# Strap makers thread



## AL9C1

Ok guys. I recently started making my own straps for fun. Who else is making straps here? Would love to have a thread to share tricks, tools, and tips as I progress in this hobby. Please join in and share what you guys are doing. These are mine worth posting so far. 

































Jump in guys I would love some input on being better and more proficient making straps. 
AL

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## nonfatproduct

those look nice. I have wanted to try my hand at making straps for several years now but haven't taken the plunge. where do you get your supplies? and are there a coupe tools worth buying that would get me started? Thanks


----------



## watchobs

Don't make them, but I'm fascinated by the process/end results, thus, I'm linking in ;-) Will be fascinated to see how this thread evolves!


----------



## AL9C1

nonfatproduct said:


> those look nice. I have wanted to try my hand at making straps for several years now but haven't taken the plunge. where do you get your supplies? and are there a coupe tools worth buying that would get me started? Thanks


I bought a couple basic leather tool kits from amazon. Still haven't made it out to the Tandy leather store for better products honestly hand picking out your leather is the best option. I ordered a few different pieces of leather from amazon also but they aren't the best for straps. Learning curve is really easy. Tons of YouTube vids out there for tips also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

watchobs said:


> Don't make them, but I'm fascinated by the process/end results, thus, I'm linking in ;-) Will be fascinated to see how this thread evolves!


Me too. Thanks for joining. Got quite a few people here who sell straps and would love some pro tips too.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Delugs

Great to see more people interested in crafting straps! I've been leathercrafting for about 4 years myself. Not to be a downer or anything, but just wanted to put it out there that if there's anyone looking to make them yourself to "save money", you are going to be so wrong! Between the hours spent and tools/leather cost, it will be much much easier to just buy a strap from a crafter.

But, there's so much fun in leathercrafting, and it is quite the rabbithole indeed. I would check out the subreddit r/leathercraft for some amazing resources on how to get started. Lots of good knowledge in there - it's how I got started too! Also check out Youtube for a lot of guides. The content wasn't as rich back when I started leathercrafting, and it has certainly matured quite a bit in the past couple of years with many online courses teaching it too.

Saw that Tandy was mentioned - tbh you are better off getting from a place like Rocky Mountain Leather Supply instead. The stuff at Tandy is pretty low quality, even if you are just considering starting out.

If anyone has specific questions, feel free to ask and I will try to answer them!


----------



## AL9C1

Delugs said:


> Great to see more people interested in crafting straps! I've been leathercrafting for about 4 years myself. Not to be a downer or anything, but just wanted to put it out there that if there's anyone looking to make them yourself to "save money", you are going to be so wrong! Between the hours spent and tools/leather cost, it will be much much easier to just buy a strap from a crafter.
> 
> But, there's so much fun in leathercrafting, and it is quite the rabbithole indeed. I would check out the subreddit r/leathercraft for some amazing resources on how to get started. Lots of good knowledge in there - it's how I got started too! Also check out Youtube for a lot of guides. The content wasn't as rich back when I started leathercrafting, and it has certainly matured quite a bit in the past couple of years with many online courses teaching it too.
> 
> Saw that Tandy was mentioned - tbh you are better off getting from a place like Rocky Mountain Leather Supply instead. The stuff at Tandy is pretty low quality, even if you are just considering starting out.
> 
> If anyone has specific questions, feel free to ask and I will try to answer them!


Thanks for the input. What do you recommend for an adjustable strap cutter? I'm still doing it the hard way with a razor knife and keeping the straps a consistent width is still tough? I'm sure I'll have more questions but I need a strap cutter next.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Delugs

AL9C1 said:


> Thanks for the input. What do you recommend for an adjustable strap cutter? I'm still doing it the hard way with a razor knife and keeping the straps a consistent width is still tough? I'm sure I'll have more questions but I need a strap cutter next.


Knife is your best bet. Get a good quality knife, and get well with using it. Learn to make templates and trace them onto your leather and cut according to that template. If you are looking to scale, getting dies made is the next step.

Strap cutters are inconsistent, and don't offer a clean cut. They also don't work on leather that are soft. And with straps, they aren't always the same width throughout since it tapers and whatnot, so you will need a knife anyway.


----------



## AL9C1

Delugs said:


> Knife is your best bet. Get a good quality knife, and get well with using it. Learn to make templates and trace them onto your leather and cut according to that template. If you are looking to scale, getting dies made is the next step.
> 
> Strap cutters are inconsistent, and don't offer a clean cut. They also don't work on leather that are soft. And with straps, they aren't always the same width throughout since it tapers and whatnot, so you will need a knife anyway.


Good to know about the strap cutter. What do think about the pizza cutter style knives? Or is there another style you would recommend.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Delugs

AL9C1 said:


> Good to know about the strap cutter. What do think about the pizza cutter style knives? Or is there another style you would recommend.


Go with a Japanese style knife. They offer the most flexibility and versatility.


----------



## Nokie

Very nice looking straps. Wish I had that skill set......

Great work.


----------



## AL9C1

Nokie said:


> Very nice looking straps. Wish I had that skill set......
> 
> Great work.


I was wishing that a couple months ago. Less than $200 in tools and supplies and here I am. Never worked leather before this. This might be my favorite I'm wearing today. Made out of an old tool belt.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Nokie

Very nice. Keep up the good work!


----------



## AL9C1

Still working on it. Getting more comfortable. Tried some chrome tanned stuff but it's not very durable. Looks nice though.


----------



## AL9C1

Finished these two up. Came out nice.


----------



## AL9C1

New leathers came in. Pretty excited about them. Finding leathers online can be very tricky so I ordered some small pieces to test the quality. Really digging these.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Awesome idea for a thread! Nice work by the way! You basically have the perfect watch if you’re into straps, so it makes sense getting into strap making. Keep up the good work


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

I would like to get into strap making myself. I bought a bunch of tools just have not made the leap to attempts yet. As for sourcing leather I read somewhere that a great way to find weathered and distressed leather is old purses in vintage shops. If you look at some old purses you would be surprised what you can find.


----------



## AL9C1

Whisky Beer Bob said:


> I would like to get into strap making myself. I bought a bunch of tools just have not made the leap to attempts yet. As for sourcing leather I read somewhere that a great way to find weathered and distressed leather is old purses in vintage shops. If you look at some old purses you would be surprised what you can find.


There's really no rules just practice. YouTube helped me out a lot. This latest batch of leather pieces came from a company named (Jeereal) from amazon. I haven't worked any of it yet but I like the quality and the prices. 6X12" piece for around $10 just to get started. You will get a feel of what leathers you like working and the thicknesses. Around 2mm thick works out pretty well for me so far.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Cranked out a couple tonight. The reddish one is actually called tan. The lighter one is a Dublin brown. Both look pretty good.


----------



## watchobs

I have recently developed an interest in the more exotic side of straps, more specifically "stingray" straps " Who makes the best stingray straps?" and, I'll be fascinated to see whether your new found passion will eventually lean in that location?


----------



## AL9C1

watchobs said:


> I have recently developed an interest in the more exotic side of straps, more specifically "stingray" straps " Who makes the best stingray straps?" and, I'll be fascinated to see whether your new found passion will eventually lean in that location?


I just read thru your thread. You peaked my interest for sure. Amazon has stingray hides for about $30 in a few different colors. This seems like a lot of fun. How do you like the one you have? How is it holding up?

Also looking thru Aaron Bespoke site he's got some luminescent thread that I just gotta get my hands on. Appreciate the reply and recommendation.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## watchobs

AL9C1 said:


> I just read thru your thread. You peaked my interest for sure. Amazon has stingray hides for about $30 in a few different colors. This seems like a lot of fun. How do you like the one you have? How is it holding up?
> 
> Also looking thru Aaron Bespoke site he's got some luminescent thread that I just gotta get my hands on. Appreciate the reply and recommendation.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


It's holding up very well, but, then again, it's still relatively new. The strap is nice and supple and a pleasure to wear from the comfort standpoint, it also appears that I'll be getting many years of use out of it, ware as the materials sourced seem to be of very good quality. I've also just picked up a strap from Nik at: JavaneseartsBoutique to see what his straps are like, and I'm also very happy with his craftsmanship. Here's a few pict. of what Nik's straps look like:

























Are they on Aaron's level......... probably not...........but, I'm elated with what I've received, for $'s spent ;-) That luminescent thread sounds very intriguing though!


----------



## AL9C1

watchobs said:


> It's holding up very well, but, then again, it's still relatively new. The strap is nice and supple and a pleasure to wear from the comfort standpoint, it also appears that I'll be getting many years of use out of it, ware as the materials sourced seem to be of very good quality. I've also just picked up a strap from Nik at: JavaneseartsBoutique to see what his straps are like, and I'm also very happy with his craftsmanship. Here's a few pict. of what Nik's straps look like:
> View attachment 15526022
> 
> View attachment 15526024
> 
> View attachment 15526026
> 
> 
> Are they on Aaron's level......... probably not...........but, I'm elated with what I've received, for $'s spent ;-) That luminescent thread sounds very intriguing though!


Very cool. I've been thinking about doing a baseball style stitch like that. I have a red strap that I might try that on. And yes I already checked out amazon for glow in the dark thread. Just gotta find the right one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Hooked up a couple bros with these two. I'm really liking this dark leather one. Gotta make myself one like this.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Starting to stack up and might be getting carried away. Lol









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

Started at the beginning of this year and got hooked during Covid lockdown, strap making can become addictive.


----------



## AL9C1

Dang you been busy. And yes completely addictive. Keep up the good work man. They look great.


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> Dang you been busy. And yes completely addictive. Keep up the good work man. They look great.


I am up to 75, the process is getting better, less silly mistakes.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> I am up to 75, the process is getting better, less silly mistakes.


I know what you mean. I've only been doing this a few months but I'm dialing it in. Finding good material is the toughest part but my last batch of leathers is promising.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Delugs

BigEd said:


> I am up to 75, the process is getting better, less silly mistakes.


Man! 75? That's quite a number that you're churning out!


----------



## AL9C1

Delugs said:


> Man! 75? That's quite a number that you're churning out!


Hey man I really appreciate the Zermatt liner recommendation. Really nice stuff and it works really easy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ThaWatcher

Looking at the pictures posted in this thread i must say i'm impressed by the quality especially since you guys haven't been doing this for years but months.
Good job!


----------



## AL9C1

ThaWatcher said:


> Looking at the pictures posted in this thread i must say i'm impressed by the quality especially since you guys haven't been doing this for years but months.
> Good job!


Appreciate that. I believe I'm to the point where I have made my own strap out of every piece of leather I've bought so far. Guess it's time to get a bit more creative and start stacking straps soon. Might crank out a couple just for fun the next couple nights. I got a bunch of colored thread I gotta start using also. Making them is becoming more fun than wearing them. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> Appreciate that. I believe I'm to the point where I have made my own strap out of every piece of leather I've bought so far. Guess it's time to get a bit more creative and start stacking straps soon. Might crank out a couple just for fun the next couple nights. I got a bunch of colored thread I gotta start using also. Making them is becoming more fun than wearing them. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I agree, most of the straps I've made have never been on a watch, I just enjoy the planning and manufacturing process associated with them. My skills are getting better, but even the mistakes are such that unless pointed out to others are minor.

I have just been given an old baseball glove that I plan to use next.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> I agree, most of the straps I've made have never been on a watch, I just enjoy the planning and manufacturing process associated with them. My skills are getting better, but even the mistakes are such that unless pointed out to others are minor.
> 
> I have just been given an old baseball glove that I plan to use next.


I've been wanting to do that but it would have to be a non-usable glove. There's a part of me that draws the line with cutting up a usable glove. I hate that I'm so nostalgic. Lmao. But I'll find a good busted one eventually. I'm also interested in those old ammo pouches. Might order a couple soon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## edboner

This is an amazing hobby...brings me that great sense of accomplishment every time I get to finish a strap exactly as visualized...and it's therapeutic as well!

Just wanted to share my latest 'creation':


----------



## edboner

Customized to accept the original clasp...


----------



## edboner

Leather from a well-aged belt:


----------



## edboner

An asymmetrical strap with the watch's original clasp:


----------



## edboner

Perforated strap:


----------



## AL9C1

edboner said:


> This is an amazing hobby...brings me that great sense of accomplishment every time I get to finish a strap exactly as visualized...and it's therapeutic as well!
> 
> Just wanted to share my latest 'creation':
> 
> View attachment 15541237
> 
> View attachment 15541232


I really like the way you did that. Really cool strap. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## edboner

AL9C1 said:


> I really like the way you did that. Really cool strap.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks!


----------



## AL9C1

edboner said:


> Thanks!


I never even thought about incorporating a deployment clasp. Might have to pick up a couple cheap clasps just to play around with them.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

Some attempts using rivets as decorations. Old baseball gloves are not easy to obtain here in Australia, but a friend gave me own and I deconstructed it. Taking my time to plan what to do with it, and what type of strap(s) to make so that I can maximise the material, and get the best layout to capture some of the markings and holes in the final designs.















.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Some attempts using rivets as decorations. Old baseball gloves are not easy to obtain here in Australia, but a friend gave me own and I deconstructed it. Taking my time to plan what to do with it, and what type of strap(s) to make so that I can maximise the material, and get the best layout to capture some of the markings and holes in the final designs.
> View attachment 15542696
> 
> View attachment 15542701
> .


Digging it. 
So many cool watch guys from Australia here. We have quite a few at the OoO thread. Surprising Australia has such a watch culture out there. Maybe one day I'll make it out there.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex

AL9C1 said:


> Starting to stack up and might be getting carried away. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hope I don't disappoint . Wife sent you one but i will do one next week


----------



## AL9C1

jmanlay said:


> Hope I don't disappoint . Wife sent you one but i will do one next week


Nah man there's no disappointments unless you pay way too much for it. Lmao. Yours should be arriving soon. I like the idea of strap trading. Might have to start something like that up soon.

If any other leather you've seen me use grabs you, let me know. I think I've posted picks of what I got so far. I have extra material I believe.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex

AL9C1 said:


> Nah man there's no disappointments unless you pay way too much for it. Lmao. Yours should be arriving soon. I like the idea of strap trading. Might have to start something like that up soon.
> 
> If any other leather you've seen me use grabs you, let me know. I think I've posted picks of what I got so far. I have extra material I believe.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Material is hard to select without feeling it . I have bought some stuff that was stiff as hell . I am away this week, again , but i will do a better one next week end  will send it too.


----------



## AL9C1

jmanlay said:


> Material is hard to select without feeling it . I have bought some stuff that was stiff as hell . I am away this week, again , but i will do a better one next week end  will send it too.


I stopped by Tandy a few weeks back and they had some amazing hides but who's gonna buy a whole hide for a couple straps? They need to start chopping them up and selling pieces.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> Digging it.
> So many cool watch guys from Australia here. We have quite a few at the OoO thread. Surprising Australia has such a watch culture out there. Maybe one day I'll make it out there.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What is the OoO thread, please provide a link.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> What is the OoO thread, please provide a link.


The Son of Opinions on Omega (AKA OoO Part II)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...he Son of Opinions on Omega (AKA OoO Part II)
OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Latest straps in the works.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## MadRabbit

Ive been known to make a few.


----------



## manofrolex

Some more


----------



## AL9C1

jmanlay said:


> Some more


Dude you're getting good at these. That gray might work on my titanium Traser.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex

AL9C1 said:


> Dude you're getting good at these. That gray might work on my titanium Traser.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


In ordered some diff thread colors too


----------



## MadRabbit

Working on these right now.


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That dark blue with the off white stitch is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

Worked on a few more tonight. It's getting comfortable and much easier not to screw up.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

DAMMITT!!! I spoke too soon. This is what happens when you're on a roll hole punching while trying to watch a football game. Oh well make another one.


----------



## AL9C1

So I made that piece again and finished the brown one.


----------



## AL9C1

Made these two tonight. They're just both great.


----------



## manofrolex

AL9C1 said:


> So I made that piece again and finished the brown one.
> View attachment 15573684


Looks awesome dude


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## AL9C1

jmanlay said:


>


Those are looking real good bro.  I'm gonna have to buy a watch just to wear on canvas.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Got some blue. Made the wife a strap for her Apple Watch. Testing thread colors for another.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

So if any amateur strap makers are still following this thread; all the vids I’ve watched have always used bees wax for burnishing. I tried something different this time. Crayons. Plain Crayola crayons. Burnishes very well and adds some color. Seems to work a lot better when using two different leathers on a strap. Also used black crayon on a dark brown leather to darken the edge. Seems to seal well also. Worth a try guys. I’ll post some before and afters on my next one. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Blue on blue not disappointing. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

ryang13 said:


> That dark blue with the off white stitch is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw on another thread you posted a zenith pilot on a beaver strap I believe. Tell me more about this let's see some pics. I ordered a beaver tail I'm hoping comes in soon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> I saw on another thread you posted a zenith pilot on a beaver strap I believe. Tell me more about this let's see some pics. I ordered a beaver tail I'm hoping comes in soon.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That was me! That beaver strap was made by Aaron at combat straps, I love the stitching he did on it. The colour for reference is "cognac". Here's another shot of that one, and keep posting your strap photos I am loving these!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

ryang13 said:


> That was me! That beaver strap was made by Aaron at combat straps, I love the stitching he did on it. The colour for reference is "cognac". Here's another shot of that one, and keep posting your strap photos I am loving these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a killer combo man. Love that zenith and the strap kicks ass. I have a burnt orange beaver tail on order hopefully will be coming in shortly. Your strap has got me excited about it. Thanks for the pic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> and





AL9C1 said:


> DAMMITT!!! I spoke too soon. This is what happens when you're on a roll hole punching while trying to watch a football game. Oh well make another one.


Too funny. Thanks for sharing. Can you share a picture of the tools you are using to make straps? 
What type of thread do you recommend?

I ordered a variety pack of Gutermann thread that was scheduled for over night delivery, but a week later it hasn't arrived. Go figure..


----------



## Dave51

AL9C1 said:


> Blue on blue not disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have been doing these for a while now and it is a ton of fun. Getting better slowly. I am not nearly as prolific as you are. You do a great job on the cut for the buckle tang. How do you do it? I have been using an oblong punch, but sometimes the leather just spreads out and the cut is not great. Before that, I was using a circular punch and cutting with a knife.

For nice leather panels, try Rocky Mountain Leather Supply or thebuckleguy.com. Buckleguy has Horween, Wickett and Craig, and Korba Buffalo Calf. All are nice on watch straps. Weaver Leather Supply has some nice leather with lots of pull up, but I don't think it comes in panels. We bought half a hide to make some hats. I am going to use some of the scraps to make watch straps.

You can really fall into this rabbit hole and go really deep. Check out dieselpunk.ro on YouTube for other things you can make. He is funny and his patterns are great.


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> That's a killer combo man. Love that zenith and the strap kicks ass. I have a burnt orange beaver tail on order hopefully will be coming in shortly. Your strap has got me excited about it. Thanks for the pic.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks very much, that watch is another sneaky strap monster, I am thankful it fits the same straps as the Panerai. That burnt orange will look super sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Too funny. Thanks for sharing. Can you share a picture of the tools you are using to make straps?
> What type of thread do you recommend?
> 
> I ordered a variety pack of Gutermann thread that was scheduled for over night delivery, but a week later it hasn't arrived. Go figure..


I wish I had pics of the kits I bought. I picked up a leatherworking kit from amazon and a sewing kit also from amazon. I use the waxed thread that came in the kit. I'm not that fond of the thread because it's really waxy and sometimes the wax builds up in the holes. Best thing I did was buy these hole punches that punch round holes instead of the offset holes that came with the kit.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Dave51 said:


> I have been doing these for a while now and it is a ton of fun. Getting better slowly. I am not nearly as prolific as you are. You do a great job on the cut for the buckle tang. How do you do it? I have been using an oblong punch, but sometimes the leather just spreads out and the cut is not great. Before that, I was using a circular punch and cutting with a knife.
> 
> For nice leather panels, try Rocky Mountain Leather Supply or thebuckleguy.com. Buckleguy has Horween, Wickett and Craig, and Korba Buffalo Calf. All are nice on watch straps. Weaver Leather Supply has some nice leather with lots of pull up, but I don't think it comes in panels. We bought half a hide to make some hats. I am going to use some of the scraps to make watch straps.
> 
> You can really fall into this rabbit hole and go really deep. Check out dieselpunk.ro on YouTube for other things you can make. He is funny and his patterns are great.


I use a round hole punch and still cut with a utility knife. I use a soldering iron on all the holes and slot though just to seal them up a bit.

I ordered some Zermatt leather from Rocky Mountain for inner liner material which is pretty nice stuff.

Also ordered a couple pieces that I'm waiting on from District Leather Supply. They sell smaller pieces and have some really cool looking stuff. 
I'm enjoying it. Getting a little push to start selling some but maybe start that in the new year. I'll have to talk to the admins here about that first.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

ryang13 said:


> Thanks very much, that watch is another sneaky strap monster, I am thankful it fits the same straps as the Panerai. That burnt orange will look super sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep gravitating to the zenith pilot. Really dig them. Think I'm gonna pick up a Luminor next though. Maybe a zenith later.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Dave51

AL9C1 said:


> I use a round hole punch and still cut with a utility knife. I use a soldering iron on all the holes and slot though just to seal them up a bit.
> 
> I ordered some Zermatt leather from Rocky Mountain for inner liner material which is pretty nice stuff.
> 
> Also ordered a couple pieces that I'm waiting on from District Leather Supply. They sell smaller pieces and have some really cool looking stuff.
> I'm enjoying it. Getting a little push to start selling some but maybe start that in the new year. I'll have to talk to the admins here about that first.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks! I am going to try the punch and knife trick. I have to find my old soldering iron! I have seen that trick on YouTube. I used some different thread. Then I tried Ritza Tiger Thread. It is expensive, but really nice. I use .8 on sportier straps and .6 on dressier straps.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> I keep gravitating to the zenith pilot. Really dig them. Think I'm gonna pick up a Luminor next though. Maybe a zenith later.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Either route you go it's gonna be nice. Have you tried on any of the Zenith ones?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

jmanlay said:


>


Brother that one is real clean. Your work on those is getting really tight. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Dave51 said:


> Thanks! I am going to try the punch and knife trick. I have to find my old soldering iron! I have seen that trick on YouTube. I used some different thread. Then I tried Ritza Tiger Thread. It is expensive, but really nice. I use .8 on sportier straps and .6 on dressier straps.
> 
> Keep up the great work.


I need to take another trip to the Tandy store to check out thread. I also need better edge tools. I don't have an edge creaser and I would like to start creasing the edges.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

ryang13 said:


> Either route you go it's gonna be nice. Have you tried on any of the Zenith ones?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I was surprised how small the 45mm pilot wore but it was quite nice. Even the larger GMT fit really well. I may look into a bronze pilot.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> Yes I was surprised how small the 45mm pilot wore but it was quite nice. Even the larger GMT fit really well. I may look into a bronze pilot.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


The bronze looks really nice. I tried that on initially before picking up that GMT off a guy on CWC. Do you think the bronze/greenish dial would limit your strap choices?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

ryang13 said:


> The bronze looks really nice. I tried that on initially before picking up that GMT off a guy on CWC. Do you think the bronze/greenish dial would limit your strap choices?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question. I'm not sure how versatile the bronze would be with straps. 
Making your own straps kinda takes the pressure off of what works on your watch though. $10-20 piece of leather will make me 4-5 straps easy so I really get to experiment with them. Some ideas work, some not so much.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Delivery from District Leather. Both of these are pretty exciting.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> Good question. I'm not sure how versatile the bronze would be with straps.
> Making your own straps kinda takes the pressure off of what works on your watch though. $10-20 piece of leather will make me 4-5 straps easy so I really get to experiment with them. Some ideas work, some not so much.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Fair enough. I've always thought that was the biggest drawback of coloured dials though, or I am just super uncreative when it comes to picking out straps to match. That deep blue leather you posted is going to make some cool straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

Yes I'm still working on em. Just been busy on other things lately.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Little bit of burnishing. One pass water. Next couple passes brown crayon.








Same process but with blue crayon. 

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

wow, nice example of burnishing.


----------



## AL9C1

Beaver tail next. Can't wait to get started.








Let's see if I can come close to this.


----------



## chas58

you have inspired me. Got some automotive grade leather from my brother (white, very dark merlot, dark brown). Lots to play with.
Just started by making a 20mm strip and using a perlon buckle. Working on some leather NATOs, and some two piece straps. Got some edge treatment off of Amazon and some punches. So far, using Gutterman heavy duty upholstery thread.


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> you have inspired me. Got some automotive grade leather from my brother (white, very dark merlot, dark brown). Lots to play with.
> Just started by making a 20mm strip and using a perlon buckle. Working on some leather NATOs, and some two piece straps. Got some edge treatment off of Amazon and some punches. So far, using Gutterman heavy duty upholstery thread.
> View attachment 15611073


That's awesome man! Certain leathers you will notice are better to use edge paint and certain types will burnish well. Amazon has a few cheap burnishing wheels that go on a dremel tool that do the job pretty good. I really need to shop around for threads to use. Only have one style that came in a kit. Keep up the good work I'm digging it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Forgot to post the finished blue one.















Also the Apple Watch strap.


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> Beaver tail next. Can't wait to get started.
> View attachment 15611072
> 
> Let's see if I can come close to this.
> View attachment 15611074


That burnt orange is gonna look sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

ryang13 said:


> That burnt orange is gonna look sweet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so too. I was really hoping that there would be enough material to make two straps but measuring it up I don't think it will make two. But for $25 I'm still satisfied. Next time I will spend more for a larger tail. This one is the extra small tail. Not sure how it will turn out but I could see myself buying many tails.






beavertailleather.com - beavertailleather Resources and Information.


beavertailleather.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, beavertailleather.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




www.beavertailleather.com





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

All I can say is kick ass. If they weren't so expensive I would replace every color strap I have with beaver tail. Completely loving it.


----------



## ekeyte

My god. That beaver tail looks so good on the Panerai. You are talented!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

ekeyte said:


> My god. That beaver tail looks so good on the Panerai. You are talented!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. I still feel like I'm in the learning stage. I have to say I was copying Aaron Bespoke's design off a pic in his website but I'm pleased with the results. I plan to do a lot more work with beaver tails though. They're expensive when compared to regular leather but so worth it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Delugs

AL9C1 said:


> All I can say is kick ass. If they weren't so expensive I would replace every color strap I have with beaver tail. Completely loving it.
> View attachment 15614452


Looking good!! Some recommendations on getting the strap to the next level:
1. Look into edge painting and sealing it up the edges tight with a layer of paint. Not every leather can take a burnish.
2. Try going with a thinner thread, Ritza thread isn't the most elegant cos it's just way too thick. Fil Au Chinois used to be the big name, but there are tons of other linen thread on the market now. I go with Meisi linen thread, cheap and good, with a wide range of colour and sizes.
3. Work on getting that slanted stitch consistently. Got to make sure the tension is consistent.


----------



## ekeyte

AL9C1 said:


> Thanks a lot. I still feel like I'm in the learning stage. I have to say I was copying Aaron Bespoke's design off a pic in his website but I'm pleased with the results. I plan to do a lot more work with beaver tails though. They're expensive when compared to regular leather but so worth it.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Awesome. I feel like you've already made a ton of progress, and it looks so good. Are you considering any other exotic leathers?


----------



## AL9C1

Delugs said:


> Looking good!! Some recommendations on getting the strap to the next level:
> 1. Look into edge painting and sealing it up the edges tight with a layer of paint. Not every leather can take a burnish.
> 2. Try going with a thinner thread, Ritza thread isn't the most elegant cos it's just way too thick. Fil Au Chinois used to be the big name, but there are tons of other linen thread on the market now. I go with Meisi linen thread, cheap and good, with a wide range of colour and sizes.
> 3. Work on getting that slanted stitch consistently. Got to make sure the tension is consistent.


Hey thanks. The slanted stick just doesn't go well with the thick thread I find. I like the look of the straight holes with thicker thread. But I need some finer thread and slanted holes for certain leathers.

The burnishing on the beaver strap was on purpose just to see how it burnishes. But I agree that edge paint would have been a better option on it. I'll probably pm you soon about thread. Thanks for the advice.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

ekeyte said:


> Awesome. I feel like you've already made a ton of progress, and it looks so good. Are you considering any other exotic leathers?


Possibly stingray or shark. I also really like cayman. It's a smaller tighter pattern than croc or alligator. Just ordered another beaver tail.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ekeyte

AL9C1 said:


> Possibly stingray or shark. I also really like cayman. It's a smaller tighter pattern than croc or alligator. Just ordered another beaver tail.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've seen some cool stingray straps lately and they're really neat. I do prefer the smaller/tighter leather grains on most watches except Panerai. I think the croc straps that you see so often with Panerai have me trained to think that bigger grains look the best.

Someone may have asked this before (I apologize if I missed it), but are you thinking of selling these as you hone the skills? I'd definitely want to buy one and try one out.


----------



## AL9C1

ekeyte said:


> I've seen some cool stingray straps lately and they're really neat. I do prefer the smaller/tighter leather grains on most watches except Panerai. I think the croc straps that you see so often with Panerai have me trained to think that bigger grains look the best.
> 
> Someone may have asked this before (I apologize if I missed it), but are you thinking of selling these as you hone the skills? I'd definitely want to buy one and try one out.


I made this one for a bro in my main thread out of some type of reptile and decided to use the tight pattern section on it. I really liked the way it came out.









And yes I would like to sell some eventually but haven't contacted the forum admins yet so I don't know the rules. I probably have about 15 finished straps for myself that I probably will never use.


----------



## AL9C1

Haven't made any new ones in a little bit. Holidays and work schedule in the way but I'll be back at it soon. Also waiting on materials. This one came in for me and I'm hoping to get two straps out of this tail. Really pretty piece.


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> Haven't made any new ones in a little bit. Holidays and work schedule in the way but I'll be back at it soon. Also waiting on materials. This one came in for me and I'm hoping to get two straps out of this tail. Really pretty piece.
> View attachment 15627011


Holy Hannah that colour is legit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadRabbit

It's a great riding cuff. Comfortable and secure, does not ride up, roll or constric. Easy to put on, easy to remove. Design also allows for adjustable fit. Unscrew, slide up or back and screw down. Any part wears out simply replace it. Just that part, not the whole cuff. 1.6mm to 1.8mm thickness, Bourbon Brown, full grain, saddle, sheath and holster grade from Guatamala. Hardware is solid quality, loops anyway. I'm still looking for a better grade in the posts, chicago screws and rivets. As the leather ages, with oils from the skin and use of conditioning oil, kiwi, it becomes deep, rich and patterned.


----------



## AL9C1

MadRabbit said:


> View attachment 15627218
> 
> It's a great riding cuff. Comfortable and secure, does not ride up, roll or constric. Easy to put on, easy to remove. Design also allows for adjustable fit. Unscrew, slide up or back and screw down. Any part wears out simply replace it. Just that part, not the whole cuff. 1.6mm to 1.8mm thickness, Bourbon Brown, full grain, saddle, sheath and holster grade from Guatamala. Hardware is solid quality, loops anyway. I'm still looking for a better grade in the posts, chicago screws and rivets. As the leather ages, with oils from the skin and use of conditioning oil, kiwi, it becomes deep, rich and patterned.


That's a very unique looking design. What does it look like on the wrist? It looks pretty bad ass in the pics. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## edboner

AL9C1 said:


> All I can say is kick ass. If they weren't so expensive I would replace every color strap I have with beaver tail. Completely loving it.
> View attachment 15614452
> View attachment 15614453
> View attachment 15614455
> View attachment 15614456
> View attachment 15614457
> View attachment 15614458


Very nice indeed!


----------



## MadRabbit

MadRabbit said:


> Ive been known to make a few.
> 
> View attachment 15557863


----------



## edboner

Made recently this simple strap for my SGP Panda...


----------



## edboner

...and this rally strap for my Bullhead...

















...both made from leather found in the local scrap-leather market!


----------



## AL9C1

edboner said:


> Made recently this simple strap for my SGP Panda...
> 
> View attachment 15630533
> View attachment 15630536
> View attachment 15630537


This is super clean. It's simple looking in a minimalist kinda way. But not that simple of a strap. Very well done.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## edboner

AL9C1 said:


> This is super clean. It's *simple looking in a minimalist kinda way*. But not that simple of a strap. Very well done.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks!...this was my wife's suggestion.


----------



## manofrolex

AL9C1 said:


> All I can say is kick ass. If they weren't so expensive I would replace every color strap I have with beaver tail. Completely loving it.
> View attachment 15614452
> View attachment 15614453
> View attachment 15614455
> View attachment 15614456
> View attachment 15614457
> View attachment 15614458


Al you gonna have to send me some beav 
Love it . I will pay for it


----------



## AL9C1

jmanlay said:


> Al you gonna have to send me some beav
> Love it . I will pay for it


I just started on another one tonight. Gotta another one on order for brother Pong. I'll get with you soon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

Ugh, waiting on some hardware and leather from thebuckleguy.com. I splurged for 2 day shipping over a week ago, but it hasn't shipped yet. Hoping to make some simple leather Natos, but I need some hardware...


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Ugh, waiting on some hardware and leather from thebuckleguy.com. I splurged for 2 day shipping over a week ago, but it hasn't shipped yet. Hoping to make some simple leather Natos, but I need some hardware...


Thanks for the buckle guy link. I gotta check em out when I get a chance.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

It takes everyone a while to find their niche. This beaver tail strap might end up being mine. It's a weird material to work with. Very inconsistent in thickness throughout the tail and there's a difference between the small and large tails. But they look fantastic and I'm thinking about dumping most of my straps and just making a beaver strap in every color. This is a second orange one I'm working on and I'm also working on the burgundy one I don't have pics yet.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Any of you guys use Tokonole burnishing gum? How many uses do you use it for? Got some on order and just wondering what I can do with it along with edge burnishing. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

This is a new leather I ordered for specifically for someone that is so nice but difficult to photograph. Finally snapped a pic of two in progress. Lovely stuff.


----------



## AL9C1

And of course this excites me about strap making.


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> And of course this excites me about strap making.
> View attachment 15635000
> View attachment 15635004


Those colours are awesome, that burgundy is going to look cool on some watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

Blue on orange #2. Damm this is just a great combination! Burgundy one is next.


----------



## AL9C1

Let's all have a moment of silence for those little dam building bastards that sacrificed their lives to make watches look so dam good. Thank you ?.


----------



## heebs

AL9C1 said:


> Let's all have a moment of silence for those little dam building bastards that sacrificed their lives to make watches look so dam good. Thank you ?.
> View attachment 15635575


I've been following your strap making journey for a little while now and had thoughts of building my own but can't find the time. With 2 young kids and an upcoming move, I don't think it's happening anytime soon either.

I just wanted to drop in and say that your work looks really amazing. Keep up the great work.


----------



## AL9C1

***** said:


> I've been following your strap making journey for a little while now and had thoughts of building my own but can't find the time. With 2 young kids and an upcoming move, I don't think it's happening anytime soon either.
> 
> I just wanted to drop in and say that your work looks really amazing. Keep up the great work.


Thanks a lot. It's pretty time consuming if you want to start and finish a strap today. Straight through probably would take me about 5hrs but I'm usually working on 2 at a time. The great thing is you can make em in pieces. Cut out your pattern and glue it up if it's easy leather and leave it till your ready. I have so many unfinished straps divided in ziplock bags at different stages. You can always come back to it later. If I stitch while I'm home, it's while sitting on the couch with the family. I usually make straps while I work nights during down time which I have a lot of. Lol.

Watch a bunch of YouTube videos on making straps and keep a note of what tools you need. The great thing is my entire operation fits in a briefcase size box and a dremel tool. When you finally get settled in to the new place, I would highly recommend giving it a try.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

Just doing some prototypes to learn on.

Red came from JoAnn fabrics. I just loved the color, and it fits the personality of the watch.

White (and Dk brown and Dk red/brown) are automotive grade leather (free to me).

Orange is interesting - not sure how much it likes being a watch strap (too stretchy) and probably needs good edge treatment.

Black is from a large "Matrix" style jacket from salvation army

With the pilot's watches, I'm adding color to the off the shelf strap to mimic the dial. The yellow and grey stripes match the second hand and case - that strap already had those odd holes in it to make it sort of a "rally" strap, but I never really liked them that way.

Gott do something interesting with the Buffalo skin from the baseball glove.


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Just doing some prototypes to learn on.
> 
> Red came from JoAnn fabrics. I just loved the color, and it fits the personality of the watch.
> 
> White (and Dk brown and Dk red/brown) are automotive grade leather (free to me).
> 
> Orange is interesting - not sure how much it likes being a watch strap (too stretchy) and probably needs good edge treatment.
> 
> Black is from a large "Matrix" style jacket from salvation army
> 
> With the pilot's watches, I'm adding color to the off the shelf strap to mimic the dial. The yellow and grey stripes match the second hand and case - that strap already had those odd holes in it to make it sort of a "rally" strap, but I never really liked them that way.
> 
> Gott do something interesting with the Buffalo skin from the baseball glove.
> View attachment 15636533
> 
> View attachment 15636536


Bro I'm loving the repurposed leather projects. I stopped by our local donation center and they didn't even have old belts worth using. Keep killing it man. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I wasn't supposed to do any strap work today. Was gonna leave em in the trunk but remembered I needed to do one little thing. Then this happened.


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> Hey man I really appreciate the Zermatt liner recommendation. Really nice stuff and it works really easy.


What is this zermatt liner you speak of, and how can I find some?


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> What is this zermatt liner you speak of, and how can I find some?


This is where I order from. Soft lightweight liner. A little expensive but really great stuff and makes a big difference.









Tanneries Haas 🇫🇷 - Zermatt® - Luxury Calf Leather (PANELS)


If you need larger HIDES click HERE PRODUCT DESCRIPTION Zermatt Leather comes from Tanneries Haas in France. Haas has been making leather since 1842 and is well known for their premium calfskin leathers and as a supplier to many of the high-end luxury brands. This calfskin is their top grade...




www.rmleathersupply.com





OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

Whisky Beer Bob said:


> I would like to get into strap making myself. I bought a bunch of tools just have not made the leap to attempts yet. As for sourcing leather I read somewhere that a great way to find weathered and distressed leather is old purses in vintage shops. If you look at some old purses you would be surprised what you can find.


I was surprised at what I found. I gravitated to some cool looking leather purses, only to realize that almost everything they had was vinyl (salvation army). Ended up scoring some cheap baseball gloves though. I guess it wasn't vintage enough, lol.


----------



## chas58

BigEd said:


> I have just been given an old baseball glove that I plan to use next.


thanks for the Idea!
How did yours turn out?

I bought a used glove last summer for $40 (to use for ball) and that was 50% off at the end of the season sale, but going to Salvation Army I found some good stuff (in the winter) for $6.00. 
I think my next two will say "Slugger" and "Louisville" write along the strap.


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> thanks for the Idea!
> How did yours turn out?
> 
> I bought a used glove last summer for $40 (to use for ball) and that was 50% off at the end of the season sale, but going to Salvation Army I found some good stuff (in the winter) for $6.00.
> I think my next two will say "Slugger" and "Louisville" write along the strap.
> 
> View attachment 15638077


The Louisville and Slugger down the strap should be really cool. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> This is where I order from. Soft lightweight liner. A little expensive but really great stuff and makes a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanneries Haas 🇫🇷 - Zermatt® - Luxury Calf Leather (PANELS)
> 
> 
> If you need larger HIDES click HERE PRODUCT DESCRIPTION Zermatt Leather comes from Tanneries Haas in France. Haas has been making leather since 1842 and is well known for their premium calfskin leathers and as a supplier to many of the high-end luxury brands. This calfskin is their top grade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rmleathersupply.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks!
I'm jonesing for some Red or Blue for my underside. Something like this:


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Thanks!
> I'm jonesing for some Red or Blue for my underside. Something like this:
> View attachment 15638471


They probably have it dyed themselves which I'm not about to dig into. @Delugs ; has been a major help during this learning process. Maybe he will chime in or you can PM him. Really good and helpful guy.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

chas58 said:


> thanks for the Idea!
> How did yours turn out?
> 
> I bought a used glove last summer for $40 (to use for ball) and that was 50% off at the end of the season sale, but going to Salvation Army I found some good stuff (in the winter) for $6.00.
> I think my next two will say "Slugger" and "Louisville" write along the strap.
> 
> View attachment 15638077


Hi,
I have not started on the glove yet, it is very old and quite worn, not sure if anything worthwhile will come out of it, but once I have make the strap, I will post the end result.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Hi,
> I have not started on the glove yet, it is very old and quite worn, not sure if anything worthwhile will come out of it, but once I have make the strap, I will post the end result.
> View attachment 15639143


Love the US Leather logo in the center. Would definitely incorporate that piece.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I got a kinda weird idea. I'm thinking another burgundy beaver strap with this light blue stitching. What do you guys think? Of course I'll probably just do it anyways and just cut the thread out of it sucks but input would be nice. Or whatever other thread color would you guys suggest?


----------



## AL9C1

Took a day or two break from and strap work. Ordered a couple fun pieces last night though.


----------



## AL9C1

Did a test piece with light and dark blue thread. Either or neither?


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> I wasn't supposed to do any strap work today. Was gonna leave em in the trunk but remembered I needed to do one little thing. Then this happened.
> View attachment 15637223
> View attachment 15637225
> View attachment 15637226
> View attachment 15637227
> 
> Hi,
> What thread are you using. it looks quite thick?


----------



## BigEd

Hi AL9C1,

What thread are you using, it looks quite thick?


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Hi AL9C1,
> 
> What thread are you using, it looks quite thick?


Hey Big Ed. It is a really thick thread. I'm slowly working on better threads. I got a few better threads on order. Took a while before I realized how many different threads there are out there. The thick stuff I kinda dig on the thicker straps but doesn't do well on narrower straps for sure. Learning process for sure. I'm on it though brother.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

I got a pack of 36 colored wax thread from amazon.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PDDC2N5



Its 1.0mm in size - so its on the thick side, but not too bad. Tons of colors though. Its the yellow and grey in post #135

A good bet for finer thread is tiger thread - high quality stuff. I'm using the 0.6mm size, which seems about perfect watch straps (where you don't want the big thread look). Its the blue thread on orange leather in that post (although that leather is a bit stretchy for that size thread)


----------



## chas58

Baseball glove is turning out very nice. Made a tapered 2 piece and a couple of NATOS. The Buffalo leather strong, supple, very comfortable and good looking. It's fun wearing the "Louisville" "Slugger" strap!

The couch and automotive leather (read and dk brown) are too stretchy to use for anything other than nato, but I did do that seamless orange strap (right) that came out well (the seam is under the straps, under the liner, not on the edge).

The red is real "watch strap" leather from thebuckleguy. It is thick, and strong and tough. Its set up as a NATO here, but will undoubtably work better as a 2-piece (especially for the 43mm watch with 12mm lugs)


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> I got a pack of 36 colored wax thread from amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PDDC2N5
> 
> 
> 
> Its 1.0mm in size - so its on the thick side, but not too bad. Tons of colors though. Its the yellow and grey in post #135
> 
> A good bet for finer thread is tiger thread - high quality stuff. I'm using the 0.6mm size, which seems about perfect watch straps (where you don't want the big thread look). Its the blue thread on orange leather in that post (although that leather is a bit stretchy for that size thread)


That's the type kit I been using also. Finally switching it up a bit. The thick stuff seems to work better when keeping pressure on the stitches also. I've got two different type threads on the way and picked up a neutral braided thread from Tandy yesterday. Tandy also has a new line of threads that are really great looking and colorful. I'll probably order a few of those when I decide what thickness I like working with. TandyPro® Thread - 1 oz Spool

Great thing is you can always cut the old stitches out of the straps and stitch em with something else. I'm gonna try out the new Tandy thread on one soon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

Here is the Tiger thread (available in 4 sizes 0.6mm to 1.2mm). Its great for watch strap making.








0.6mm Ritza 25 Polyester "Tiger" Thread - (25M Length) **If Buy 5 get 1 free


If you Buy 5 Mini Spools get the 6th free. You can mix and match sizes/color to get your 5...Add a note to your order with the size and color of your free spool or buy all 6 and receive a refund when your order is fulfilled. *Note the 25M lengths take 1 extra day to cut and wrap the thread...




www.rmleathersupply.com




available from them on amazon too (without the buy 5 get one free I guess).


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Here is the Tiger thread (available in 4 sizes 0.6mm to 1.2mm). Its great for watch strap making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.6mm Ritza 25 Polyester "Tiger" Thread - (25M Length) **If Buy 5 get 1 free
> 
> 
> If you Buy 5 Mini Spools get the 6th free. You can mix and match sizes/color to get your 5...Add a note to your order with the size and color of your free spool or buy all 6 and receive a refund when your order is fulfilled. *Note the 25M lengths take 1 extra day to cut and wrap the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rmleathersupply.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> available from them on amazon too (without the buy 5 get one free I guess).


Nice please show some results with this thread. 
I just ordered two different sizes of this from district leather. I would encourage you guys to check out their leather offerings also. Very unique stuff in small cheap pieces and they will thin it out for you. I've probably ordered 5 different leathers from them so far. All great stuff. Vinymo

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toofsy

Hi interesting thread, I work leather for myself from couples years, learning by myself and I had the chance to live close to a leather discounter/recycler from shoes industry in France...Yesterday I had to move my leather hides to my garage...be careful it could be addictive.


----------



## Toofsy

If it can help 6 years ago I made some pictures during a croco strap making for PAM. Since I heavily improve my skills and process but you can see my basic tools. It on flickr album : Strap Croco padded

Some recent straps...


----------



## AL9C1

Toofsy said:


> If it can help 6 years ago I made some pictures during a croco strap making for PAM. Since I heavily improve my skills and process but you can see my basic tools. It on flickr album : Strap Croco padded
> 
> Some recent straps...
> View attachment 15648161
> View attachment 15648163
> View attachment 15648164
> 
> View attachment 15648153


Love the croc strap photo process. Great stuff.  hoping I can get to that level eventually.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> Nice please show some results with this thread.
> I just ordered two different sizes of this from district leather. I would encourage you guys to check out their leather offerings also. Very unique stuff in small cheap pieces and they will thin it out for you. I've probably ordered 5 different leathers from them so far. All great stuff. Vinymo
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Just re-stitched this one with blue tiger thread (0.6mm) and cream amazon thread (1.0mm) to match the blue and cream on the hands.
The tiger thread is very nice stuff.


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Just re-stitched this one with blue tiger thread (0.6mm) and cream amazon thread (1.0mm) to match the blue and cream on the hands.
> The tiger thread is very nice stuff.
> View attachment 15648836


Nice. 
That's not as thin as I thought it would be. Good looking stuff. Thanks for the info on it. I'll be sure and post the new stuff I got coming also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

Toofsy said:


> If it can help 6 years ago I made some pictures during a croco strap making for PAM. Since I heavily improve my skills and process but you can see my basic tools. It on flickr album : Strap Croco padded


THat album (and straps) c'est fantastique! Best to start at the bottom of the album and scroll up.


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> Nice.
> That's not as thin as I thought it would be. Good looking stuff. Thanks for the info on it. I'll be sure and post the new stuff I got coming also.


Its a flat thread, and you are seeing the flattened part laying against the leather.
but because it is roughly 3x as wide as it is thick its much easier to work with (to pull through a hole) than the normal amazon stuff. It also doesn't unravel as easily (and is reputably very durable and long lasting).


----------



## e-mishka

Hey guys, I've been making straps on and off for myself for awhile. Recently started making to order for friends and such. Its a fun hobby


----------



## e-mishka

First time working with alligator, need to improve but ok for testing it out


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Hey guys, I've been making straps on and off for myself for awhile. Recently started making to order for friends and such. Its a fun hobby


Welcome to the thread and excellent looking work. That Apple watch strap looks like perfection. You're right it's addicting and I'm totally not mad at any of the time or money I've spent on it. I've only done a couple in the alligator type stuff but I still don't know what it is. Probably crocodile or Cayman if I had to guess. Lol. I'm loving how this thread is evolving.

Hey what type of edge creaser are you using?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

So tonight I'm working on my second burgundy beaver strap. The last one I let go. This one is made from the leftovers of the tail but is looking pretty good so far. Haven't decided a thread color yet for it.


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> Hey Big Ed. It is a really thick thread. I'm slowly working on better threads. I got a few better threads on order. Took a while before I realized how many different threads there are out there. The thick stuff I kinda dig on the thicker straps but doesn't do well on narrower straps for sure. Learning process for sure. I'm on it though brother.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


This is where I get my thread on eBay


----------



## BigEd

OOPs, double image.


----------



## AL9C1

New fun stuff arrived today. Really cool suede and this shiny blue which is interesting. Oh and a couple threads.


----------



## AL9C1

No idea how to finish the edges on a suede strap. Any ideas?


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

New thread is pretty great. I'm really digging it on the beav.


----------



## AL9C1

Complete. Now I'm really digging it. Gonna need some more beaver tails.


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> Welcome to the thread and excellent looking work. That Apple watch strap looks like perfection. You're right it's addicting and I'm totally not mad at any of the time or money I've spent on it. I've only done a couple in the alligator type stuff but I still don't know what it is. Probably crocodile or Cayman if I had to guess. Lol. I'm loving how this thread is evolving.
> 
> Hey what type of edge creaser are you using?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I got one from etsy , its 1mm crease line and i heat it up a bit over alcohol lamp


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> Complete. Now I'm really digging it. Gonna need some more beaver tails.
> View attachment 15651078


Ive never seen beaver leather, very interesting texture. Where did you find it?


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Ive never seen beaver leather, very interesting texture. Where did you find it?


I ordered this one on Amazon thru Pan-am leather. Another supplier I got one from was called Beaver Tail Leather. These are the Beavs so far. They are kinda expensive and will only get maybe 2 straps out of a large tail. I'm about to order 3 or 4 more.


----------



## AL9C1

I've been having this olive green leather for a while but been preoccupied. It's some pretty sharp stuff.


----------



## Toofsy

AL9C1 said:


> No idea how to finish the edges on a suede strap. Any ideas?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


As for other leathers I use Fiebings edge kote or Uniters edge paint. For suede maybe Uniters paint will be more efficient after a fine sanding of the edges. I prefer work with edge kote from feibings as I work the edhe with an hot iron. Without iron Uniters should be more smooth.


----------



## AL9C1

Update to the new suede I picked up. I knew the pattern was familiar. A bro here pointed out that it's the same stuff as the Jordan 3's. Now I want Jordan 3's to match. Lol. Can't wait to make a strap from it. And yes I believe edge paint is the answer to finish it. Tested a couple colored threads but have to test out a few more. Should be fun.


----------



## e-mishka

Id try edge paint as well, I don’t think suede is burnish-able much. Leather looks good and a thread color goes nice, but have you tried a thinner thread? It may come out a bit neater, just my 5cents


----------



## AL9C1

Oh WOW this is better than expected. I thought about letting this one go also but I'm loving it. It's pretty sexy.


----------



## e-mishka

I want to get some beaver too now , lol. On a serious note, how tough is it it cut, skive and if its burnishes? TIA


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> I want to get some beaver too now , lol. On a serious note, how tough is it it cut, skive and if its burnishes? TIA


First thing is it's a thin leather. Less than 2mm. It tapers towards the end of the tail to paper thin. It skives ok if you take your time. Cuts fairly easily. And it does burnish. I burnished my orange one but looking back I probably should have just finished it with edge paint. Small tail will get you one strap. Large tail might get you 2 if you measure it out. On the thin end of my last one I added a really thin piece to the back of the spring bar loop to thicken it up a bit. Was pretty thin on that end. For the size it's expensive material but of course it's not an every day leather. If you think about the work involved in prepping these tails, $50ish isn't a bad price.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I just ordered these 4 from Beaver Tail Leather. Stay tuned and I'll post pics when they come in.


----------



## AL9C1

Haven't done anything in a few days. Finished the olive green one this morning. It looks and matches pretty great.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Anyone use and can recommend a acrylic template? I’m looking to make a 20-16mm watch strap and would like to use a precise temp let is possible? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

JimmyBoots said:


> Anyone use and can recommend a acrylic template? I'm looking to make a 20-16mm watch strap and would like to use a precise temp let is possible?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen a lot of templates on Etsy. Not sure if 20-16 is available but I would check that first. I started making my own templates actually. It's not that difficult to do. Just find a piece of acrylic and run a razor knife along your pattern a few times and it should be easy to snap off your template. Worth a try. I'm making mine out of a clear face shield.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## JimmyBoots

Thanks. That’s good to know. I might try one of these Etsy templates and report back here. 

What pricking iron spacing are most using here, 2.70mm? I have a decent set of 3.38mm irons but that spacing might be too much for a watch strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> Haven't done anything in a few days. Finished the olive green one this morning. It looks and matches pretty great.
> View attachment 15661107
> View attachment 15661108




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

JimmyBoots said:


> Thanks. That's good to know. I might try one of these Etsy templates and report back here.
> 
> What pricking iron spacing are most using here, 2.70mm? I have a decent set of 3.38mm irons but that spacing might be too much for a watch strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe my hole punch set I use most might be 4mm. I have the zag pattern set that I believe is 3mm. But it's been too long for me to remember exactly. I could be wrong. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> Update to the new suede I picked up. I knew the pattern was familiar. A bro here pointed out that it's the same stuff as the Jordan 3's. Now I want Jordan 3's to match. Lol. Can't wait to make a strap from it. And yes I believe edge paint is the answer to finish it. Tested a couple colored threads but have to test out a few more. Should be fun.


Oh man, you definitely need the sneakers to match!


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> I've seen a lot of templates on Etsy. Not sure if 20-16 is available but I would check that first. I started making my own templates actually. It's not that difficult to do. Just find a piece of acrylic and run a razor knife along your pattern a few times and it should be easy to snap off your template. Worth a try. I'm making mine out of a clear face shield.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have to try that

I have a hankering for 24mm (notched) to 18mm and 20mm to 16mm. Not exactly common sizes, but that is why I'm making my own.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Hi guys - had a go making a leather NATO to fill a lockdown afternoon, really happy with it but a refined leather strap it is not!

Going to keep at it, I think I'll make a single pass NATO next before trying these fancy two piece straps you all are rocking.


----------



## AL9C1

Shark-sandwich said:


> Hi guys - had a go making a leather NATO to fill a lockdown afternoon, really happy with it but a refined leather strap it is not!
> 
> Going to keep at it, I think I'll make a single pass NATO next before trying these fancy two piece straps you all are rocking.
> View attachment 15667907
> 
> 
> View attachment 15667909
> 
> 
> View attachment 15667910


It really shows well.  
I would try some of that Tokonole stuff for the underside. Just a little bit of rubbing with that stuff is supposed to take care of the fuzzy underside.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Productive couple nights. Last beaver till the new tails come in. This blue thread on beaver is pretty 🔥.















Couple more in the works for fun too.


----------



## AL9C1

What do you guys think about shark skin? Been seeing quite a few sharkskin straps lately. I’m intrigued. Still on the fence about stingray. Not sure if I really like them. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ondris

Started making straps 2 years ago only for personal use.
Never shared pics here, but I will start with two straps I finished today/

One that matches my GAZ-14 Limousine:



An one made from a French "Gendarmerie" Ammo pouch (old):


----------



## AL9C1

ondris said:


> Started making straps 2 years ago only for personal use.
> Never shared pics here, but I will start with two straps I finished today/
> 
> One that matches my GAZ-14 Limousine:
> 
> 
> 
> An one made from a French "Gendarmerie" Ammo pouch (old):


Excellent looking work. 
The amount of time I spend on a strap makes me appreciate the hustle of the pro strap makers here. I started this thread with intentions to document my journey in this craft and to try and get fellow strap makers to share their work and knowledge. I love that a couple of the pros chime in with critiques also. This may be more fun than collecting watches at this point.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I forgot to post my new addition to the operation. Mobile operation. Still not organized quite right but much better than a box.


----------



## Shark-sandwich

AL9C1 said:


> It really shows well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try some of that Tokonole stuff for the underside. Just a little bit of rubbing with that stuff is supposed to take care of the fuzzy underside.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Got some Tokonole incoming thanks for the tip - so that's what the strange wooden handle with the grooves is for! Liking the toolbox, beats my storage solution which is essentially hiding away all my gear under the sofa across a few boxes.

I haven't read all the posts here yet so sorry if i'm repeating, but what are your thought on using quick-release spring bars with your straps?


----------



## Shark-sandwich

ondris said:


> Started making straps 2 years ago only for personal use.
> Never shared pics here, but I will start with two straps I finished today/
> 
> One that matches my GAZ-14 Limousine:
> 
> 
> 
> An one made from a French "Gendarmerie" Ammo pouch (old):


Ondris these are beautiful. Interested to see how it matches your GAZ, quite a motor!


----------



## AL9C1

Shark-sandwich said:


> Got some Tokonole incoming thanks for the tip - so that's what the strange wooden handle with the grooves is for! Liking the toolbox, beats my storage solution which is essentially hiding away all my gear under the sofa across a few boxes.
> 
> I haven't read all the posts here yet so sorry if i'm repeating, but what are your thought on using quick-release spring bars with your straps?


I find that people here stay away from quick release bars. Reason being is they are usually not the greatest quality anyways and how secure do you want your $7k watch to be on that strap? Don't know what would be worse than a spring bar failing and your watch bounces off the ground. Plus you don't have to put an extra hole in the back of your strap.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ekeyte

AL9C1 said:


> What do you guys think about shark skin? Been seeing quite a few sharkskin straps lately. I'm intrigued. Still on the fence about stingray. Not sure if I really like them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I think shark skin is really cool. Definitely worth trying it out.

Sting ray is awesome but I tend to like it on simpler watches. It seems like the busier the watch face, the simpler the strap should be to counter it.


----------



## BigEd

Weekend project, some straps for Panerai 510.


----------



## AL9C1

Very cool stitch work Big Ed. Dig the hell out of that. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toofsy

AL9C1 said:


> What do you guys think about shark skin? Been seeing quite a few sharkskin straps lately. I'm intrigued. Still on the fence about stingray. Not sure if I really like them.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I personally really like work and wear shark skin. I was lucky to find really affordable skins. I made 2 preV Panerai straps and a tapered padded, both styles were easy to work as it's enough soft and thin. Much easier than Beaver.

Never use stingray


----------



## AL9C1

Toofsy said:


> I personally really like work and wear shark skin. I was lucky to find really affordable skins. I made 2 preV Panerai straps and a tapered padded, both styles were easy to work as it's enough soft and thin. Much easier than Beaver.
> 
> Never use stingray


Love those. I ordered a shark piece earlier. Can't wait to see what I can do with it. Thanks for the pics.

Also what leather are you using for the liners? The liners look fantastic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I made this one for a bro tonight. Going on a custom watch.








Also finally used this leather I've been having for a while. Not sure if I'll ever use it just thought the leather was really unique. Different color.


----------



## Toofsy

AL9C1 said:


> Love those. I ordered a shark piece earlier. Can't wait to see what I can do with it. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Also what leather are you using for the liners? The liners look fantastic.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Usually I use goat (grained) or lamb (smooth) for lining.


----------



## AL9C1

Toofsy said:


> Usually I use goat (grained) or lamb (smooth) for lining.


Nice. 
I've been using Zermatt but can only get it in tan and black. Gotta find me some cool lamb skins.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toofsy

AL9C1 said:


> Nice.
> I've been using Zermatt but can only get it in tan and black. Gotta find me some cool lamb skins.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Ask them if they ship worldwide.
Their scraps are really nice from luxury french industry.









Vente de cuir : chutes, exotique, végétal ou fantaisie - Cuirtex


Que ce soit pour l'ameublement, la sellerie, la maroquinerie ou autres utilisations, nous proposons un large choix de cuirs et peaux. Découvrez nos chutes en agneau ou veau, ainsi que nos cuirs exotiques ou fantaisies.




www.cuirtex.fr


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> I forgot to post my new addition to the operation. Mobile operation. Still not organized quite right but much better than a box.
> View attachment 15670128
> View attachment 15670129


This is where I keep all the tools and most of the parts I need for strap making.


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> Very cool stitch work Big Ed. Dig the hell out of that.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I get as much pleasure out of designing a new stitching pattern and the trying to create a strap to suit, backward I know, but it stops me getting to complacent and making the same strap configuration again and again.


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> Very cool stitch work Big Ed. Dig the hell out of that.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Some more stitching examples that I have played around with.


----------



## Toofsy

A part of my tools


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Some more stitching examples that I have played around with.
> View attachment 15670715
> View attachment 15670716


Noice! 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Toofsy said:


> A part of my tools


That kicks ass. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Give me y'all's opinions on keepers. Personally I do not like the fixed keeper and a secondary keeper. Too small stretch out and like to wander. I really like the wide single floating keeper. I do a 16mm keeper and those suckers stay put and really serve the purpose. I have 8" wrists so there's not much strap leftover anyways and the wide keeper is just perfect for me. But I'm wondering if more people prefer the fixed and second keeper more. What do you guys think? 

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

For thinner straps I use two 9 or 10mm wide keepers, one fixed and one floating,
However, as the strap gets thicker, I still use two keepers, but both are floating, usually around 12mm wide.
For the thickest straps 5mm and thicker, I use a single floating keeper around 15mm wide.


----------



## ondris

I just checked RMLEATHERSUPPLY and I love the leather options they have.
You can get some nice looking leather pieces for some $.

Unfortunately, I do not have these kind of shops here in France (or even Europe).
And shipping fees are quite high.

If anyone can suggest an interesting supplier here in Europe It would be nice!


----------



## e-mishka

Does anyone has some spare shark skin to sell? Id just want enough for 1-2 straps to try it out. TIA


----------



## AL9C1

ondris said:


> I just checked RMLEATHERSUPPLY and I love the leather options they have.
> You can get some nice looking leather pieces for some $.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not have these kind of shops here in France (or even Europe).
> And shipping fees are quite high.
> 
> If anyone can suggest an interesting supplier here in Europe It would be nice!


I've ordered a bunch of stuff from district. Very unique and great offerings. Looks like they ship world wide. District Leather Supply

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ondris

AL9C1 said:


> I've ordered a bunch of stuff from district. Very unique and great offerings. Looks like they ship world wide. District Leather Supply
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you, shipping fees seem more reasonable with district leather.


----------



## Toofsy

ondris said:


> Thank you, shipping fees seem more reasonable with district leather.


Hi what do you looking for? I'm in France and there is a lot of good suppliers I can advice.


----------



## Toofsy

e-mishka said:


> Does anyone has some spare shark skin to sell? Id just want enough for 1-2 straps to try it out. TIA


Where are you based?


----------



## e-mishka

Toofsy said:


> Where are you based?


Sorry, should have posted that. Im in the US, Chicago area


----------



## AL9C1

ondris said:


> Thank you, shipping fees seem more reasonable with district leather.


Their leathers are fantastic also. Really unique stuff.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Does anyone has some spare shark skin to sell? Id just want enough for 1-2 straps to try it out. TIA


I have some of this on order. The orange beaver made me order the orange. I don't know how much usable leather will be on the piece I ordered but stay tuned and I might be able to hook you up.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> I have some of this on order. The orange beaver made me order the orange. I don't know how much usable leather will be on the piece I ordered but stay tuned and I might be able to hook you up.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you


----------



## ondris

Toofsy said:


> Hi what do you looking for? I'm in France and there is a lot of good suppliers I can advice.


Hi Toofsy,

Not looking for something special, but some leathers like Buttero or Lleca Museum look nice, and the small pieces are affordable for some small leather goods.

In France I can't find seller where I can buy small pieces.
Usually tanneries sell only big hides.


----------



## Toofsy

ondris said:


> Hi Toofsy,
> 
> Not looking for something special, but some leathers like Buttero or Lleca Museum look nice, and the small pieces are affordable for some small leather goods.
> 
> In France I can't find seller where I can buy small pieces.
> Usually tanneries sell only big hides.


Give a call to them they send pics on request and ship worldwide. They are closed to Cholet, they offer a lot choice full hide and scraps from famous luxury french brand.
Better to visit them



https://m.facebook.com/etsbrongniart/?locale2=fr_FR



You can find similar suppliers in Lyon or Roman with many choices of scraps.
I often ordered to cuirtex and visit "la vielle usine" à Roman.









Cuirtex - Vente de cuirs et tissus pour la maroquinerie et l'ameublement


Retrouvez tout ce dont vous avez besoin pour vos créations en maroquinerie, chaussure, ameublement, sellerie mercerie ou loisirs créatifs : du cuir en peaux entière et entamées, du tissu, du simili cuir, de la quincaillerie et de l'outillage.




www.cuirtex.fr








__





La Cie des Tanneurs






www.compagniedestanneurs.com








__





Bienvenue à la Vieille Usine. Spécialiste de la vente de cuirs, peaux et textiles - Vieille Usine


Spécialiste dans la vente et le négoce de cuirs, peaux, textiles, matières techniques, merceries, passementeries et produits finis à prix attrcatif.<br />Grossiste et discount Cuirs pleine fleur, Cuirs végétals, Cuirs croutes, Cuirs parchemins, Cuirs exotiques, Cuirs divers, Peausseries, Peaux...



www.vieilleusine.com





Let me know if you need more information


----------



## Toofsy

ondris said:


> Hi Toofsy,
> 
> Not looking for something special, but some leathers like Buttero or Lleca Museum look nice, and the small pieces are affordable for some small leather goods.
> 
> In France I can't find seller where I can buy small pieces.
> Usually tanneries sell only big hides.


I found Barenia, which is a premium veal vegetal tan leather used by Hermes within la compagnie des Tanneurs. It's similar to buttero leather.


----------



## ondris

Toofsy said:


> I found Barenia, which is a premium veal vegetal tan leather used by Hermes within la compagnie des Tanneurs. It's similar to buttero leather.


So nice , thank you so much for all the suggestions!
I am checking these suppliers.

Really appreciated.


----------



## e-mishka

Latest strap for custom order


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Latest strap for custom order


That's a really rich looking leather. Love the color. Craftsmanship looks top notch also. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I been slacking for a few days. Finished up a couple Apple watch straps for my brother.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toofsy

No strap today but still leathercraft


----------



## AL9C1

Toofsy said:


> No strap today but still leathercraft


Alright that's pretty awesome.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I ordered a half hide orange sharkskin the other day. Then I got an email that they were sold out and only had the small whole hides. So I went ahead and spent a bit more of the whole hide. Not sure what happened in the process of doing this but now I think I have two ordered. So I may be sitting on a surplus guys. But who knows what the hell is gonna come in. 
In the meantime I have no idea where’s my beaver tails which is kind of disheartening. They were slow as hell with the last one I ordered also. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

BigEd said:


> Some more stitching examples that I have played around with.


Good inspiration. I was thinking of doing a white swiss cross on a red leather strap for may Mondaine swiss rail watch.


----------



## chas58

Love it. I made one, but it was a fail. I'll be doing V2.0 soon. Wifey wants one to match her car! ;-)



Toofsy said:


> No strap today but still leathercraft


----------



## chas58

Shark-sandwich said:


> Hi guys - had a go making a leather NATO to fill a lockdown afternoon, really happy with it but a refined leather strap it is not!
> 
> Going to keep at it, I think I'll make a single pass NATO next before trying these fancy two piece straps you all are rocking.


Love those natos. They are so easy and comfortable. I usually make a Nato with new leather, start wearing it, then if I love it, decide what watch to match it with and design something more interesting. Its a wonderful way to start. I even ordered some really cheap closeout natos from cheapnatostraps just to get the hardware, lol.


----------



## chas58

This Oris, with 12mm lugs on a 24mm band is a PITA to get right. But here is a prototype while I wait for some orange leather to come in. I got the widths right, and the leather very tight against the lugs.


----------



## chas58

Shark-sandwich said:


> Got some Tokonole incoming thanks for the tip - so that's what the strange wooden handle with the grooves is for! Liking the toolbox, beats my storage solution which is essentially hiding away all my gear under the sofa across a few boxes.
> 
> I haven't read all the posts here yet so sorry if i'm repeating, but what are your thought on using quick-release spring bars with your straps?


Yep, this takes care of my fuzzies, and my burnishing of the edges...


----------



## chas58

JimmyBoots said:


> Anyone use and can recommend a acrylic template? I'm looking to make a 20-16mm watch strap and would like to use a precise temp let is possible?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I emailed a couple of people - we'll see what they say. I do have a 20-16mm strap I bought, and I love it. I'll probably make my own template from that if I need to.


----------



## BigEd

I designed various strap styles and sizes and then had them laser cut from 2mm thick galvanized steel. They process delivered a set of internal and external templates. I find the steel ones are better than the plastic templates. Although I still use the plastic ones for for transferring the stitching layout to the straps.


----------



## e-mishka

BigEd said:


> I designed various strap styles and sizes and then had them laser cut from 2mm thick galvanized steel. They process delivered a set of internal and external templates. I find the steel ones are better than the plastic templates. Although I still use the plastic ones for for transferring the stitching layout to the straps.
> View attachment 15680938
> View attachment 15680939


Where did you had it cut?


----------



## Shark-sandwich

Can anyone tell me the best way to tie off the side stitches, I use one piece of thread and two needles, but everything I have tried (mostly some version of a knot that gets pushed back into the hole) has come untied.

The Tokonole has been great by the way, thanks again.


----------



## AL9C1

Shark-sandwich said:


> Can anyone tell me the best way to tie off the side stitches, I use one piece of thread and two needles, but everything I have tried (mostly some version of a knot that gets pushed back into the hole) has come untied.
> 
> The Tokonole has been great by the way, thanks again.
> View attachment 15682606
> View attachment 15682607


I haven't been tying. I usually cut the thread with about 1/4" left and burn it. I let it burn almost to the end and then smash it down with the head of a nail. This makes a mushroom type end of the thread so it won't pull thru. I don't use any knots. 
Glad the tokonole is working out. Pretty cool stuff that I'm just beginning to work with myself.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

e-mishka said:


> Where did you had it cut?


I contacted a local small Engineering company that had a laser cutting machine who agreed for a reasonable price, (Aus$90), to cut the templates from the CAD .dwg file I supplied them, it took only a few days to receive the final parts.


----------



## BigEd

I finish off the stitching with a double knot and then cut to leave about 3mm, and then use a lighter to melt the ends, and then flatten them down.


----------



## AL9C1

This thing is wild. The grain is just crazy and the color is pretty excellent. It's pretty large too. Lots of usable leather. And I have a second one coming. We're gonna have some fun fellas.









































OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> This thing is wild. The grain is just crazy and the color is pretty excellent. It's pretty large too. Lots of usable leather. And I have a second one coming. We're gonna have some fun fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Such a super cool pattern! Those straps are going to be slick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

Shark-sandwich said:


> Can anyone tell me the best way to tie off the side stitches, I use one piece of thread and two needles, but everything I have tried (mostly some version of a knot that gets pushed back into the hole) has come untied.


Burning works great. Another thing you can do is pull the final stitch through in between the two pieces of leather and snip it back (or burn it) under the leather.. If there is a dab of glue in there, it will hold it tight once it dries.


----------



## AL9C1

First take on shark skin guys. This stuff is a dream to work with. Cuts easy. Skives easily. Burnishes well. I went and rubbed the surface a bit with Tokonole and darkened a bit and it put a slight shine on it. Made this one with an extra filler layer to thicken it up and did a fixed keeper. Next one will be wide floating keeper and maybe padded more my style but it is dead sexy. The color is described as pumpkin but really isn't very orange. Can't wait to see it in the sun. I'll probably let this one go and make myself another one.


----------



## Toofsy

Nice job, I really like the color you reached with the Tokonole. I also really like to work this material.


----------



## AL9C1

Better lighting.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Finally got a confirmation email that my beaver tails are on the way! Was really stressing over this. His tails are great but he’s pretty slow on fulfilling orders. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

Nice. Definitely looks brown in the pictures. When I get more confident, I'm gonna have to make an orange one (blue threads) for myself like your beavertail.

More on my series of designing straps to go with watches. I think the textureof the "snowflake" dial is tricky - but maybe a little custom cork works to give it that natural texture the dial inspires. The natural cork looked good, but the "rooster orange" cork looks better on my wrist (nope, doesn't look orange to me either, more like a medium brown.).


----------



## JimmyBoots

Those shark straps came out beautifully.

I can relate to being excited over getting some néw leather in. I just got two types of blue pig suede in for my first straps.










And I ordered a Etsy 20-16 strap template. So I'm in for a total of $40.

What I'm going for:










I'll report back when I make some progress. Keep posting the WIP pics. Love seeing this stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Nice. Definitely looks brown in the pictures. When I get more confident, I'm gonna have to make an orange one (blue threads) for myself like your beavertail.
> 
> More on my series of designing straps to go with watches. I think the textureof the "snowflake" dial is tricky - but maybe a little custom cork works to give it that natural texture the dial inspires. The natural cork looked good, but the "rooster orange" cork looks better on my wrist (nope, doesn't look orange to me either, more like a medium brown.).
> 
> View attachment 15687173
> View attachment 15687179


It does look brown. It's got a slight orange tint to it but not as orange as the stock pics. But this way it's more versatile. Think I'm gonna try and blue thread one for myself also. I'm a sucker for the blue threads.

That cork is outstanding! Excellent looking stuff. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

At the very top of the hide is a small section with a unique pattern. I saved this part for myself. What a cool pattern.


----------



## jringo8769

Hello everyone 
I am need of some advice and I know this is the place to ask 
What i am looking to make might be old hat but never seen it done 
I want a thick 22mm leather or like material with Curved Ends for a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military which has a very close shape and appearance to the Seiko SKX 007/009/011 watches
I have seen a lot of attempts to do this and none I have seen are to what I am looking for a super clean appearance 
Here is what i want to build or have someone do this for me 
Curved end that will accept Fat Spring Shoulderless bars 
Band will have no holes and square ends to accept a clamp style deployment clasp 
Band will be 22mm to 22mm I think 
I would love to make this in one piece but might be realistic 
Thought if i need to layer it to get the thickness I want maybe something like shark hide or something different 
Any help advising me will so be appreciated 
Stay safe out there 
Thank u for reading this too 
God Bless all of you for what u do
Please understand people do not realize how much work is involved 
John 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

jringo8769 said:


> Hello everyone
> I am need of some advice and I know this is the place to ask
> What i am looking to make might be old hat but never seen it done
> I want a thick 22mm leather or like material with Curved Ends for a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military which has a very close shape and appearance to the Seiko SKX 007/009/011 watches
> I have seen a lot of attempts to do this and none I have seen are to what I am looking for a super clean appearance
> Here is what i want to build or have someone do this for me
> Curved end that will accept Fat Spring Shoulderless bars
> Band will have no holes and square ends to accept a clamp style deployment clasp
> Band will be 22mm to 22mm I think
> I would love to make this in one piece but might be realistic
> Thought if i need to layer it to get the thickness I want maybe something like shark hide or something different
> Any help advising me will so be appreciated
> Stay safe out there
> Thank u for reading this too
> God Bless all of you for what u do
> Please understand people do not realize how much work is involved
> John
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Do you have a picture close to what you're looking for reference? Confused about the curved ends. Squared off ends for a clamp type deployment should be easy. A single piece leather is doable but the fold at the spring bar is tough. I've only done one thick single piece out of a very worn old tool belt but you can buy extra thick straps of leather brand new. Spring bar folds were a chore but it's one of my favorite straps.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toofsy

jringo8769 said:


> Hello everyone
> I am need of some advice and I know this is the place to ask
> What i am looking to make might be old hat but never seen it done
> I want a thick 22mm leather or like material with Curved Ends for a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military which has a very close shape and appearance to the Seiko SKX 007/009/011 watches
> I have seen a lot of attempts to do this and none I have seen are to what I am looking for a super clean appearance
> Here is what i want to build or have someone do this for me
> Curved end that will accept Fat Spring Shoulderless bars
> Band will have no holes and square ends to accept a clamp style deployment clasp
> Band will be 22mm to 22mm I think
> I would love to make this in one piece but might be realistic
> Thought if i need to layer it to get the thickness I want maybe something like shark hide or something different
> Any help advising me will so be appreciated
> Stay safe out there
> Thank u for reading this too
> God Bless all of you for what u do
> Please understand people do not realize how much work is involved
> John
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I already tried to make curved end in thick 5 mm leather. It's failed... because to have something close to the case you have to anticipate the leather deformation when the strap is in the wrist. Moreover I tried to drill this thick leather for the springbars, the hole was to close of the bottom. To finish the tips in the corners of the case were too fragile.
It could work to shape a curved ends in a multilayer of leather as a handbag handle stiffener, you will have to make a curved slanted wall.


----------



## chas58

That Oris diver with the red strap posted above might be similar.

I used a relatively thick and stiff red 5.5/6oz 2.3mm thick Bridal leather. When wrapping it around the spring bar (folding it on itself) it becomes almost 5mm thick for as long as you want it doubled up. It is on an Oris deployment clasp. Because of the thickness I had to shave it down a little to get it thinner to both go around the spring bar and to fit inside the deployment clasp. I also had to get it wet and pliable to get it to bend around the spring bars. Works well on a diver with a strong presence.


----------



## jringo8769

Well thank u all for the response 
I was thinking I did not give u all clear info 
My original idea was just using a thick strap and adding the holes but I see what I are talking about being able to drill that hole in the center as I am sure without a drill press it would be very difficult 
My idea was to make where the band comes up to the case near the dial curved to match the case so there is no gap like when you make a traditional watch strap 
I agree that the straight ends with no holes should be easier to make 
And the clamping style eliminates all the marks from taking these beautiful bands on and off when we wear these daily 
I will try and find some pics of those I have found 
My original idea was to layer like you spoke at the back and build up a space where the spring bar goes thru and use a premium leather or shark hide for the top with a beautiful durable underwater which goes next to your skin 
Something unexpected like maybe goatskin used in leather holsters 
Just some crazy ideas I have in my head
Thank u all for reading it 
And helping so much 
Stay safe out there 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy

jringo8769 said:


> Well thank u all for the response
> I was thinking I did not give u all clear info
> My original idea was just using a thick strap and adding the holes but I see what I are talking about being able to drill that hole in the center as I am sure without a drill press it would be very difficult
> My idea was to make where the band comes up to the case near the dial curved to match the case so there is no gap like when you make a traditional watch strap
> I agree that the straight ends with no holes should be easier to make
> And the clamping style eliminates all the marks from taking these beautiful bands on and off when we wear these daily
> I will try and find some pics of those I have found
> My original idea was to layer like you spoke at the back and build up a space where the spring bar goes thru and use a premium leather or shark hide for the top with a beautiful durable underwater which goes next to your skin
> Something unexpected like maybe goatskin used in leather holsters
> Just some crazy ideas I have in my head
> Thank u all for reading it
> And helping so much
> Stay safe out there
> God Bless,John
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I would like to try to use the curved end from a cheap rubber b strap from alix. Cut it after the bar area, reduce it and integrate it in a leather strap.


----------



## jringo8769

Toofsy said:


> I would like to try to use the curved end from a cheap rubber b strap from alix. Cut it after the bar area, reduce it and integrate it in a leather strap.


I was thinking about these but was not sure how good a idea it was to use them 
Thank you for reminding me about it 
God Bless,John 
Stay safe out there

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

I've played with taking my heavy 6oz strap, using a protractor to trace then cut a 40mm diameter curve in it and then wedge it in that space, but there really isn't enough room between the spring bar and the case. One option might be to lay the cut out above and/or below the spring bar and then wrap the leather around it?

But, if/when I'm worried about that, I either use thick enough leather (or layer) so that there is no room between the spring bar and the case (tightens the gap but doesn't take care of the curvature), or my preferred method is just to make a NATO that to a large degree will self conform and fill in the gaps.

Are you looking for something like this below: Personally I can't stand how the stitching ends so, so far away from the case. It really bugs me. But some people love it. Although it looks much better in this example than it does in some that don't have the notched lugs like this one. Dangerous9 is an inspiration for me - does beautiful work. I'm sure he could make you what you are looking for.


----------



## chas58

experimenting with leather weights (as I know nothing).

3.5.4oz 1.5mm Good size for a nato strap, where you want it thin under the case. Too thin for much else, unless you layer it with something else. I like using it in two layers with different colors top and bottom.
4.5/5oz 1.9mm Probably the best size for straps. 
5.5/6oz 2.3mm Kinda thick, but works well for a heavy bold watch (i.e. diver). That is starting to get too thick to go between the spring bar and the case. Its a good size if you want a thickish leather.


----------



## jringo8769

Well thank u for the pic
I am not looking for one like that 
It is beautiful 
but not what I am aiming for 
I want the band to be equal size from top to bottom 
Clamp style deployment clasp 
No holes in the band 
And fitting very tight to the case and lugs like it was made just for this watch
I am told the case lugs are very close to a Seiko SKX so I would think there must be someone who has done this 
I think the idea of the spacer and wrap material around it might be perfect
I was hoping to use all leather or such as I thought it would be much more durable 
Appreciate the help 
Stay safe out there 
God Bless,John 
The watch is incoming and hopefully by Monday it will be here and I will take details pics and dimensions and try and explain what I mean better too 
I am sure I have some pics of these leather and other straps with the details too 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

Interesting instructions on how to make a band with a template:








Instructions for watch strap templates..pdf







drive.google.com




Something is lost in translation, but you get the gist.



JimmyBoots said:


> And I ordered a Etsy 20-16 strap template.


You must have ordered from these guys? 





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





They have a lot more options than most.
They are the ones who made the instructions on how to use the template.

QR for instructions:


----------



## chas58

Continuing my theme of designing a strap to match the watch. The texture of the cork and the snowflake makes me fall in love with that watch all over again.

This is the watch that started it all. Beautiful deep blue dial with red GMT markings. But I couldn't not find a band to match it at all. So, I made one. This one is a luxurious supple Horween Cavalier Leather with read stitching and red lining. Finally, a strap I can love as much as this time piece.










P.S. Here is one for €250.00, lol








★☆Handcrafted Genuine Cow boy watches strap Horween Shell Cordovan Leather Watch Band Bracelet Black color 20mm★☆


Handcrafted Genuine Cow boy watches strap Horween Shell Cordovan Leather Watch Band Bracelet Black color 20mm




www.chrono-shop.net


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Continuing my theme of designing a strap to match the watch. The texture of the cork and the snowflake makes me fall in love with that watch all over again.
> 
> This is the watch that started it all. Beautiful deep blue dial with red GMT markings. But I couldn't not find a band to match it at all. So, I made one. This one is a luxurious supple Horween Cavalier Leather with read stitching and red lining. Finally, a strap I can love as much as this time piece.
> 
> View attachment 15691207
> 
> 
> P.S. Here is one for €250.00, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★☆Handcrafted Genuine Cow boy watches strap Horween Shell Cordovan Leather Watch Band Bracelet Black color 20mm★☆
> 
> 
> Handcrafted Genuine Cow boy watches strap Horween Shell Cordovan Leather Watch Band Bracelet Black color 20mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono-shop.net


That looks great and the liner is bad ass. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Delivery today. It's like Christmas. Can't wait to get started.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## OleBob

OoO Bro, I really like your stitch work and look forward to the straps made of the leathers above.


----------



## AL9C1

OleBob said:


> OoO Bro, I really like your stitch work and look forward to the straps made of the leathers above.


Thank you sir. I really need to expand my stitching since most of my straps are straight run round hole stitched. But on wider straps I think this looks best along with thicker thread. But for a narrower strap I really need to pick up a set of punches to do more diagonal pattern stitching with thinner threads.

My goal is to have myself an arsenal of exotic straps for my watches. Lol.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toofsy

AL9C1 said:


> Thank you sir. I really need to expand my stitching since most of my straps are straight run round hole stitched. But on wider straps I think this looks best along with thicker thread. But for a narrower strap I really need to pick up a set of punches to do more diagonal pattern stitching with thinner threads.
> 
> My goal is to have myself an arsenal of exotic straps for my watches. Lol.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


When you will go for new stitching stuff. Be careful to choose the right combo between patch of the pricking iron/thickness of the thread/thickness of the leathert/thickness of the needles. You will have a better look and easier process. There is table with ratio somewhere in the web.

For Panerai strap I use 332 thread and 3,38 mm path. For wallet and thinner straps 432 thread and 2,8 mm path


----------



## AL9C1

Toofsy said:


> When you will go for new stitching stuff. Be careful to choose the right combo between patch of the pricking iron/thickness of the thread/thickness of the leathert/thickness of the needles. You will have a better look and easier process. There is table with ratio somewhere in the web.
> 
> For Panerai strap I use 332 thread and 3,38 mm path. For wallet and thinner straps 432 thread and 2,8 mm path


Yep I agree with all this. I have a set of straight run 1mm hole pricking irons and a standard set of diamond shaped ones. I need to pick up a set of thin diagonals next. The diamond just makes too big of a hole. For most of my 22-26mm straps I still prefer the straight round holes with most materials. There's just never enough different tools and threads for all of this. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jringo8769

sorry for the delay my friends 
here are some of my ideas and see what u think 
i have never seen these done by anyone so far 
if they have been done i have not found them 
here is my first idea 
using end links made from what i think are plastic which gives you the curved band ends
i can use these for the basis for all the bands i want to make 
i am sure these could be made from 3d printing or sourced elsewhere 
here are some examples








































here are the clasp i want to use....
it clamps to the band and NO HOLES








here is what i want the strap to look like no matter the material 
























and here is some of the material i like and would love 
they would have to match the stitch to my dial lume








































and the black straps needs to be all black including the stitching 








































and lastly i would love to use these curved band end links with these strap kind too 
never seen this done ever


----------



## AL9C1

jringo8769 said:


> sorry for the delay my friends
> here are some of my ideas and see what u think
> i have never seen these done by anyone so far
> if they have been done i have not found them
> here is my first idea
> using end links made from what i think are plastic which gives you the curved band ends
> i can use these for the basis for all the bands i want to make
> i am sure these could be made from 3d printing or sourced elsewhere
> here are some examples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the clasp i want to use....
> it clamps to the band and NO HOLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what i want the strap to look like no matter the material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is some of the material i like and would love
> they would have to match the stitch to my dial lume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the black straps needs to be all black including the stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly i would love to use these curved band end links with these strap kind too
> never seen this done ever


That's a lot of specifics but I get it. The first strap you posted makes it look fairly doable. It's 2 layers of thick leather and tapered down. Liner applied after. Problem is I'm not sure if your watch is case specific or the same exact dimensions of a watch more common. Which means you may have to send the watch to your strap maker. Second problem is that strap in exotic leather with curved ends and deployment clasp will cost more than the watch. That pic posted earlier of that Dangerous9 strap is a great example of the guy who can absolutely do it but he's a beast of a strap maker. $$$
You've peaked my interest in just being able to do the curved end strap though. Maybe when I get some down time I might experiment with some scraps. Can't promise you that I am your guy to make something like this happen. Hell I'm still trying to refine regular straps. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

Thank you AL9C1 for sharing some of the sharkskin to try.
Made a simple strap to showcase this beautiful grain pattern


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Thank you AL9C1 for sharing some of the sharkskin to try.
> Made a simple strap to showcase this beautiful grain pattern


That's awesome brother! More than happy to help out and strap looks great. Really enjoying this thread and everybody's contributions. Hope we all can keep this going as we progress. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jringo8769

AL9C1 said:


> That's a lot of specifics but I get it. The first strap you posted makes it look fairly doable. It's 2 layers of thick leather and tapered down. Liner applied after. Problem is I'm not sure if your watch is case specific or the same exact dimensions of a watch more common. Which means you may have to send the watch to your strap maker. Second problem is that strap in exotic leather with curved ends and deployment clasp will cost more than the watch. That pic posted earlier of that Dangerous9 strap is a great example of the guy who can absolutely do it but he's a beast of a strap maker. $$$
> You've peaked my interest in just being able to do the curved end strap though. Maybe when I get some down time I might experiment with some scraps. Can't promise you that I am your guy to make something like this happen. Hell I'm still trying to refine regular straps.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well thank u so much for the response 
I see you are also about the details too
This is why I asked about this here 
I am a hands on guy and normally can do just about anything myself but with my health failing and my eyes not nearly as good as they need to be to make this work as it should be 
I am hoping someone here can help guide me 
Truly appreciate the response 
Stay safe out there 
God Bless,John 
Enjoy this beautiful weekend too
The end links are very close to a Seiko SKX Series like 007 and 009 
22mm and curved

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769

Also the deployment clasps are quite reasonable too
Surprisingly lower than I expected 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

Zermatt came in today. First time ordering the tan colored one. This will look really nice on certain colored straps. I've never used goat or kangaroo so I can't compare but Zermatt is a fantastic liner. Hopefully I can find some different colored goat leather scraps to compare.


----------



## BigEd

Thought I would brighten up the PAM 510, so made a 24 > 22 tapered Red strap over the weekend.


----------



## AL9C1

Nice job Big Ed. Kevin O'Leary style. Digging it. I don't have true red yet. It looks bad ass. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

Thanks Al,
I don't know why when I post it inserts two sets of images????????


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Thanks Al,
> I don't know why when I post it inserts two sets of images????????


Mine does the same if I post from safari and not from Tapatalk. And of course Tapatalk is hit or miss on posting pics.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Finished this one today. Pretty great.

































OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

Finally had the courage to cut the baseball glove, I optimised the layout to get as much of the branding as possible.
1 x 24mm Straight
1 x 24 > 22 Tapered
1 x 22 Straight


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Finally had the courage to cut the baseball glove, I optimised the layout to get as much of the branding as possible.
> 1 x 24mm Straight
> 1 x 24 > 22 Tapered
> 1 x 22 Straight
> View attachment 15702554


That's awesome and excellent job mapping it out. I have to do this same thing with the beaver tails. It's not easy to get two nice straps out of one beaver tail.

I was wondering the other day if I can make a strap out of a basketball. I've never cut one open to see how it's made.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> That's awesome and excellent job mapping it out. I have to do this same thing with the beaver tails. It's not easy to get two nice straps out of one beaver tail.
> 
> I was wondering the other day if I can make a strap out of a basketball. I've never cut one open to see how it's made.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Some stitching plans that I will start on tomorrow, probably use a cream coloured thread to start with. Will have to source a spool of RED waxed thread, that could be quite interesting.
Will post photos of the finished straps over the weekend.


----------



## e-mishka

Very nice


----------



## BigEd

Had a free day, so decided to do the stitching.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Had a free day, so decided to do the stitching.
> View attachment 15704702


That's just sick brother. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Sneak peak at tonight's project.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

jringo8769 said:


> Also the deployment clasps are quite reasonable too
> Surprisingly lower than I expected
> God Bless,John
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I found this guy on the boards here. He's doing some curved end pieces already and his work and prices seem pretty nice.

FS - Custom made Crocodile watch straps , Lizard, Ostrich, Python and Calf Leather Available.








FS - Custom made Crocodile watch straps , Lizard...


Hi WUS Member from ZICZAC LEATHER My name Cang and now I offer custom made straps for all WUS member. We have Crocodile, Ostrich, Lizard, Python and Calf Leather available to make your custom strap. Custom made can make following your request such as size, length, color of thread, color of edge...




r.tapatalk.com





Not sure if the link works but his username is @Ziczacleather ; 
I think he may be your guy bro.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jringo8769

AL9C1 said:


> Sneak peak at tonight's project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That is Gorgeous

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

That is so cool. Thanks for sharing and inspiring me. love your stitching. 
I'm loving my baseball glove straps - an that buffalo leather is so darn comfortable. Maybe I'll make some wallets out of it.

This stuff looked inspiring. Baseball Wallets by DCraftDesigns on Etsy 


BigEd said:


> Had a free day, so decided to do the stitching.
> View attachment 15704702


----------



## chas58

jringo8769 said:


> Also the deployment clasps are quite reasonable too
> Surprisingly lower than I expected
> God Bless,John
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Here are some curved spring bars for ya:








Curved Watch Spring Bar (18/20/22mm)


Standard spring bars are popular both for their strength and the ease of use for swapping watches straps. Made from high-quality stainless steel, VARIO’s spring bars come in a variety of sizes, giving you a wide range of options for matching your favorite straps to your favorite watches. Two Set...




vario.sg


----------



## AL9C1

Trying something different. Cross grain shark skin. Only issue is it's stretchy cross grained. It will probably stretch out of shape but really cool looking.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> Trying something different. Cross grain shark skin. Only issue is it's stretchy cross grained. It will probably stretch out of shape but really cool looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Line it with some calf maybe


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> Sneak peak at tonight's project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Very nice, your stitching is getting better too

Where did you order beaver from?


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Very nice, your stitching is getting better too
> 
> Where did you order beaver from?


I still don't particularly care for the diagonal stitch but this is a narrower strap so thinner thread diagonal stitch it is. For Panerai sized straps I prefer straight line stitch but that's just my preference.

I ordered these from Beaver Tail Leather but they are kinda difficult to deal with and so slow. I've also ordered from Pan-Am and they are pretty not bad just not as many colors available. Alligator Skin and Python Skin For Sale | Pan American Leathers
If you order a large tail you can usually get two straps out of it. The small tail maybe a couple 20mm straps at most.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Hooked my bro up tonight. These are gonna look great on a kickass watch he just got.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

Strap made from one of my old belts, Holes are a bit off, but the belt pattern was ideal for the Panerai:


----------



## Toofsy

One of my straps with new endnlinks from aliexpress, just received and it fits well


----------



## jringo8769

Toofsy said:


> One of my straps with new endnlinks from aliexpress, just received and it fits well


well please explain this look 
it is very beautiful and i have only seen this one time before 
very well done 
thank you for sharing it with us
God Bless,John 
stay safe out there


----------



## jringo8769

is anyone Familiar with Hirsch Watch Straps and the Curved Ends they make for their Leather Straps 
which are adjustable for the hole placement?
do you think any of you could make a strap using that system?
thank you all for all this help 
stay safe out there
God Bless,John 
i have found a NOS one of their straps and will buy it for parts if i can find someone to help


----------



## Toofsy

jringo8769 said:


> well please explain this look
> it is very beautiful and i have only seen this one time before
> very well done
> thank you for sharing it with us
> God Bless,John
> stay safe out there


The endnlinks are just blocked between a straight strap and the case by compression. Initially made for rolex cases. Available in 20 and 21, but not yet seen in 22mm for your steinhart watch. I tested the cheapest one from alix but there is various prices.


----------



## jringo8769

Toofsy said:


> The endnlinks are just blocked between a straight strap and the case by compression. Initially made for rolex cases. Available in 20 and 21, but not yet seen in 22mm for your steinhart watch. I tested the cheapest one from alix but there is various prices.


Well thank u for this
Another great option 
Truly appreciate it 
Stay safe out there 
God Bless,John

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Strap made from one of my old belts, Holes are a bit off, but the belt pattern was ideal for the Panerai:
> 
> View attachment 15709353


Pretty cool Big Ed. I still haven't made myself a hole pattern template yet. It's pretty easy to screw up the holes. I've been making myself strap templates lately and need to do some hole patterns just to save time.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toofsy

AL9C1 said:


> Pretty cool Big Ed. I still haven't made myself a hole pattern template yet. It's pretty easy to screw up the holes. I've been making myself strap templates lately and need to do some hole patterns just to save time.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


€ 1,20 5%OFF | RCIDOS montre ceinture trou plat perforateur,,Ellipse trou/bracelet rond 5 trou cutter, trou entraxe 6.5mm,3x 2/4x 2/5x 2/5x2.5mm








1.42US $ 5% OFF|Rcidos Watch Belt Flat Hole Puncher,,ellipse Hole/watchband Round 5hole Cutter,hole Center Distance 6.5mm,3x2/4x2/5x2/5x2.5mm - Cutting - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





It changes life...


----------



## AL9C1

Toofsy said:


> € 1,20 5%OFF | RCIDOS montre ceinture trou plat perforateur,,Ellipse trou/bracelet rond 5 trou cutter, trou entraxe 6.5mm,3x 2/4x 2/5x 2/5x2.5mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.42US $ 5% OFF|Rcidos Watch Belt Flat Hole Puncher,,ellipse Hole/watchband Round 5hole Cutter,hole Center Distance 6.5mm,3x2/4x2/5x2/5x2.5mm - Cutting - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It changes life...


I like this. Thanks.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Thread change on the shark strap. These two are so nice. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> Thread change on the shark strap. These two are so nice.


Your stitching has gotten pretty good!


----------



## jringo8769

AL9C1 said:


> Thread change on the shark strap. These two are so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Love these straps 
The black is my favorite 
Very well done 
Stay safe out there 
God Bless,John 
Keep warm too

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

jringo8769 said:


> Love these straps
> The black is my favorite
> Very well done
> Stay safe out there
> God Bless,John
> Keep warm too
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Beaver tail is my favorite stuff to work with. Such a great leather for watch straps.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jringo8769

AL9C1 said:


> Beaver tail is my favorite stuff to work with. Such a great leather for watch straps.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Well never seen beaver tail
Great work and love it 
Truly appreciate you sharing it with all of us 
Stay safe and warm 
God Bless,John

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## e-mishka

Horween Dublin leather, .6mm Ritza thread.


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Horween Dublin leather, .6mm Ritza thread.


Real clean. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I’m working on a 26mm shark strap just because it’s been a few days since I’ve made a strap and haven’t done anything in 26mm since I’ve started making straps. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

Which watch gas 26mm lugs?


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Which watch gas 26mm lugs?


47mm Panerai radiomir. Or in my case I have a Dievas homage.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toofsy

AL9C1 said:


> I'm working on a 26mm shark strap just because it's been a few days since I've made a strap and haven't done anything in 26mm since I've started making straps.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


26/26 mm or tapered?


----------



## AL9C1

Toofsy said:


> 26/26 mm or tapered?


26x26. The 26mm Pam straps usually don't taper.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

e-mishka said:


> Horween Dublin leather, .6mm Ritza thread.


What is the black sandwiched in the middle?


----------



## chas58

More in my series of custom designing a strap to match the watch. Never owned a Bund strap before, but they are very comfortable and rather nice this time of year. I might have gotten a little carried away with this one, but it is comfortable and gorgeous. Those 12mm lugs are a PITA though.


Contrasting blue/orange design picking up opposite ends of the color wheel
Blue Bund strap (cordovon leather)
Orange Bridal leather strap
12mm lugs
24mm width
Taper to 18mm for OEM deployment clasp.
12mm center hump, matching the lug width
Barefoot on the beach embossing
matching wafer thin orange leather contrast strip on bund strap.


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> More in my series of custom designing a strap to match the watch. Never owned a Bund strap before, but they are very comfortable and rather nice this time of year. I might have gotten a little carried away with this one, but it is comfortable and gorgeous. Those 12mm lugs are a PITA though.
> 
> 
> Contrasting blue/orange design picking up opposite ends of the color wheel
> Blue Bund strap (cordovon leather)
> Orange Bridal leather strap
> 12mm lugs
> 24mm width
> Taper to 18mm for OEM deployment clasp.
> 12mm center hump, matching the lug width
> Barefoot on the beach embossing
> matching wafer thin orange leather contrast strip on bund strap.
> 
> View attachment 15717711
> View attachment 15717714


Damm this is some wild work man. That's insanely great. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BRN

e-mishka said:


> Horween Dublin leather, .6mm Ritza thread.


Saw you post this in the Diver on Leather thread as well. Great job, that's an awesome looking strap!


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Horween Dublin leather, .6mm Ritza thread.


You might not believe this but that is the exact same blade I carry. Same color case and everything. It's just about time for me to upgrade from the lightning or just get a new one.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Should finish this one tomorrow.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

And complete. This shark is so dang unique with the deep grain patterns it looks wood grain. Constantly changing and evolving my styles.

































OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> And complete. This shark is so dang unique with the deep grain patterns it looks wood grain. Constantly changing and evolving my styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That thing turned out awesome! Is that your Cali dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

ryang13 said:


> That thing turned out awesome! Is that your Cali dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's an homage made by Dievas. Very nice quality homage. Serves the purpose of not having to buy a genuine Pam 249. Fun watch

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> You might not believe this but that is the exact same blade I carry. Same color case and everything. It's just about time for me to upgrade from the lightning or just get a new one.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


 lol, I got this as my first OTF just to try it out. Its a fun knife to play around with. Maybe I'll spent some $ on Microtech in the future


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> And complete. This shark is so dang unique with the deep grain patterns it looks wood grain. Constantly changing and evolving my styles.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Looks good


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> lol, I got this as my first OTF just to try it out. Its a fun knife to play around with. Maybe I'll spent some $ on Microtech in the future


Same.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> Yeah it's an homage made by Dievas. Very nice quality homage. Serves the purpose of not having to buy a genuine Pam 249. Fun watch
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Very cool. The stainless case is such a nice contrast with that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

I finished up the cross cut shark strap. Such a cool unique strap. Never seen a shark strap against the grain. Unfortunately I made it a size I can't use. I really like the way this grain looks sideways.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ekeyte

AL9C1 said:


> I finished up the cross cut shark strap. Such a cool unique strap. Never seen a shark strap against the grain. Unfortunately I made it a size I can't use. I really like the way this grain looks sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I was secretly creeping waiting for this sharkskin...

Looks absolutely wild.


----------



## OleBob

Now that's a strap with character.


----------



## chas58

@AL9C1 Thanks for the help and inspiration. Here is where the sharkskin inspiration is taking me - when necessity is the mother of invention - my Shark's blood strap.

Ever wake up in the morning and decide you need a different watch strap? Its been happening a lot to me lately, lol.

I did have a bit of a quandary. I wanted to use the end piece of the shark skin, but it had a hole in it, and it wasn't wide enough to make the strap I wanted. Maybe one, but not two.

There have been some design ideas bouncing around my head for the last couple of weeks. They are now starting to percolate to the top.

That hole has me intrigued. Its thin there, but what if I put a red leather backing to it, that I can see through the hole. How cool would that be? Then, I need an 20-18mm strap, but only had about 16mm width for much of the band. So - the ideas in the back of my head.

I could make an 18mm red backing to go under the 16mm wide strap - that way the backing color would be visible all around the band.

The result - my shark's blood strap - with the red backing to the sharks' skin - the red that is visible through the hole in the skin, and around the periphery. Still needs a little finishing work but its coming together well...


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> I finished up the cross cut shark strap. Such a cool unique strap. Never seen a shark strap against the grain. Unfortunately I made it a size I can't use. I really like the way this grain looks sideways.


I was thinking of doing a Diagonal cut for some variety - I see you had a similar idea. I like how it looks with the different grain angle. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> @AL9C1 Thanks for the help and inspiration. Here is where the sharkskin inspiration is taking me - when necessity is the mother of invention - my Shark's blood strap.
> 
> Ever wake up in the morning and decide you need a different watch strap? Its been happening a lot to me lately, lol.
> 
> I did have a bit of a quandary. I wanted to use the end piece of the shark skin, but it had a hole in it, and it wasn't wide enough to make the strap I wanted. Maybe one, but not two.
> 
> There have been some design ideas bouncing around my head for the last couple of weeks. They are now starting to percolate to the top.
> 
> That hole has me intrigued. Its thin there, but what if I put a red leather backing to it, that I can see through the hole. How cool would that be? Then, I need an 20-18mm strap, but only had about 16mm width for much of the band. So - the ideas in the back of my head.
> 
> I could make an 18mm red backing to go under the 16mm wide strap - that way the backing color would be visible all around the band.
> 
> The result - my shark's blood strap - with the red backing to the sharks' skin - the red that is visible through the hole in the skin, and around the periphery. Still needs a little finishing work but its coming together well...
> 
> View attachment 15726677
> View attachment 15726678


That's pretty great incorporating the hole in the hide. Pretty wicked looking brother. Weird thing about the shark hide is there's no constant pattern. No two pieces are the same.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

It does appear Springfield has a half hide in this color still for sale if anybody's interested. Sharkskin - Half - Pumpkin Safari

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Any Air Jordan sneaker heads here? I picked this suede up a while back. Hooking one of my friends up with an Apple Watch strap. Nike calls this suede cement. Gonna be a tough looking strap.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Bought a new tool guys. Haven't tried it yet but I'm sure it's gonna work perfectly. Usually I find my straps 1-2mm thicker than it's supposed to be. Been sanding and trimming them by hand or dremel. Picked up a small belt sander from harbor freight. Should work pretty well and be much faster. I'll definitely report back once I've used it.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

These were a quick turnaround I was contacted at the right time. Made and shipped quick but they are both pretty excellent.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> Bought a new tool guys. Haven't tried it yet but I'm sure it's gonna work perfectly. Usually I find my straps 1-2mm thicker than it's supposed to be. Been sanding and trimming them by hand or dremel. Picked up a small belt sander from harbor freight. Should work pretty well and be much faster. I'll definitely report back once I've used it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I was thinking of getting some thing similar. Let me know how it works out.

I have 5 straps in the queue now


----------



## BigEd

Last weeks project, I am beginning to run out of ideas.









Don't know why the image was posted upside down.


----------



## AL9C1

Starting to get repetitive but yes another shark strap in the making. 3 layer with fixed keeper tucked under the liner. I'll get some pics later of the underside.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## fogbound

Had to share the sharkskin. Thanks brother! Simply amazing! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

fogbound said:


> Had to share the sharkskin. Thanks brother! Simply amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great and even better on that Tissot. Something with the horizontal grain on that square case.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> I was thinking of getting some thing similar. Let me know how it works out.
> 
> I have 5 straps in the queue now


Belt sander worked pretty great. For a cheap belt sander at least. I used it on that last shark strap. Removes material quickly and keeps it fairly straight. Found myself finishing the shaping with the dremel still. Just don't trust myself with the belt sander yet. The strap was a 44X42 and I had to shave off almost 2mm after it was all glued together. Really saved a lot of time using the belt sander first.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Finished this one up today. Pleased with the results.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Alright guys I finally broke down and decided to take this strap thing to Instagram. Hook me up with a follow guys. 
DirtySouthStraps 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ekeyte

AL9C1 said:


> Alright guys I finally broke down and decided to take this strap thing to Instagram. Hook me up with a follow guys.
> DirtySouthStraps
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Following AF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

I have one strap to ship out today and none ordered. Time to make myself one. Might finally cut into this one tonight.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

Snowflake is one of my nicest watches. It deserves a $100+ watch band with some character and texture. I've been wearing it with both the 2-piece and with the NATO, and it goes together well. I'm gonna haveta make a blue thread version of it. Still, after wearing it for a few days, I stumbled across this post. On of the pictures below is my watch/strap, the other is not. ;-)

View attachment 15740132
View attachment 15740135


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Snowflake is one of my nicest watches. It deserves a $100+ watch band with some character and texture. I've been wearing it with both the 2-piece and with the NATO, and it goes together well. I'm gonna haveta make a blue thread version of it. Still, after wearing it for a few days, I stumbled across this post. On of the pictures below is my watch/strap, the other is not. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15740132
> View attachment 15740135


Can't see the pics bro.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

tried some Vegetable Tanned leather and different dyes to make 4 straps.


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> I have one strap to ship out today and none ordered. Time to make myself one. Might finally cut into this one tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Beaver?


----------



## e-mishka

Fresh custom strap out of Horween Dublin leather


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Beaver?


Yep. Got a lot done last night. Gonna try and finish it tonight.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Fresh custom strap out of Horween Dublin leather


Lovely looking strap. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> Yep. Got a lot done last night. Gonna try and finish it tonight.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


How is it to work with? Edges, skiving? Is it stretchy ?

How big/thick is that tail and how many straps can you make with it?


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> How is it to work with? Edges, skiving? Is it stretchy ?
> 
> How big/thick is that tail and how many straps can you make with it?


Most you gonna get is two straps out of a large tail if you plan it out. Thickness is all over the place. Stiffer the thicker it is. If you work on thinning it some it's very easy to work.









I just jumped on Instagram yesterday and I'm making this one step by step on it. I plan on going thru the whole build on here after I'm done with it tonight.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> Most you gonna get is two straps out of a large tail if you plan it out. Thickness is all over the place. Stiffer the thicker it is. If you work on thinning it some it's very easy to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just jumped on Instagram yesterday and I'm making this one step by step on it. I plan on going thru the whole build on here after I'm done with it tonight.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Much appreciated


----------



## AL9C1

Little step by step strap process. Azure blue beaver tail.
























Did some skiving and thinning along the edges. Was really thick in the middle. Measured for a couple strips of padding.
























Zermatt liner that looks red in the first pic not sure why.








































Glued down and formed. Shaped it with the dremel. Burnished before measuring the stitching punching.
























Stitched it up with an natural tan colored thread. Didn't like it.
















Went back to my goto blue thread. Went with a new blue edge paint that just came in. Not my favorite edge paint. I need to find a better brand but not terrible.








































Can't wait to fit it up to punch the holes and try it on. Want to see it in the sunlight.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BRN

It's a joy watching you guys produce some great straps day in and day out. It's also great to see you guys sharing tips to improve your strap making experience.

Great idea for a thread @AL9C1 It's been entertaining watching your strap-making journey progress and you're putting out some great looking straps. ??


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> Little step by step strap process. Azure blue beaver tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some skiving and thinning along the edges. Was really thick in the middle. Measured for a couple strips of padding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zermatt liner that looks red in the first pic not sure why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glued down and formed. Shaped it with the dremel. Burnished before measuring the stitching punching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitched it up with an natural tan colored thread. Didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to my goto blue thread. Went with a new blue edge paint that just came in. Not my favorite edge paint. I need to find a better brand but not terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to fit it up to punch the holes and try it on. Want to see it in the sunlight.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Looks good


----------



## Krish47

AL9C1 said:


> Little step by step strap process. Azure blue beaver tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some skiving and thinning along the edges. Was really thick in the middle. Measured for a couple strips of padding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zermatt liner that looks red in the first pic not sure why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glued down and formed. Shaped it with the dremel. Burnished before measuring the stitching punching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitched it up with an natural tan colored thread. Didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to my goto blue thread. Went with a new blue edge paint that just came in. Not my favorite edge paint. I need to find a better brand but not terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to fit it up to punch the holes and try it on. Want to see it in the sunlight.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Looks fantastic mate. 

And thanks for the step by step details- helpful to understand the process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

BRN said:


> It's a joy watching you guys produce some great straps day in and day out. It's also great to see you guys sharing tips to improve your strap making experience.
> 
> Great idea for a thread @AL9C1 It's been entertaining watching your strap-making journey progress and you're putting out some great looking straps.


Thanks a lot. I've gone back to my first post and look at my first straps and seeing the progress is fun to see. The regulars here are all just awesome what they are doing also. I really like the exotic materials and any other not normal leather. There's so many aged brown leather straps out there it's just boring to me. I've made a lot of people here straps but I just like making them and hoping they eventually find a home too. I got a pile of older straps I'm probably gonna just give away.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I finished up the blue one early tonight so I started another shark strap also. Just gotta stitch it and paint the edges. Pretty wicked grain.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> Most you gonna get is two straps out of a large tail if you plan it out. Thickness is all over the place. Stiffer the thicker it is. If you work on thinning it some it's very easy to work.
> 
> I just jumped on Instagram yesterday and I'm making this one step by step on it. I plan on going thru the whole build on here after I'm done with it tonight.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Beautiful how you laid out the whole process. And, your stitching has gotten a lot better over time. This one looks great!


----------



## chas58

chas58 said:


> Snowflake is one of my nicest watches. It deserves a $100+ watch band with some character and texture. I've been wearing it with both the 2-piece and with the NATO, and it goes together well. I'm gonna haveta make a blue thread version of it. Still, after wearing it for a few days, I stumbled across this post. On of the pictures below is my watch/strap, the other is not. ;-)


Ok, I'll try again. Here are the pictures:
First the commercial adverisement,
next the band that AL9C1 inspired me to make for my GS.
(watch is non the shark-NATO, with the traditional two piece sharkskin lying next to it)


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> I finished up the blue one early tonight so I started another shark strap also. Just gotta stitch it and paint the edges. Pretty wicked grain.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What are you using to create those stitch lines in the leather?


----------



## chas58

Nice!

I need to start doing this. I have a teal dial watch inbound, and I can't find a leather to go with the dial. Gonna have to mix something up I think.

The dial is going to look something like this, and that isn't an off the shelf look.










BigEd said:


> tried some Vegetable Tanned leather and different dyes to make 4 straps.
> View attachment 15741132


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Ok, I'll try again. Here are the pictures:
> First the commercial adverisement,
> next the band that AL9C1 inspired me to make for my GS.
> (watch is non the shark-NATO, with the traditional two piece sharkskin lying next to it)
> 
> View attachment 15744386
> View attachment 15744383


That's sexy. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I need to start doing this. I have a teal dial watch inbound, and I can't find a leather to go with the dial. Gonna have to mix something up I think.
> 
> The dial is going to look something like this, and that isn't an off the shelf look.
> View attachment 15744389


Check out district leather supply. Lots of different blue offerings. I use them a lot.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## tx6309

I was thinking these boot shafts could make nice bands. What do you think?


----------



## AL9C1

tx6309 said:


> I was thinking these boot shafts could make nice bands. What do you think?


Very nice band material. I made one strap out of an old boot. It's hard to find some nice old worn leather. That would be perfect. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Finished up the new shark. Just gotta punch holes. Different type of grain on this one. This shark hide has some many variations.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Little tip guys. Tonight by accident I tested applying edge paint with one of those coffee stir straws. I was actually just stirring the edge coat with the straw then applied a little to test it. Worked better than the couple edge coat tools I got. Works great. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> Little tip guys. Tonight by accident I tested applying edge paint with one of those coffee stir straws. I was actually just stirring the edge coat with the straw then applied a little to test it. Worked better than the couple edge coat tools I got. Works great.


I've been using toothpicks. ;-)

Toothpicks make decent

edge paint appliers
glue spreaders
spring bar place holders (when folding over and gluing/stitching straps)

Other household items:
Wifey's Emory boards are 20mm, good for

quick 20mm width check for Nato's or strap end check with 20mm lugs
straight edge to push against to hold something in place (its 3.5mm high)
edge sanding.

My most used home tool:

good finger nail clippers (not cheap ones)
easily clip and trim thread
make rounded corner cuts in leather.
trim off excess leather, glue, thread, etc.

Went to harbor freight the other day and found (hidden throughout the store) some leather making products

multi hole revolving leather punch pliers
digital calipers
scratch awl
clamps (already had these)


----------



## chas58

tx6309 said:


> I was thinking these boot shafts could make nice bands. What do you think?


those would be great!


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> Little tip guys. Tonight by accident I tested applying edge paint with one of those coffee stir straws. I was actually just stirring the edge coat with the straw then applied a little to test it. Worked better than the couple edge coat tools I got. Works great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Just curious which edge paint you use?

I've been using Vernis, it seems to go on nice but I had to redo one strap for customer b/c it started to come off. I'll experiment more with an actual application process


----------



## e-mishka

One more Apple Watch band, purple french calf leather


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Just curious which edge paint you use?
> 
> I've been using Vernis, it seems to go on nice but I had to redo one strap for customer b/c it started to come off. I'll experiment more with an actual application process


Just got some Giardini from the Buckle Guy. The blue was a pain in the butt. Decided to stir the brown last night and ended up using that stir to apply. One coat done. Now I gotta see if I just needed to stir the blue.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> One more Apple Watch band, purple french calf leather


Looks excellent! I've been saying when it's time to clear out my old leather, I'm just gonna make Apple Watch straps and sell them locally. I can't remember if I posted the Jordan cement suede one I did or not.
How terrible are those little screws and driver for those ends? I've lost two screws already and the driver is pretty worn out. Only used it twice. Lol.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

This suede looks very nice. 
Its interesting to see how everybody has their own style creating straps.


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> This suede looks very nice.
> Its interesting to see how everybody has their own style creating straps.


I would love to put a little red jump man logo on that keeper.

I agree. This thread is going much better than I thought it would. Our own little strap making community.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I'm a sucker for beav. Also a sucker for blue. Damm this is hot!

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a sucker for beav. Also a sucker for blue. Damm this is hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Looks very damn nicw


----------



## chas58

That is gorgeous. I have some merlot leather I should try that with for my wife's apple watch. What thread are you using?



e-mishka said:


> One more Apple Watch band, purple french calf leather


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a sucker for beav. Also a sucker for blue. Damm this is hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Seeing your beautiful work, I'm gonna have to order me a lot of beaver - blue and orange!


----------



## chas58

tx6309 said:


> I was thinking these boot shafts could make nice bands. What do you think?


Here is a tip for people making their first watch strap:

Typically when I get new leather, I'll make a perlon style strap and try it out on the watch.
Just cut a 20mm long strip of leather, thread it through the clasp, and punch a hole for the buckle. Quick and easy.
If the leather inspires me, this is easy to make into a NATO or Zulu (just sew in a buckle and some keepers).
or cut it in half and make a traditional two piece out of it. If you have extra leather, just make both!


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Seeing your beautiful work, I'm gonna have to order me a lot of beaver - blue and orange!


I've been using Beaver Tail Leather
His stuff is amazing but very inconsistent service. 
I also use Alligator Skin and Python Skin For Sale | Pan American Leathers
Much more reliable supplier but not as many color offerings.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47

AL9C1 said:


> I'm a sucker for beav. Also a sucker for blue. Damm this is hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Looks cool mate


----------



## e-mishka

chas58 said:


> That is gorgeous. I have some merlot leather I should try that with for my wife's apple watch. What thread are you using?


Thanks, .4mm thread I think


----------



## AL9C1

3 days dead thread. I know somebody has been making straps lately. I’ve been working every day so not much new from me. What are y’all working on? 

Has anyone used Wickett & Craig leathers before. I ordered a few pieces of there leather to try out but not sure how stiff their stuff is. Will report back when it comes is. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

Pro tip: Try not to mix up Tokanol and water base glue , And then try to figure out why the hell it’s not sticking


----------



## e-mishka

Panerai strap marathon starting


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Panerai strap marathon starting


Very nice. Super clean. Of course I love the blue. Fantastic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I’ve been hanging onto a really dark blue leather I might have to get cutting on tonight. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

Two new straps for my son.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Two new straps for my son.
> View attachment 15758708
> 
> 
> View attachment 15758710
> 
> 
> View attachment 15758711
> 
> View attachment 15758713


Those are both looking great Big Ed. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Project for tonight. Deep ocean blue. Tested up the center part with a scratch in the finish with Tokonole. This stuff will shine up very nicely.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

AL9C1 said:


> Project for tonight. Deep ocean blue. Tested up the center part with a scratch in the finish with Tokonole. This stuff will shine up very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not bad. Need pics in the sun it just looks black indoors.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> Not bad. Need pics in the sun it just looks black indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Looks good


----------



## e-mishka

First time trying a double stitch


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Looks good


Kinda. I like the leather but shouldn't have box stitched it. Oh well.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> First time trying a double stitch


What leathers are you using? Love the colors and they both look fantastic.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

Latest is french calf “Ice” from rmleather


----------



## e-mishka




----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


>


Be proud of both of those. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

This deep ocean blue from Districtleathersupply is just so deep. Highly recommended.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## aranawhite

What a great thread! 

I've been able to read and google up brands, types and products etc. since I started reading this last Sat.
I didn't realize I was at the end until now, booo, some fine work guys, exceptional.

Do you guys specifically shop for the butt/bent or the shoulder cuts? 
I'm under the impression bellies are only good for lining. I've read that ordering the bent (split to reduce the thickness) is the way to go for quality/durability; would you agree?


----------



## AL9C1

aranawhite said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> I've been able to read and google up brands, types and products etc. since I started reading this last Sat.
> I didn't realize I was at the end until now, booo, some fine work guys, exceptional.
> 
> Do you guys specifically shop for the butt/bent or the shoulder cuts?
> I'm under the impression bellies are only good for lining. I've read that ordering the bent (split to reduce the thickness) is the way to go for quality/durability; would you agree?


Much appreciated. I have about 6 different sites I order leather from and the selection is wild. Personally I haven't let myself get too deep into cuts. The sites I use will sell small leftover cuts from a little bit of everything and usually some very specialty tanneries. Enough to make maybe 3/4 straps to see if I want more. I'm finishing one and starting on 2 more tonight that I'm not even planning on using myself. Just experimenting. Hopefully they will interest someone out there or I will just gift them. I'm just honing my skills and hooking fellow watch nerds up. Lots of fun.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Fun with Tokonole. All the same leather. One just polished with Tokonole. The other polished then flexed backwards. Very interesting how to manipulate the same leather.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Dark blue done. Cobalt working on next. I want to see this on one of the blue bezel luminors. It's a really wild leather.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

I like the deep blue, it would look sick with gold thread


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> I like the deep blue, it would look sick with gold thread


I wasn't expecting it to shine up like that. It looked nothing like that before.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Skellig

Hi guys, first off I know nothing about strap making only how to wear them out. So I have a question for you guys. A couple of years ago I got a present of a wallet. I believe it to be genuine Alligator and was made in the USA. I have never used the wallet and am wondering if it's suitable to be made into a strap or two.
Here it is. Thanks for your help.


----------



## AL9C1

Skellig said:


> Hi guys, first off I know nothing about strap making only how to wear them out. So I have a question for you guys. A couple of years ago I got a present of a wallet. I believe it to be genuine Alligator and was made in the USA. I have never used the wallet and am wondering if it's suitable to be made into a strap or two.
> Here it is. Thanks for your help.
> View attachment 15761428
> View attachment 15761429


As long as the alligator surface is long enough. Will have to be around 6" in length. Should be no problem if it is. Not sure if there's any type of backing glued to the back of the leather but still shouldn't be a problem.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Skellig

AL9C1 said:


> As long as the alligator surface is long enough. Will have to be around 6" in length. Should be no problem if it is. Not sure if there's any type of backing glued to the back of the leather but still shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks AL9C1. There is a leather backing but not sure if it's glued on. The length is fine. Appreciate the info. Do you think it would make a nice strap. Would love your honest opinion.


----------



## e-mishka

Skellig said:


> Thanks AL9C1. There is a leather backing but not sure if it's glued on. The length is fine. Appreciate the info. Do you think it would make a nice strap. Would love your honest opinion.
> View attachment 15761449
> View attachment 15761451


You can use it but it's a very thin leather. You need to line it with something and maybe pad it as well.

I'd practice on something less exotic then alligator first


----------



## Skellig

e-mishka said:


> You can use it but it's a very thin leather. You need to line it with something and maybe pad it as well.
> 
> I'd practice on something less exotic then alligator first


That's good advice. I was not considering making a strap myself but was wondering if a strap maker could work with that wallet or would it be best to leave it as it is?


----------



## AL9C1

Dark blue one is complete and really a nice strap. Bright blue is coming along but looks like I burned the finish at the ends of the short side so I might make another short side. Starting on an olive strap also.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Quick one night project.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Hey @BigEd ; are you still experimenting with dying leather? I'm thinking about adding some color to a couple pieces of this shark hide. Wondering about your thoughts on dying over a brown leather.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I hate to geek out over string but these are fantastic.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## aranawhite

AL9C1 said:


> Dark blue one is complete and really a nice strap. Bright blue is coming along but looks like I burned the finish at the ends of the short side so I might make another short side. Starting on an olive strap also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


They're beautiful! That blue is something special, the lines on the keepers pop too. Is this olive padded a bit?

The string looks very good, nice tones. I stopped at a Hobby Lobby Monday night but they didn't have what I'd hoped to find.

Could you distress the deep blue one to bring some lighter color out? ... not that it needs it but I wonder if it would work that way.


----------



## AL9C1

aranawhite said:


> They're beautiful! That blue is something special, the lines on the keepers pop too. Is this olive padded a bit?
> 
> The string looks very good, nice tones. I stopped at a Hobby Lobby Monday night but they didn't have what I'd hoped to find.
> 
> Could you distress the deep blue one to bring some lighter color out? ... not that it needs it but I wonder if it would work that way.


The olive is slightly padded. Small strip maybe 1mm thick under there.

I'm not sure what the dark blue does if flexed. It might stay like that just crease a little. It's some really great stuff. I'll have to try a scrap piece.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> Hey @BigEd ; are you still experimenting with dying leather? I'm thinking about adding some color to a couple pieces of this shark hide. Wondering about your thoughts on dying over a brown leather.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I have found that dying existing coloured leathers to be a bit of hit and miss, I never get the same colour twice, there is always some variations. As long as you are using a darker dye than the original colour, you should get a good result.
I would recommend that before you apply the dye, to use a leather cleaner to remove any oils from the existing leather otherwise the end result can be irregular as per this example, which I actually like, and be coincidence, was wearing today.

I am now experimenting with undyed veg tanned leathers so should get a more consistent colour outcome.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> I have found that dying existing coloured leathers to be a bit of hit and miss, I never get the same colour twice, there is always some variations. As long as you are using a darker dye than the original colour, you should get a good result.
> I would recommend that before you apply the dye, to use a leather cleaner to remove any oils from the existing leather otherwise the end result can be irregular as per this example, which I actually like, and be coincidence, was wearing today.
> 
> I am now experimenting with undyed veg tanned leathers so should get a more consistent colour outcome.
> View attachment 15773398
> View attachment 15773401
> 
> View attachment 15773402


Thank you BigEd. I primarily want to add some color to this brown shark skin so inconsistency shouldn't be a issue. I have an anthracite shark skin coming to me also and that should be wild with some bright colors over it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Getting weird with stitching. A while back I figured out that twist stitch. Decided to try it out with two colors. Candy cane to see the contrast. Then a more subtle color. Kinda cool. Not sure if I'll use this on a strap but really interesting.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

Happy accident, looks kinda cool!

Reminds me of a local restaurant that had a critic come in from Toronto to give a review. They totally screwed up the evening, nothing worked right it was a disaster. But of course the critic wrote wrote a rave review saying it was one of the most creative dishes he had had in quite a while. Now of course everyone wants it, and the staff is racking their brain trying to remember what they served him and how they made it, 'cause it certainly wasn't on the menu!



BigEd said:


> I have found that dying existing coloured leathers to be a bit of hit and miss, I never get the same colour twice, there is always some variations. As long as you are using a darker dye than the original colour, you should get a good result.
> I would recommend that before you apply the dye, to use a leather cleaner to remove any oils from the existing leather otherwise the end result can be irregular as per this example, which I actually like, and be coincidence, was wearing today.
> 
> I am now experimenting with undyed veg tanned leathers so should get a more consistent colour outcome.
> View attachment 15773398
> View attachment 15773401
> 
> View attachment 15773402


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> Getting weird with stitching. A while back I figured out that twist stitch. Decided to try it out with two colors. Candy cane to see the contrast. Then a more subtle color. Kinda cool. Not sure if I'll use this on a strap but really interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Your stitching has really gotten impressive. To do that effect, do you basically leapfrog over every other hole?
and what kind of thread is that brown-sliver quartet you posted above?


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Your stitching has really gotten impressive. To do that effect, do you basically leapfrog over every other hole?
> and what kind of thread is that brown-sliver quartet you posted above?


Yes jump over every other hole but it's complicated. I actually laid down one color then came back with the other. Otherwise you would have to use 4 needles at the same time. Lol. 
To do it with a single color it can be done with only a single needle.

That thread is Vinymo thread from district leather co. Truly some awesome stuff in like 4 different sizes and a ton of great colors. That's two of the 4 spools I posted a few days ago. I believe the colors are taupe and cigar.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## aranawhite

AL9C1 said:


> Getting weird with stitching. A while back I figured out that twist stitch. Decided to try it out with two colors. Candy cane to see the contrast. Then a more subtle color. Kinda cool. Not sure if I'll use this on a strap but really interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That's crazy cool, the contrasty cane or other combo would be sharp in small doses like an accent portion. That Vinymo is a wonderful thread.


----------



## aranawhite

BigEd said:


> View attachment 15773398
> View attachment 15773401
> 
> View attachment 15773402


I like that BigEd, it looks intentional too.


----------



## AL9C1

Deep ocean and cobalt straps complete. The cobalt one is pretty much made for the blue bezel Pam submersible. No I don't have that watch but I might send it to a guy who does.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

BigEd said:


> I have found that dying existing coloured leathers to be a bit of hit and miss, I never get the same colour twice, there is always some variations. As long as you are using a darker dye than the original colour, you should get a good result.
> I would recommend that before you apply the dye, to use a leather cleaner to remove any oils from the existing leather otherwise the end result can be irregular as per this example, which I actually like, and be coincidence, was wearing today.
> 
> I am now experimenting with undyed veg tanned leathers so should get a more consistent colour outcome.
> View attachment 15773398
> View attachment 15773401
> 
> View attachment 15773402


That looks good. With veg tan - be careful with die rubbing off, make sure you seal the weather


----------



## e-mishka

Finally finished all three panerai straps


----------



## chas58

aranawhite said:


> Could you distress the deep blue one to bring some lighter color out? ... not that it needs it but I wonder if it would work that way.


I was thinking the same with my dark blue Horween. Here is my experiment
distressed went from dark navy blue to rich royal blue.

then some tokonole in the distressed part was another option, somewhere in the middle.


----------



## chas58

I didn't use this strip of leather, because it looked so booring.

But then I made a strap, and it burnishes just beautifully - making these dark brown edges. Its already starting to patina as I wear it. I'm getting more excited.

then I get an ad in my mailbox with a similar strap for $99.99. Gotta love it.


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Finally finished all three panerai straps


What thread is that blue? You know I'm a sucker for blue thread.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> I didn't use this strip of leather, because it looked so booring.
> 
> But then I made a strap, and it burnishes just beautifully - making these dark brown edges. Its already starting to patina as I wear it. I'm getting more excited.
> 
> then I get an ad in my mailbox with a similar strap for $99.99. Gotta love it.
> 
> View attachment 15776371
> View attachment 15776376


Came out real nice. I started on a piece of bridle leather. Kinda stiff but hoping I can work it into submission. Gonna be a thick heavy strap but pretty leather. Will throw some pics up later.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> What thread is that blue? You know I'm a sucker for blue thread.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter











Rocky Mountain - PolyBraid - Premium Braided Polyester Thread - 0.45mm


We are excited to introduce our new PolyBraid Premium Braided Polyester Thread. This braided polyester thread comes pre-waxed and ready to use. Polyester thread is preferred for sewing almost anything that requires strength and durability. It performs well with all types of leather and sewing...




www.rmleathersupply.com


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Rocky Mountain - PolyBraid - Premium Braided Polyester Thread - 0.45mm
> 
> 
> We are excited to introduce our new PolyBraid Premium Braided Polyester Thread. This braided polyester thread comes pre-waxed and ready to use. Polyester thread is preferred for sewing almost anything that requires strength and durability. It performs well with all types of leather and sewing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rmleathersupply.com


Is that regular blue or lake blue?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

Blue, it’s a very nice thread.


----------



## ondris

Hello everyone!

Do you have some tips on how to achieve this kind of gradient with leather dye?
What's the best technique / tool to use?


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> Came out real nice. I started on a piece of bridle leather. Kinda stiff but hoping I can work it into submission. Gonna be a thick heavy strap but pretty leather. Will throw some pics up later.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've been using a lot of Wickett & Craig English Bridle leather (buckelguy). I like it (reminds me of horse back riding I guess). It is stiff (especially in the thicker sizes), but molds to shape nicely and works well on a tool watch. Doubled up, its great on a dive watch (or your panerai). But if you get a moderate thickness and don't double it up, it will work fine on anything.

My red, Orange straps are bridle leather. Oddly the chestnut brown one that burnishes and patina's so nicely is also W&C Bridal, but it acts a lot different from the red and orange.


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> I've been using a lot of Wickett & Craig English Bridle leather (buckelguy). I like it (reminds me of horse back riding I guess). It is stiff (especially in the thicker sizes), but molds to shape nicely and works well on a tool watch. Doubled up, its great on a dive watch (or your panerai). But if you get a moderate thickness and don't double it up, it will work fine on anything.
> 
> My red, Orange straps are bridle leather. Oddly the chestnut brown one that burnishes and patina's so nicely is also W&C Bridal, but it acts a lot different from the red and orange.


I'm working on a 26mm doubled up W&C bridle strap. Gonna be about 4.5mm thick but should be a tough strap. Trying to figure out the best way to wear it in a bit without distorting the top of it too bad.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

ondris said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Do you have some tips on how to achieve this kind of gradient with leather dye?
> What's the best technique / tool to use?


I'm wondering if that is intentionally dyed like that or maybe it's like a dark Horween type leather that's been flexed a bunch to give that pull-up leather effect. Some types of leather will do that when flexed and folded and creased. It's great looking but might just be the tanned color with some creasing and burnishing on the edges.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toofsy

ondris said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Do you have some tips on how to achieve this kind of gradient with leather dye?
> What's the best technique / tool to use?







Maybe some answers


----------



## AL9C1

Toofsy said:


> Maybe some answers


Toofsy!!! How have you been bro?

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ondris

AL9C1 said:


> I'm wondering if that is intentionally dyed like that or maybe it's like a dark Horween type leather that's been flexed a bunch to give that pull-up leather effect. Some types of leather will do that when flexed and folded and creased. It's great looking but might just be the tanned color with some creasing and burnishing on the edges.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yes this is totally intentional.
It's made by the French "Canotage" strapmaker, and It's part of his "Patina" collection (you can choose patina style and colors when ordering).

Also, this is what I managed to achieve today:


----------



## AL9C1

ondris said:


> Yes this is totally intentional.
> It's made by the French "Canotage" strapmaker, and It's part of his "Patina" collection (you can choose patina style and colors when ordering).
> 
> Also, this is what I managed to achieve today:


That looks fantastic. Great work. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Special delivery came in today. So nice. Gonna be a lot of fun.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

Two straps made from a discarded belt. Tried to incorporate the existing lacing patterns into the straps.


----------



## AL9C1

Working on a burnt orange beaver strap and first one of the new shark skin.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Toofsy

This black shark hide is amazing


----------



## AL9C1

Toofsy said:


> This black shark hide is amazing


Really is bro. This piece is from the very bottom of the hide and the grain pattern is just wild.

If anyone is interested ordering a hide it's from Springfield Leather Company. This color is called anthracite so don't order black if you want any.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

Way Cool! 


BigEd said:


> Two straps made from a discarded belt. Tried to incorporate the existing lacing patterns into the straps.
> 
> View attachment 15779362
> 
> 
> View attachment 15779364


----------



## chas58

I'd look at at antiquing. Google: "leather antiquing technique"

Some leathers are going to burnish (mine above) or have the wax pull up, but that look applied to my eye (i.e. applying an antique finish).



ondris said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Do you have some tips on how to achieve this kind of gradient with leather dye?
> What's the best technique / tool to use?


----------



## AL9C1

You guys ever forget what the hell you have on order? I’m getting shipment notifications and have to keep going back to see what I even ordered. Then having to keep track of straps ordered from me from 5 different places. I’m definitely trying to keep my little operation small for a while longer. You professionals out there have all my respect. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> You guys ever forget what the hell you have on order? I'm getting shipment notifications and have to keep going back to see what I even ordered. Then having to keep track of straps ordered from me from 5 different places. I'm definitely trying to keep my little operation small for a while longer. You professionals out there have all my respect.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Lol, I know what you mean


----------



## AL9C1

Quick 2 day turn around for a new guy I just met. Just worked out I could jump right on it. Panerai and a IWC.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## aranawhite

e-mishka said:


> Finally finished all three panerai straps


Exceptional! That's a collection on it's own.


----------



## aranawhite

chas58 said:


> I was thinking the same with my dark blue Horween. Here is my experiment
> distressed went from dark navy blue to rich royal blue.
> 
> then some tokonole in the distressed part was another option, somewhere in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 15776370


That's cool, I've read about the different outcomes from different pieces or types of leather and I wondered how it might work out.


----------



## BigEd

Olive Green Italian Cow leather


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> Quick 2 day turn around for a new guy I just met. Just worked out I could jump right on it. Panerai and a IWC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


that beaver is smoking


----------



## e-mishka

I was commisioned to do a Oris diver strap, one with weird lugs. Has anyone 've done one?


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> I was commisioned to do a Oris diver strap, one with weird lugs. Has anyone 've done one?


No but I've been very curious about those. Wondering if that single lug needs extra reinforcement or not. Not sure how much clearance it has either. Keep us posted how it works out. There's a thin reinforcement material I saw on one of the sites that's thin but helps with stretching.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## aranawhite

That sharks looks tough. Love that contrasting keeper, if you get a shot of it strapped up please include it. Nice work.


----------



## AL9C1

aranawhite said:


> That sharks looks tough. Love that contrasting keeper, if you get a shot of it strapped up please include it. Nice work.


I burnished it some with Tokonole which made it darken and come out almost all black. Gonna have to do one and leave it raw which will leave it gray but it will be a dull finish. Weird stuff.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

All the sudden I got busy.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

e-mishka said:


> I was commisioned to do a Oris diver strap, one with weird lugs. Has anyone 've done one?


Half of my posts above are Oris (including the avatar). Its a lot of work, and there is not really a whole lot of room between the (spring?) bars and the case. Its the same shape as my Damasko strap (24mm taper to 18), but the lug width is only 12mm. Yeah, reinforcement tape is probably a good idea, but there isn't much room for it.


----------



## chas58

ondris said:


> Yes this is totally intentional.
> It's made by the French "Canotage" strapmaker, and It's part of his "Patina" collection (you can choose patina style and colors when ordering).
> 
> Also, this is what I managed to achieve today:


You did that with the antiquing gel?


----------



## AL9C1

It's been a hell of a strap making week. Just piled up on me all the sudden. They all turned out pretty nice.









































OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## edboner

AL9C1 said:


> They all turned out pretty nice.


Yes, all well crafted and super nice indeed!


----------



## edboner

Recently customized a simple strap for my JDM chrono to accept its original clasp...


----------



## AL9C1

edboner said:


> Recently customized a simple strap for my JDM chrono to accept its original clasp...
> 
> View attachment 15802144
> 
> View attachment 15802146
> 
> View attachment 15802148
> 
> View attachment 15802149
> 
> View attachment 15802159


That looks fantastic. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

One Apple Watch strap, purple Italian leather.

Featuring my makers mark "The Stitching Owl"


----------



## AL9C1

So clean brother. The owl is sweet too. I’m trying to find a Louisiana flag pelican stamp myself. 

Are you using cutting dies for your shapes? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> So clean brother. The owl is sweet too. I'm trying to find a Louisiana flag pelican stamp myself.
> 
> Are you using cutting dies for your shapes?
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Not yet, but really thinking about ordering cutting dies. If you ever want a to get a stamp , these guys are awesome


https://www.leatherstampmaker.com/


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Not yet, but really thinking about ordering cutting dies. If you ever want a to get a stamp , these guys are awesome
> 
> 
> https://www.leatherstampmaker.com/


I hit that guy up. Guess I need to again. I'm working on a stamp for Panerai straps with a guy on Etsy. Still waiting on a reply. Tired of shaping the hard way. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> I hit that guy up. Guess I need to again. I'm working on a stamp for Panerai straps with a guy on Etsy. Still waiting on a reply. Tired of shaping the hard way. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Do you mean strap end punch?


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Do you mean strap end punch?


No clicker die full strap cutter.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> No clicker die full strap cutter.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


ah, got it. Do you have a clicker press?


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> ah, got it. Do you have a clicker press?


Nope but I'll make it work. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> Nope but I'll make it work. Lol
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Let me know how the clicker die works, I'll prob need one too


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

I’ve got a question for you other strap makers. How many of you dye your own leather? I’ve only ever worked with natural veg tan and dyed it on my own. Ive even tried making my own black dye (it’s called vinegaroon or vinegar black for anyone interested in trying it). I’ve gotten mixed results with it.
At the beginning I figured it would be cheaper for me to stock a variety of dyes instead of a bunch of different leathers. Both ways seem to have their pros and cons.


----------



## ryang13

e-mishka said:


> Finally finished all three panerai straps


Awesome work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

StrapsN'Lume said:


> I've got a question for you other strap makers. How many of you dye your own leather? I've only ever worked with natural veg tan and dyed it on my own. Ive even tried making my own black dye (it's called vinegaroon or vinegar black for anyone interested in trying it). I've gotten mixed results with it.
> At the beginning I figured it would be cheaper for me to stock a variety of dyes instead of a bunch of different leathers. Both ways seem to have their pros and cons.


I'm just about to order a few dyes trying to closely replicate that blue beaver tail I had. I ordered 3 tanned tails not dyed. No idea how it will turn out but the beaver guy might be shut down. Other than some custom beaver tail colors I'll probably not dye much more.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

Lesson Ive learned from dying veg tan leather is to make sure to seal it, otherwise it will bleed once you wear it.


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Lesson Ive learned from dying veg tan leather is to make sure to seal it, otherwise it will bleed once you wear it.


Noted. I did order a gloss top coat along with 3 different blue dyes. Gonna try and get a good color blend for 3 beaver tails I just received. Not bad tails at all but not as quality tanning. Gonna be interesting if anything.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

e-mishka said:


> Lesson Ive learned from dying veg tan leather is to make sure to seal it, otherwise it will bleed once you wear it.


I used to have big problems with this when I made NATOs and dyed the flesh side. Any little bit of moisture and it stained my wrist like crazy even if I sealed it. Eventually the excess dye works its way out but still I looked like an idiot with a brown wrist for a while. So now I just never dye the flesh side of anything.

I'm guessing you wouldn't have this problem with pre dyed leather?

As for normal two piece straps, I used to use resolene to seal the dye in but i never liked the sheen it gave it. I just stopped using it and I have never had problems with the dye bleeding on skin or clothing.


----------



## e-mishka

It also depends on the dye , Fliebings professional seems to be good for me. And and also less coats the better and let it dry reeeeeealy well.


----------



## AL9C1

So I got a crazy idea. Gonna take a couple strips of this anthracite shark hide and run a colored dye over it which, hopefully will fill in just the light stuff and then seal it. Waiting on dye to arrive. Stay tuned for this potential genius act or complete failure. Lol









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> So I got a crazy idea. Gonna take a couple strips of this anthracite shark hide and run a colored dye over it which, hopefully will fill in just the light stuff and then seal it. Waiting on dye to arrive. Stay tuned for this potential genius act or complete failure. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Looking forward


----------



## AL9C1

One strap getting started and precut two other choice pieces.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Shark and beav. Couple nights work came out nice.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Little test piece from the first dye that came in. Turquoise. I'm planning of mixing 3 different blues but this is a pretty sick color.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

New delivery.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

First crack at dying beaver tails. Not my targeted color on 3 different attempts but all 3 really look unique and great. Gonna be some cool straps.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

First test with stingray. Made baby girl a bracelet for her birthday. She loves it. 
Takeaway: You're not cutting stingray with a knife. Preferably some heavy duty cutting shears. Great thing is you only need to cut it close because the dremel will shape it easily. The stingray is super flexible but the little bumps are hard as concrete. Was wondering why you never see traditional stitched stingray straps. It just doesn't work right as you can see but baby girl is happy. Can't wait to knock out a couple watch straps with it.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

Came out great. Yes stingray is tough to cut 
Happy B-Day to your girl, mine turned 8 today !


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Came out great. Yes stingray is tough to cut
> Happy B-Day to your girl, mine turned 8 today !


That's awesome mine is 6 today.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Krish47

AL9C1 said:


> That's awesome mine is 6 today.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Happy B'day to her. Mine will turn 7 this July.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

What’re you guys finishing your edges with? So far I’ve been leaving them natural and burnishing them. But my burnishing forsnt seem to hold the givers together great and the edges start to look a little furry again. I wanted a bit more of a refined look so I bought edge kote but I’m not sure if I’ll like the plasticy look. What does everybody else do?


----------



## AL9C1

StrapsN'Lume said:


> What're you guys finishing your edges with? So far I've been leaving them natural and burnishing them. But my burnishing forsnt seem to hold the givers together great and the edges start to look a little furry again. I wanted a bit more of a refined look so I bought edge kote but I'm not sure if I'll like the plasticy look. What does everybody else do?


Are you using Tokonole? Burnishing with Tokonole is a whole different level. Other than that I'm using edge paint and so far my favorite one is the Tandy brand. I also sometimes use crayons and beeswax after burnishing. Tokonole really does a great job.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

AL9C1 said:


> Are you using Tokonole? Burnishing with Tokonole is a whole different level. Other than that I'm using edge paint and so far my favorite one is the Tandy brand. I also sometimes use crayons and beeswax after burnishing. Tokonole really does a great job.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I've just been burnishing with water and sometimes I'll use wax but not sure if that really helps much. Is tokonole like gum trag? I do have that. Maybe I'll try that.


----------



## AL9C1

StrapsN'Lume said:


> I've just been burnishing with water and sometimes I'll use wax but not sure if that really helps much. Is tokonole like gum trag? I do have that. Maybe I'll try that.


Yes. Haven't used gum trag but it's basically the same thing I believe. Use it with some heavy canvass and I also use it with my burnishing wheel. It's great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

This what I ended up with last night. 
1. sand in
2. Lightly burnished with water
3. Dyed the edge
4. Burnished with gum trag. I applied and burnished a few times with a wood slicker than canvas.
5. Applied paraffin wax and buffed it with canvas.

Turned out not too bad. Not quite as shiny as I'd like. I might give it a buff with a cotton rag and if that doesn't shine it up I think I might do a light coat of resolene to see if that does it. I'd probably also sand with finer grit sandpaper too.


----------



## e-mishka

Tokonole is much better then anything else to burnish edge. Also you can use edge paint for more glossier look, but it has to be applied properly.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

e-mishka said:


> Tokonole is much better then anything else to burnish edge. Also you can use edge paint for more glossier look, but it has to be applied properly.


That's what I've gathered from what I've read but I figured I'd try and get the best finish with I have on hand. I did recently buy edge paint but I haven't experimented with yet. I might try that on the next one just to see how I like it. If it's not too "plasticy" looking that might be the route I go. Edge paint would definitely be the easier route rather than the endless burnishing lol.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

StrapsN'Lume said:


> That's what I've gathered from what I've read but I figured I'd try and get the best finish with I have on hand. I did recently buy edge paint but I haven't experimented with yet. I might try that on the next one just to see how I like it. If it's not too "plasticy" looking that might be the route I go. Edge paint would definitely be the easier route rather than the endless burnishing lol.


So I finished it last night. I tried more buffing with wax but it wasn't cutting it so I applied a couple coats of resolene. Edges came out pretty glossy but not mirror finish like I've seen on some other leather goods I've seen. It's hard to see in the pictures (of course I couldn't wait to take good pictures and just started wearing it lol). I also tried the edge kote on the edges of the keeper. Definitely going to experiment with that some more. On my next I'm thinking a little more prep sanding will go a long way.


----------



## e-mishka

try sanding 400/800/1200 between burnishings


----------



## AL9C1

Didn't even make one for myself yet. Lol. I'm loving this but it's not an easy material to work.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

e-mishka said:


> try sanding 400/800/1200 between burnishings


Yes I'll definitely try that. Also looking at the strap through the day, I realize my stitching needs a little refinement too. Might actually re stitch it tonight lol. Always room for improvement.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

AL9C1 said:


> Didn't even make one for myself yet. Lol. I'm loving this but it's not an easy material to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I can't imagine it is. So far I've stayed far away from exotic leathers lol. Too much to learn with normal cowhide never mind shark, beaver tail and stingray. Yours look great though!


----------



## AL9C1

StrapsN'Lume said:


> Yes I'll definitely try that. Also looking at the strap through the day, I realize my stitching needs a little refinement too. Might actually re stitch it tonight lol. Always room for improvement.


Thinner thread. For wider straps I use a thicker thread. For narrower straps I go thinner and it comes out cleaner. Pricking irons I still don't have an ideal set I like but look closely how wide the blades are. Makes the holes too big. I found a better set now but still hunting for the perfect set.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

StrapsN'Lume said:


> I can't imagine it is. So far I've stayed far away from exotic leathers lol. Too much to learn with normal cowhide never mind shark, beaver tail and stingray. Yours look great though!


Shark is awesome. Super soft and easy to work and cut. Highly recommend buying a hide. Beaver is not large enough to make mistakes. Stingray is a different experience. Each one of those little bumps is a calcium deposit like concrete. Had to cut a rough pattern with a pair of shears and shape the whole thing with a dremel. So worth it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

AL9C1 said:


> Thinner thread. For wider straps I use a thicker thread. For narrower straps I go thinner and it comes out cleaner. Pricking irons I still don't have an ideal set I like but look closely how wide the blades are. Makes the holes too big. I found a better set now but still hunting for the perfect set.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I recently picked up a cheap set of 3.8mm irons. Needed a sharpening but they work ok. The spacing is good. The smallest thread I have is 0.6mm. I should've gotten 0.4mm.


----------



## AL9C1

Trifecta finished up. I need another brown shark soon. Running out.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

Looks great! The texture in that leather is crazy!


----------



## AL9C1

StrapsN'Lume said:


> Looks great! The texture in that leather is crazy!


It's awesome but difficult when it comes to stitching. The stitches cross over the peaks and valleys so it gets tricky to keep straight. So cool and unique though. The brown cross cut shark is completely enjoyable. Extra flexible so it almost wears like a soft rubber strap. Not sure if it stretches over time or not but it's great. I may invest in that reinforcement inner material and start adding that to certain straps.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

I'm loving your instagram posts. I heart a lot of them, so you are always at the top of my queue, lol.



AL9C1 said:


> Trifecta finished up. I need another brown shark soon. Running out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

Tokonole is so easy to use.









Amazon.com: Seiwa Tokonole Leather Finish Burnishing Gum Clear Leathercraft (120g) : Sports & Outdoors


Buy Seiwa Tokonole Leather Finish Burnishing Gum Clear Leathercraft (120g): Protective Gear - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





I've gotten shiny with bees wax, but tokonole is much easier. Or sometimes I seal it with tokonole, and then put a little wax on top of it. 
Yeah, edge paint is like a rubber coat. Works better on some leathers/colors than others. I have an orange leather strap it looks great on, just because burnishing makes the orange too dark. But usually I try to avoid it.



StrapsN'Lume said:


> So I finished it last night. I tried more buffing with wax but it wasn't cutting it so I applied a couple coats of resolene. Edges came out pretty glossy but not mirror finish like I've seen on some other leather goods I've seen. It's hard to see in the pictures (of course I couldn't wait to take good pictures and just started wearing it lol). I also tried the edge kote on the edges of the keeper. Definitely going to experiment with that some more. On my next I'm thinking a little more prep sanding will go a long way.


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Tokonole is so easy to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiwa Tokonole Leather Finish Burnishing Gum Clear Leathercraft (120g) : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> 
> Buy Seiwa Tokonole Leather Finish Burnishing Gum Clear Leathercraft (120g): Protective Gear - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten shiny with bees wax, but tokonole is much easier. Or sometimes I seal it with tokonole, and then put a little wax on top of it.
> Yeah, edge paint is like a rubber coat. Works better on some leathers/colors than others. I have an orange leather strap it looks great on, just because burnishing makes the orange too dark. But usually I try to avoid it.


I'm really enjoying the Tandy edge paint. Problem is the bottles are big so it's like buying a lifetime supply. But at least you have enough to mix and make custom colors.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Got a few new commissions I'm starting on.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

I started to make my own straps a couple of weeks ago. I made 3 straps so far and had a lot of fun. 
here is the first one:























the second one:






























and the third one I finished just yesterday:
































The first two are made with japanese Tochigi leather, and the third is made with japanese Himeji leather with a rougher look.


----------



## AL9C1

Cedyan said:


> I started to make my own straps a couple of weeks ago. I made 3 straps so far and had a lot of fun.
> here is the first one:
> View attachment 15842758
> View attachment 15842760
> View attachment 15842761
> 
> 
> the second one:
> View attachment 15842762
> View attachment 15842763
> View attachment 15842765
> View attachment 15842766
> 
> 
> and the third one I finished just yesterday:
> View attachment 15842767
> 
> View attachment 15842768
> 
> View attachment 15842771
> View attachment 15842772
> 
> 
> The first two are made with japanese Tochigi leather, and the third is made with japanese Himeji leather with a rougher look.


Very nice and welcome to the thread. It's addicting turns into an obsession. The quality just gets better and better every strap.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

Cedyan said:


> I started to make my own straps a couple of weeks ago. I made 3 straps so far and had a lot of fun.


Those look way better than my first straps looked like! Good job!


----------



## AL9C1

Exotic trio commission finished up.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Delugs

Looking great guys! Tip: if you are looking to get your straps looking more refined, go with a finer spacing (2.7mm) and thinner thread (0.35mm). Durability isn't a concern at all since the thread doesn't face too much wear.


----------



## Cedyan

New one done! Pretty happy with this one.


----------



## AL9C1

Delugs said:


> Looking great guys! Tip: if you are looking to get your straps looking more refined, go with a finer spacing (2.7mm) and thinner thread (0.35mm). Durability isn't a concern at all since the thread doesn't face too much wear.


Thank you for the tips sir. Following your IG I'm continuously amazed by your work. Appreciate all the advice thru this journey.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Cedyan said:


> New one done! Pretty happy with this one.
> View attachment 15848811
> View attachment 15848812
> View attachment 15848813
> View attachment 15848814


You're well on your way now. Looks great. Not sure what you're using for final shaping. I'm still using a dremel with a little barrel sanding bit. I tried a small belt sander but it's tougher to control. I've been doing my tips manually just because I haven't found the right punch yet. Keep up the great work.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Any of you guys interested in working with stingray I got a lesson learned tip. Every one of those little bumps is a calcium deposit hard as rock. They will destroy your tools. I mangled my hole punches now have to try and sharpen them while I wait on another set. Good thing is abrasive burr tools work great on it. So stingray straps are more grinding than cutting. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

When I used to do round ends I would use a coin for the radius and cut around it. I got tired of doing that so I decided to go with angular ends. I thought it looked a little more unique plus it was easier to do. This is my latest one.


----------



## AL9C1

Couple custom orders completed tonight.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

AL9C1 said:


> You're well on your way now. Looks great. Not sure what you're using for final shaping. I'm still using a dremel with a little barrel sanding bit. I tried a small belt sander but it's tougher to control. I've been doing my tips manually just because I haven't found the right punch yet. Keep up the great work.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks.
I'm using also a little dremel with a barrel sanding bit. It's still chalenging to manage to have a nice symetrical end.
I also need to punch my holes for the buckle tip more centered. I use a patern but even with this it's hard to get the holes perfectly in the middle because of the width of the punch (I use 1.5mm punch). If you have any advice on this issue, I'll take it.



StrapsN'Lume said:


> When I used to do round ends I would use a coin for the radius and cut around it. I got tired of doing that so I decided to go with angular ends. I thought it looked a little more unique plus it was easier to do. This is my latest one.
> View attachment 15849610


 Really like the colors! Very nicely made!
I might try this end design sometime. Do you have any picture on wrist of this kind of design?


----------



## chas58

Cedyan said:


> Thanks.
> I'm using also a little dremel with a barrel sanding bit. It's still chalenging to manage to have a nice symetrical end.
> I also need to punch my holes for the buckle tip more centered. I use a patern but even with this it's hard to get the holes perfectly in the middle because of the width of the punch (I use 1.5mm punch). If you have any advice on this issue, I'll take it.


I have a set of 2, 4, 6 hole punches. With these, I find I lay the end of the punch on either side of the strap, it centers it pretty well on an 18mm strap. I lay the punch on its side, then rotat 90 degrees to make it vertical, and then lightly press to mark the leather, or punch it.

Alternatively, a $10 compass is pretty useful with strap making. just set it to 1/2 the strap width and mark from both sides of the strap to get the center line.


----------



## chas58

Cedyan said:


> The first two are made with japanese Tochigi leather, and the third is made with japanese Himeji leather with a rougher look.


Beautiful - my first straps didn't look like that!

I did get my strap nice and wet (before waterproofing), and then imprint the GS logo onto it from the back of the watch case for kicks...


----------



## nurpur

AL9C1 said:


> Couple custom orders completed tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


What type of leather is that?
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e-mishka

Looking good. Some family stuff keeping me away from making more straps, hopefully I can return to it soon.


----------



## AL9C1

Cedyan said:


> Thanks.
> I'm using also a little dremel with a barrel sanding bit. It's still chalenging to manage to have a nice symetrical end.
> I also need to punch my holes for the buckle tip more centered. I use a patern but even with this it's hard to get the holes perfectly in the middle because of the width of the punch (I use 1.5mm punch). If you have any advice on this issue, I'll take it.
> 
> Really like the colors! Very nicely made!
> I might try this end design sometime. Do you have any picture on wrist of this kind of design?


I still use regular hole punches and I try my best to center them with a little compass or wing divider. I screwed one up the other night. Like a square gut punch. Hurt me bad. The punch walked on my last hole. Saved it somewhat but it's still painful. Customer was understanding.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

nurpur said:


> What type of leather is that?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beaver tails.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Beautiful - my first straps didn't look like that!
> 
> I did get my strap nice and wet (before waterproofing), and then imprint the GS logo onto it from the back of the watch case for kicks...
> View attachment 15850793


That's a sick looking leather. What is it? It's badass.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Looking good. Some family stuff keeping me away from making more straps, hopefully I can return to it soon.


I know what you mean. I all the sudden got slammed with a lot of orders. I don't enjoy making straps at home as much. I need to start investing in some more tools to streamline these builds. It's such an enjoyable hobby but it's extremely time consuming.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

Cedyan said:


> Thanks.
> I'm using also a little dremel with a barrel sanding bit. It's still chalenging to manage to have a nice symetrical end.
> I also need to punch my holes for the buckle tip more centered. I use a patern but even with this it's hard to get the holes perfectly in the middle because of the width of the punch (I use 1.5mm punch). If you have any advice on this issue, I'll take it.
> 
> Really like the colors! Very nicely made!
> I might try this end design sometime. Do you have any picture on wrist of this kind of design?


















Here's some pics on the wrist.

Maybe I'm doing it wrong but I've never used a template for the strap outline or making holes. For the outline I mark the leather then cut it using a straight edge. For holes I use masking tape and measure to the center then mark it.

One of the neat things about leatherwork, specifically strap making is that everybody seems to have a different technique.


----------



## AL9C1

StrapsN'Lume said:


> View attachment 15851254
> View attachment 15851255
> 
> Here's some pics on the wrist.
> 
> Maybe I'm doing it wrong but I've never used a template for the strap outline or making holes. For the outline I mark the leather then cut it using a straight edge. For holes I use masking tape and measure to the center then mark it.
> 
> One of the neat things about leatherwork, specifically strap making is that everybody seems to have a different technique.


That's a fantastic looking strap.

And yes you're right. There's no right way to do straps. So many different styles out there. I'm loving all the strap makers on Instagram also. Amazing stuff out there. Delugs is just a monster strap maker along with Aaron at Combat Straps. I wish I had time to make all the straps I have in mind. Lol

This thread and all you guys are just badass. Loving being able to see all of our strap making progress in real time. Thanks for all the input guys.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## solar g-shocker

Black river laser and tack templates sell watch strap templates and some places on Etsy.

KS Bladepunch make the best hole punches and the teeth are replaceable. Well worth it but pricey especially if you’re selling your work.

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

AL9C1 said:


> That's a fantastic looking strap.
> 
> And yes you're right. There's no right way to do straps. So many different styles out there. I'm loving all the strap makers on Instagram also. Amazing stuff out there. Delugs is just a monster strap maker along with Aaron at Combat Straps. I wish I had time to make all the straps I have in mind. Lol
> 
> This thread and all you guys are just badass. Loving being able to see all of our strap making progress in real time. Thanks for all the input guys.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I'm glad i found this thread. Glad to know I'm not the only one obsessed with making straps.

Ya there are a ton of guys out there making/selling straps in Instagram. Lots of good inspiration out there. Velle Alexander is another guy making really high end straps. He's got some instructional videos out on YouTube as well.


----------



## Cedyan

chas58 said:


> I have a set of 2, 4, 6 hole punches. With these, I find I lay the end of the punch on either side of the strap, it centers it pretty well on an 18mm strap. I lay the punch on its side, then rotat 90 degrees to make it vertical, and then lightly press to mark the leather, or punch it.
> 
> Alternatively, a $10 compass is pretty useful with strap making. just set it to 1/2 the strap width and mark from both sides of the strap to get the center line.
> View attachment 15850787





chas58 said:


> Beautiful - my first straps didn't look like that!
> 
> I did get my strap nice and wet (before waterproofing), and then imprint the GS logo onto it from the back of the watch case for kicks...


The printed GS logo looks pretty sick!


AL9C1 said:


> I still use regular hole punches and I try my best to center them with a little compass or wing divider. I screwed one up the other night. Like a square gut punch. Hurt me bad. The punch walked on my last hole. Saved it somewhat but it's still painful. Customer was understanding.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks for the advices. I 've just tried the compass method as I don't have yet a multi punch. It seems to work better. I will post some pics when the strap is finished. I also feel that making first the first hole, then the last hole, and finishing with the holes in the middle helps a little bit geting things alined.



StrapsN'Lume said:


> Here's some pics on the wrist.
> 
> Maybe I'm doing it wrong but I've never used a template for the strap outline or making holes. For the outline I mark the leather then cut it using a straight edge. For holes I use masking tape and measure to the center then mark it.
> 
> One of the neat things about leatherwork, specifically strap making is that everybody seems to have a different technique.


Nice pic!
Indeed it's interesting to se that everybody has their little tips and manage things differently.


----------



## AL9C1

StrapsN'Lume said:


> I'm glad i found this thread. Glad to know I'm not the only one obsessed with making straps.
> 
> Ya there are a ton of guys out there making/selling straps in Instagram. Lots of good inspiration out there. Velle Alexander is another guy making really high end straps. He's got some instructional videos out on YouTube as well.


I watched a great video by Dangerous9 that really inspired me to start making my own straps.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Finished my last one ordered tonight. Absolutely my favorite combination. Glad I have my own like this already. Such a badass combination.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> That's a sick looking leather. What is it? It's badass.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Its a dark blue horween from the buckle guy.








Horween Cavalier Leather Panel, Ink Blue, Multiple Sizes & Weights


Since 1945 Buckleguy has been a premium supplier to leather crafters. We manufacture our own brass hardware, and supply leather working supplies, purse & handbag hardware, leather and more.




www.buckleguy.com


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

Cedyan said:


> The printed GS logo looks pretty sick!
> 
> Thanks for the advices. I 've just tried the compass method as I don't have yet a multi punch. It seems to work better. I will post some pics when the strap is finished. I also feel that making first the first hole, then the last hole, and finishing with the holes in the middle helps a little bit geting things alined.


a multi punch is definitely worth the money. I just have a cheap 4 in 1 from Tsndy leather. You have to replace tips a little more often but it works for me.



AL9C1 said:


> Finished my last one ordered tonight. Absolutely my favorite combination. Glad I have my own like this already. Such a badass combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


that blue thread pops!


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> Its a dark blue horween from the buckle guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horween Cavalier Leather Panel, Ink Blue, Multiple Sizes & Weights
> 
> 
> Since 1945 Buckleguy has been a premium supplier to leather crafters. We manufacture our own brass hardware, and supply leather working supplies, purse & handbag hardware, leather and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buckleguy.com


Lmao the reflection totally threw me off. I thought it was some kind of silver leather. I have some of that Horween blue I still never used.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## grindaur

Just stumbled across this thread, appears to have started about the time I put my leatherworking tools aside and went back to modding watches to keep myself sane. Hasn't really worked that well, as I seem to spend an inordinate amount of time muttering and cursing (sort of like when I was doing watch straps). I have skimmed the posts but not given a detailed read, some of the tool ideas (especially for spacing of strap holes is interesting. Has anyone been doing leather stamping? Here is a quick picture of some of the straps I was making at the beginning of Covid.


----------



## AL9C1

grindaur said:


> Just stumbled across this thread, appears to have started about the time I put my leatherworking tools aside and went back to modding watches to keep myself sane. Hasn't really worked that well, as I seem to spend an inordinate amount of time muttering and cursing (sort of like when I was doing watch straps). I have skimmed the posts but not given a detailed read, some of the tool ideas (especially for spacing of strap holes is interesting. Has anyone been doing leather stamping? Here is a quick picture of some of the straps I was making at the beginning of Covid.
> View attachment 15855100
> View attachment 15855111


I dig those and welcome. I still haven't had stamps made. I need to work on a brand logo and I gotta get a couple fleur de lis stamps also. Definitely cool straps.

I feel you on the watch making. I have one project I pushed aside for a while because of frustrations. Lol

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

grindaur said:


> Just stumbled across this thread, appears to have started about the time I put my leatherworking tools aside and went back to modding watches to keep myself sane. Hasn't really worked that well, as I seem to spend an inordinate amount of time muttering and cursing (sort of like when I was doing watch straps). I have skimmed the posts but not given a detailed read, some of the tool ideas (especially for spacing of strap holes is interesting. Has anyone been doing leather stamping? Here is a quick picture of some of the straps I was making at the beginning of Covid.
> View attachment 15855100
> View attachment 15855111


Man those are very cool. I haven't done any stamping yet but I really like the texture it adds!


----------



## BigEd

Decided to make myself a special strap for my Tudor GMT, veg tanned leather dyed dark red and black to match the bezel colours and to incorporate the Tudor logo into the stitching. Pleased with end result.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Decided to make myself a special strap for my Tudor GMT, veg tanned leather dyed dark red and black to match the bezel colours and to incorporate the Tudor logo into the stitching. Pleased with end result.
> View attachment 15855942


Big Ed that is just badass!!! The Tudor stitching badges at the spring bars is on another level. I'm tempted to send my Tudor clients to you because of how great that is. I will do my best to not steal that design. Hurry up and patent that strap. Lmao.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

Here is my last one. Nothing original but it's for a gift to a good friend. It should go on a Rolex GMT coke.


----------



## AL9C1

Cedyan said:


> Here is my last one. Nothing original but it's for a gift to a good friend. I should go on a Rolex GMT coke.
> 
> View attachment 15856071
> 
> 
> View attachment 15856073
> 
> View attachment 15856076
> View attachment 15856074


Nice. Stitching is tight and clean. Edges are clean. Great strap. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

So I might have mentioned before but my beaver guy quit doing them. My blue beaver straps are in demand and no blue beav. So I'm stepping into dying some. This is the first. I did a second one just a hair darker I'm letting sit for a day since this first one lightened up a bit. I'll get a pic of the second later. I'm waiting to see how the color and finish hold up but I like it so far.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> Big Ed that is just badass!!! The Tudor stitching badges at the spring bars is on another level. I'm tempted to send my Tudor clients to you because of how great that is. I will do my best to not steal that design. Hurry up and patent that strap. Lmao.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks, I try to make every strap different from those previously made, a different leather, thicknesses, colours, stitching, width, etc., so there are still gazillions of possible combinations to keep me occupied. 
Tudors are great on leather, I now need to make a blue for my BB58, and a green for the Harrod's.


----------



## BigEd

Latest developments


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Latest developments
> View attachment 15863457


Those are awesome and there's definitely a market for them BigEd. Tudor guys gonna flip.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

Rally strap in progress.


----------



## chas58

That is awesome. 
I've had a little German flag sewn into my Flieger watch band
a Grand Seiko stamp on my GS watch band
A barefoot in the sand stamp on my Diver watch
Thought of putting a white cross on my red band on my Mondaine "swiss railway" watch.

love the creativity.



BigEd said:


> Latest developments
> View attachment 15863457


----------



## Cedyan

Here is my last work. I used a Loloma leather, from a tannery in Tokyo famous for their luxury look leather. I quiet like the texture and the very supple properties of this leather, it was very easy to work with. I matched the brownish grey color with dark green stitches. 
Here is the pictures:


----------



## AL9C1

Cedyan said:


> Here is my last work. I used a Loloma leather, from a tannery in Tokyo famous for their luxury look leather. I quiet like the texture and the very supple properties of this leather, it was very easy to work with. I matched the brownish grey color with dark green stitches.
> Here is the pictures:
> View attachment 15867746
> View attachment 15867748
> View attachment 15867750
> View attachment 15867751
> View attachment 15867755
> View attachment 15867758


Excellent!!! Keep up the great work bro.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

Looking good everybody


----------



## e-mishka

Im finally able to get back to strap making. Prototyping new strap for my Tudor with bracelet links at the lugs


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Im finally able to get back to strap making. Prototyping new strap for my Tudor with bracelet links at the lugs


Coooool interested to see it on the watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I made 3 in the last 3 nights. Two commissions in beaver and shark. Tonight I decided to try the clicker die I ordered a while back. Just a fantastic Horween brown Panerai strap. 

































OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

Looks beautiful on that GS. I have that same case on my wrist now. Usually there is a HUGE gap between the strap and the case with that watch, but your strap fits up nice and snug to the case. Its lovely.



Cedyan said:


> Here is my last work. I used a Loloma leather, from a tannery in Tokyo famous for their luxury look leather. I quiet like the texture and the very supple properties of this leather, it was very easy to work with. I matched the brownish grey color with dark green stitches.
> Here is the pictures:
> View attachment 15867746
> View attachment 15867748
> View attachment 15867750
> View attachment 15867751
> View attachment 15867755
> View attachment 15867758


----------



## chas58

I've been drooling over the turquoise on your IG feed, since I just got this Zelos with a Turquoise dial.

What, your source isn't giving you beaver skins any more????



AL9C1 said:


> I made 3 in the last 3 nights. Two commissions in beaver and shark. Tonight I decided to try the clicker die I ordered a while back. Just a fantastic Horween brown Panerai strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

Looking forward to seeing that on the watch. I've thought of doing that as I seem to have a drawer full of bracelets, but 90% of the time I'm wearing my watch on leather. I tell myself how refined the watch looks on a bracelet, but I end up playing with colors styles and textures on leather that I can't do with the standard steel bracelet.



e-mishka said:


> Im finally able to get back to strap making. Prototyping new strap for my Tudor with bracelet links at the lugs


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> I've been drooling over the turquoise on your IG feed, since I just got this Zelos with a Turquoise dial.
> 
> What, your source isn't giving you beaver skins any more????


Yeah he quit doing beaver tails. I can still get some from Pan-am leather but only a few color selections. So I ended up ordering undyed tails and dying them myself for certain colors. Definitely a learning curve getting the colors right. Just ordered 50 tails so I guess I'm getting into that now. Lmao
Give me a little time and I can dye one for you. It's fun stuff to work with.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

chas58 said:


> Looks beautiful on that GS. I have that same case on my wrist now. Usually there is a HUGE gap between the strap and the case with that watch, but your strap fits up nice and snug to the case. Its lovely.


Thanks!
The thickness of my GS lugs is one of the reasons I get into making straps. It's always difficult to find straps thick enough to fit well most of GS cases. I find out that working with a 1.5 , 1.6 ,1.7mm thick leather is the sweetspot with most GS lugs.


----------



## Cedyan

I had some free time today to make this one for a friend. It's my first straight strap as all the other straps I made were tapered. At the end, I felt making a tapered strap is some kind of more forgiving to shape and adjust the width than this straight one. I tried the oblique end for this one. I pretty like the result.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

Cedyan said:


> I had some free time today to make this one for a friend. It's my first straight strap as all the other straps I made were tapered. At the end, I felt making a tapered strap is some kind of more forgiving to shape and adjust the width than this straight one. I tried the oblique end for this one. I pretty like the result.
> View attachment 15871110
> View attachment 15871111
> View attachment 15871113
> View attachment 15871114
> View attachment 15871115


Nice job! Really like the colour on that. Especially like the angular cut end 😉


----------



## AL9C1

Cedyan said:


> I had some free time today to make this one for a friend. It's my first straight strap as all the other straps I made were tapered. At the end, I felt making a tapered strap is some kind of more forgiving to shape and adjust the width than this straight one. I tried the oblique end for this one. I pretty like the result.
> View attachment 15871110
> View attachment 15871111
> View attachment 15871113
> View attachment 15871114
> View attachment 15871115


Looks great. Really good looking leather. Personally I like doing straight straps. I get OCD when tapering. Once on the wrist you will never tell how perfect the taper is but it doesn't matter. Gotta be perfect on the table.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I really had no time or idea what to get the wife for Mother's Day so I got (made) her a stingray strap for her Apple Watch.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## guspech750

BigEd said:


> Decided to make myself a special strap for my Tudor GMT, veg tanned leather dyed dark red and black to match the bezel colours and to incorporate the Tudor logo into the stitching. Pleased with end result.
> View attachment 15855942












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Cedyan

AL9C1 said:


> Looks great. Really good looking leather. Personally I like doing straight straps. I get OCD when tapering. Once on the wrist you will never tell how perfect the taper is but it doesn't matter. Gotta be perfect on the table.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I understand the feeling.

Here is the strap on my friend's watches:


----------



## e-mishka

v


AL9C1 said:


> I really had no time or idea what to get the wife for Mother's Day so I got (made) her a stingray strap for her Apple Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


 Very pretty, my wife unfortunately does not like wearing any watches at all 
Im gonna have to make an airpods case for her upcoming birthday.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

On a bit of a rally strap kick lately. I does the edges snd holes a dark brown. Got a bit of colour bleeding around the holes but overall turned pretty good.


----------



## AL9C1

StrapsN'Lume said:


> On a bit of a rally strap kick lately. I does the edges snd holes a dark brown. Got a bit of colour bleeding around the holes but overall turned pretty good.
> View attachment 15873326


Instead of dying the holes try just sticking them with a soldering iron. Sometimes I use a soldering iron on straps i burnish the edges of. Works great and darkens/burns around and in the holes. Might give you the same effect without dying. 
Great looking strap anyways but I get the pursuit of perfection.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## e-mishka

Finished stitching it up


----------



## AL9C1

I ordered a pretty small red cayman skin for a special order. Gonna be a pretty amazing strap.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

New one made for the lady's smart watch. It's a very dark grey leather which play nicely with the light.


----------



## Cedyan

New one finished! I used the same leather for the lining this time making this strap 100% made with Loloma leather from Tokyo. I also tried to go all around for the stiching to give a sportier touch to the strap. What do you thing?


----------



## e-mishka

Cedyan said:


> New one finished! I used the same leather for the lining this time making this strap 100% made with Loloma leather from Tokyo. I also tried to go all around for the stiching to give a sportier touch to the strap. What do you thing?
> 
> View attachment 15881214
> 
> View attachment 15881215
> 
> View attachment 15881216
> 
> View attachment 15881217
> 
> 
> View attachment 15881219


Looking good


----------



## AL9C1

Cedyan said:


> New one finished! I used the same leather for the lining this time making this strap 100% made with Loloma leather from Tokyo. I also tried to go all around for the stiching to give a sportier touch to the strap. What do you thing?
> 
> View attachment 15881214
> 
> View attachment 15881215
> 
> View attachment 15881216
> 
> View attachment 15881217
> 
> 
> View attachment 15881219


I do believe you're hooked brother. Welcome to the club and strap looks great. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

AL9C1 said:


> I do believe you're hooked brother. Welcome to the club and strap looks great.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Indeed, I very enjoy the process. I might try to start selling them once I got better at it and once I made all the straps I wanted for myself!


----------



## AL9C1

Cedyan said:


> Indeed, I very enjoy the process. I might try to start selling them once I got better at it and once I made all the straps I wanted for myself!


That was my deal also. I wanted this strap so I bought the material and made it. The extra leather makes straps for other people. Now I'm at the point where I have made multiple straps from leathers I wanted and still haven't made my own. Lmao. Still haven't made my own black shark or blue stingray yet.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Experimenting with leftover beaver scraps. It was a fun build. Not the cleanest but should look great on the watch.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

After making the Tudor straps, I then had to make one for my Omega as it was jealous of the Tudors.


----------



## tx6309

AL9C1 said:


> Experimenting with leftover beaver scraps. It was a fun build. Not the cleanest but should look great on the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Yikes, kinda' loud.


----------



## AL9C1

tx6309 said:


> Yikes, kinda' loud.


Yep. Combination of these two. Gulf Livery racing colors scheme. It's fun.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

AL9C1 said:


> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Fun one!

Here is my last work. Light brown Loloma leather from Tokyo (it should develop a very nice patina over time) with beige thread. I tried a softer leather for the lining part wich is very comfy but not sure if it will be as robust as the others. What kind of leather do you use for the lining?


----------



## AL9C1

Cedyan said:


> Fun one!
> 
> Here is my last work. Light brown Loloma leather from Tokyo (it should develop a very nice patina over time) with beige thread. I tried a softer leather for the lining part wich is very comfy but not sure if it will be as robust as the others. What kind of leather do you use for the lining?
> View attachment 15891312
> 
> View attachment 15891313
> View attachment 15891314


Usually use Zermatt which is a very nice calf leather. But any type of softer box calf leather works well.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## TgeekB

Just want to say for those of us bored with seeing the same old wrist shots 24/7, you all are much more interesting but also make awesome watch straps! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

TgeekB said:


> Just want to say for those of us bored with seeing the same old wrist shots 24/7, you all are much more interesting but also make awesome watch straps!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Thank you brother. The strap making community is awesome. Between our brothers here and the ones I've met on IG; everyone is just helpful and supportive. Even the pros who do this for a living are fantastic. Seeing myself and all the guys here progress and design is awesome. I met a guy a while back making custom Seikos and I've been doing some wild stuff for his pieces. Hopefully I will have some pics of those soon. So much fun.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I have a couple more clicker dies on order. Really enjoyed using the one I did with this strap. Makes life really easy. Gonna order a cheaper manual clicker press and report back when it's in operation. You just make the strap a little wider, line up the die, punch it through and almost zero touching up for final sizing.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## solar g-shocker

AL9C1 said:


> I have a couple more clicker dies on order. Really enjoyed using the one I did with this strap. Makes life really easy. Gonna order a cheaper manual clicker press and report back when it's in operation. You just make the strap a little wider, line up the die, punch it through and almost zero touching up for final sizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Where are you getting your dies made?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

solar g-shocker said:


> Where are you getting your dies made?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Etsy. Coming from Hong Kong. I haven't found any made in the US. Probably will take a month to show up.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

Not my cleanest one but tried something new with the stiching and using a different color for the loops.


----------



## AL9C1

Finally made myself a stingray strap. Used the painted diamond for the keeper. Gonna probably make myself a black shark strap tonight that I never got around to.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

A couple more straps made for myself. I cut these strips out of the hide a long time ago for myself because of the grain patterns.

































OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Crazy fold over thing I tried tonight. Came out really cool and clean. Also very easy strap to make.

































OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

Love those black shark straps and this fold over design looks pretty interesting. I might try it some time.

I made this new one as a birthday gift for my wonderfull mother. I tried for the first time some coating on the edge (a product called Cobacoat), it should be pretty durable but only time will tell for sure. I used some black oiled Tochigi leather for the lining, it might be the best lining material I find until now, easy to work with, seems pretty durable and very soft on the touch. Pretty happy with the overall result (maibe my cleanest one I've made), and should go well on my mum's jazzmaster.


----------



## chas58

Love what you did with these two tone leather and the beaver skin. Been following you on IG, and had to come here to say - well done.  I love it!



AL9C1 said:


> Crazy fold over thing I tried tonight. Came out really cool and clean. Also very easy strap to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

I think AL91 inspired me to play with 2 tone. I had do do something with this green (*Korba Buffalo Calf*), so made a cork keeper, then a pair of cork accents up near the lugs.


----------



## Cedyan

Here is the new one.Pretty excited about this one, as it is made of Shinki Hikaku Cordovan, one of the best cordovan you can find on earth. I bought some several weeks ago but was waiting getting more comfortable with the strap making process before using it. I decided it was time and I'm super happy with the result. It might be hard to see on the picture but it is a very mat dark navy blue, almost black, with brownish khaki color thread.


----------



## AL9C1

My manual clicker press came in!!!
Still waiting on a couple more dies. This should be sweet. Heavy as hell though.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

Nice toy！


----------



## e-mishka

AL9C1 said:


> My manual clicker press came in!!!
> Still waiting on a couple more dies. This should be sweet. Heavy as hell though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Id appreciate your feedback on it . Where did you order it btw?


----------



## e-mishka

Latest integrated link strap


----------



## AL9C1

e-mishka said:


> Id appreciate your feedback on it . Where did you order it btw?


Ordered it about a week ago on Amazon. Was $220 I believe. Still waiting on a couple dies I ordered. Seems pretty nice but really heavy. All solid steel. Will definitely report back on it.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

Shinki Hikaku oiled cordovan:


----------



## AL9C1

It feels like cheating guys. This is so much easier guys. Just impossibly easier.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

I was working on this one since some times now but finally manage to get the right parts and tools and could finished it. Here is my self made pilot strap for my Laco:






















What do you think?


----------



## AL9C1

Cedyan said:


> I was working on this one since some times now but finally manage to get the right parts and tools and could finished it. Here is my self made pilot strap for my Laco:
> View attachment 15920681
> View attachment 15920682
> View attachment 15920684
> 
> What do you thing?


Think you did a killer job on that one. You're progressing very well. Keep it up bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

Thank you, my friend!

Just got a new toy for more efficiency:









I had to try it and made this navy blue Shinki Hikaku oiled cordovan strap:


----------



## e-mishka

Looking good


----------



## grindaur

AL9C1 said:


> It feels like cheating guys. This is so much easier guys. Just impossibly easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Where are you buying your steel rule dies from?


----------



## AL9C1

grindaur said:


> Where are you buying your steel rule dies from?


Etsy. There's a few different sellers on there but I'm pretty sure they all coming from the same place. Hong Kong. Still looking for American made dies.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> It feels like cheating guys. This is so much easier guys. Just impossibly easier.


You're killing me with your posts of this thing on Instagram. #jealous!


----------



## AL9C1

chas58 said:


> You're killing me with your posts of this thing on Instagram. #jealous!


I feel it is a pretty good investment. Saves a ton of time and produces much cleaner results. Next step for me is more pricking iron assortments. While I could get away with using the same stitch pattern on all my straps, I like to switch it up between materials and strap sizes. I will probably end up cranking out a bunch of Apple Watch straps soon also just to get rid of some extra scrap leather I have laying around.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## grindaur

Could you measure the thickness of the die metal, I am starting to think I might like to make one and would like to get some insight into what is being used.


----------



## Cedyan

I made this fun one with this beautifull Leder Ogawa Cordovan. This time, I went for a simple design with no lining, just one layer of cordovan leather. I thought it would be faster to make but at the end it was not that much faster as it was some kind of "less forgiving" to shape and deal with the edges . It was a pretty interesting one to make this "vintagish" strap:







































By the way, I 've just made a new "my humble leather crafted creation dedicated" instagram account. Feel free to follow me and drop a DM that I follow you back:
@yamatostraps


----------



## Cedyan

Recently made:
-this one for an apple watch, same leather than above

























-and this one for my SBGX055, Shinki Hikaku natural oiled cordovan with khaki thread and dark brown edges. It should get a nice patina over time!


----------



## AL9C1

Dang it's been a couple weeks. I've slowed down strap making lately but still having fun with it. Made these his and hers Apple Watch straps from cement suede and unicorn cement suede. Air Jordan 3 cement style suede for the sneaker heads.


























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ondris

Do you Guys have some experience with canvas watch straps?

I would like to make one, and I would appreciate any tips, tutorial for this. It is a little bit different than leather working.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## AL9C1

ondris said:


> Do you Guys have some experience with canvas watch straps?
> 
> I would like to make one, and I would appreciate any tips, tutorial for this. It is a little bit different than leather working.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I haven't myself. Honestly it looks tougher to work with than leather. If you do decide to do it please keep us posted here. Haven't researched it but I'm sure there are YouTube vids on it. That's pretty much where I picked up most of my how/to's. Give it a shot. Strap making is a good time.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

Here is some of the last ones I made. Still in japanese cordovan:


----------



## AL9C1

Yes I've slowed down a bit. Summertime vaca, work, kids are home. But I'm still hooking up per request. Custom gray beaver tail for a bro that has a couple great straps from me already. I'm still getting the hang of dying these tails. Learning curves of colors and finishes. Pretty nice looking though.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

6mm thick chunky strap for Panerai 510.
Hand hole punch would not go through the thickness so I had to use a hand drill for the buckle holes.
I will change the black buckle for a polished stainless steel one to suit the watch case.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> 6mm thick chunky strap for Panerai 510.
> Hand hole punch would not go through the thickness so I had to use a hand drill for the buckle holes.
> I will change the black buckle for a polished stainless steel one to suit the watch case.
> View attachment 16023378
> 
> 
> View attachment 16023379
> 
> 
> View attachment 16023382


That is chunky. Very cool BigEd. 
I need to do more true folded straps. That two piece one I did a while back was really fun.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

I should really purchase some of the grooving tools to finish off the straps and keepers. What ones do you use Al.


----------



## AL9C1

I'll take a pic but it's just an Amazon special. Heat it up a little. This style.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

It's been a long time I didn't make a strap. I was busy making wallets.
This one is the first strap I made for a lady watch. I used Himeji leather. A very smooth leather and easy to work with. I also used Coba Super for the edges but I'm not really sure about the toughness of this product.

















And I also made m'y mark recently :


----------



## AL9C1

Cedyan said:


> It's been a long time I didn't make a strap. I was busy making wallets.
> This one is the first strap I made for a lady watch. I used Himeji leather. A very smooth leather and easy to work with. I also used Coba Super for the edges but I'm not really sure about the toughness of this product.
> 
> View attachment 16043740
> View attachment 16043741
> 
> 
> And I also made m'y mark recently :
> View attachment 16043742


Looking great bro!!! I've been preoccupied lately and haven't had many requests. Which is completely fine since I've been busy with other stuff. Eager to free up some time and make a few more though.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Cedyan

Here is my new one. It's a long time I didn't make a strap for one of my watches.
I recently got some Shonan leather, an other luxurious japanese leather. It is very supple so it wasn't the easies leather I have worked with, but the result is very pleasant, super comfy and should get a beautifull patina over time. I was leasy so I didn't make a fixed loop on this one and went for a straight shape to match the period the Smiths represent.


----------



## BigEd

Green strap for my Christopher Ward Trident


----------



## Cedyan

Green is life !
Shinki Hikaku cordovan :


----------



## Rhotax

*Curved Ends with inserts.*
Long, long time ago, I maded a "plastic" insert for my watch. I maded it of - polymer clay!
I took off the strap. I put the springbar in the watch. And then I "stuffed" the space with polymer clay. Then I shaped it at will 
Then gently removed the whole element (with springbar) and put it in boiling water for...15 min.
It hardened.
But...it WORKS. I put it back and again in to my watch lugs. And it stays in place. Of course I could still shaped it with sandpaper and so on... 

But I didn't know - what next 
Because as a strap maker - i'm just a beginer  For years I make one strap (for myself)  I mean each version is a little different  But the basic shape, color, graphic, concept are the same.
And I make watch strap by cuting some leather belts  So there's no layers, etc.

But, to make watch strap with curved ends (and inserts) I guess, you can't do it without layering?

I see you guys know well about layering. So maybe you can use this polymer clay method to do a watchstrap with curved ends?


----------



## chas58

Rhotax said:


> I see you guys know well about layering. So maybe you can use this polymer clay method to do a watchstrap with curved ends?


I've been kind of wondering how that would work...


----------



## chas58

@Cedyan - lovin the color and workmanship on this strap.


----------



## Cedyan

chas58 said:


> @Cedyan - lovin the color and workmanship on this strap.


Thank you! Yes this color is pretty unique and it is aging beautifully.


----------



## chas58

Cedyan said:


> Thank you! Yes this color is pretty unique and it is aging beautifully.


Your strap looks amazing on a taupe dial watch.


----------



## Cedyan

chas58 said:


> Your strap looks amazing on a taupe dial watch.


Indeed! This BB is so beautifull, my favorite among all the BB for sure!
I still have some of this material left, don't hesitate to PM me or DM me on instagram if you want me to made one for you. ( Sorry to the moderators if this message is borderline with the rules of the forum. Don't hesitate to delete if it's out of line).


----------



## BigEd

Distressed strap made from n old belt.


----------



## Roningrad

Cedyan said:


> Green is life !
> Shinki Hikaku cordovan :
> View attachment 16063236
> View attachment 16063237
> View attachment 16063239
> View attachment 16063241
> View attachment 16063244
> View attachment 16063241


Beautiful!


----------



## chas58

I made a couple of straps for this watch - a dark teal and dark burgandy look pretty nice on it (as well as a couple of basic leather Natos). But I think this one matches the watch pretty well. Its a brown textured shark skin, tapers from 20mm to 16mm. With the mix of brown and black, it complements the Taupe color. Its lighter than the OEM leather, but darker than the OEM Nato.

I really like a 20mm to 16mm taper on watches smaller than 40mm.


----------



## Cedyan

New Shinki Hikaku cordovan color: greenish mustard color.


----------



## BRN

Cedyan said:


> New Shinki Hikaku cordovan color: greenish mustard color.
> View attachment 16096266
> View attachment 16096267
> View attachment 16096268
> View attachment 16096269
> View attachment 16096270


That's impressive. Great job!


----------



## BigEd

Burgundy strap for Parnis.


----------



## Rhotax

About plastic inserts....








The sides (edges) are the same leather as the top, right?
But what if I want the edges to be of a different color, does the edge paint will stick to the edges of the plastic inserts?


----------



## chas58

Rhotax said:


> About plastic inserts....
> 
> The sides (edges) are the same leather as the top, right?
> But what if I want the edges to be of a different color, does the edge paint will stick to the edges of the plastic inserts?


Its acrylic paint. But I'm kinda doubtful. Maybe if you scuff it up - but I'm thinking the acrylic won't really bond well with the plastic. Not sure though.


----------



## Rhotax

Did anyone see a leather watch strap with curved ends and with an edge of a different color?


----------



## BigEd

Burgundy strap for Seiko Samuri


----------



## Rhotax

Ok, so I tried to made this insert (for curved ends) of polymer clay. First I cured it in boiling water. Then I added some corrections (another layer) and I cured it in the oven. First lesson - use one method to cure  The part that was previously boiled - get cracked on the surface.
So right now, this is how it looks before sanding/precisse shaping.
























Then I get something like 1,5 mm thick leather. Then I skived the end. And when I put it on and locked inside (no glue) it looks like this:









So, right now, I guess I have to sand the top surface of the insert to level the leather with the steel case on the sides?


----------



## Cedyan

And a third and different Shinki Hikaku green cordovan.


----------



## BigEd

Simple Brown double layer strap for Seiko


----------



## chas58

Been scratching my head for weeks on this grey dial dive watch. It looks surprisingly great on a well distressed tan leather NATO, and on a green fabric NATO. I keep thinking it needs something custom. It calls out for grey, but nothing quite seems to work in grey.

Made a grey strap (no stitching), and - no, not really. Put it aside. Thought of doing the standard stitches (one left one right), but that didn't feel right. Plain grey didn't work either, something was missing. I wanted to tie into the very, very white rectangular marker at 3, 6, 9 (and kinda 12). Its such a high contrast watch in person with a very bright silver case, and the whitest lume paint I have ever seen. Then this design came to me. I've never seen anything like it, but if finally feels right for this watch.


----------



## AL9C1

I’m so glad to see you guys killing it with your straps. I’m out of commission for a little while since Hurricane Ida semi-destroyed my house. Gotta put the strap making on the back burner for a little while. Please keep it going guys. Hoping to get back to strap making sometimes soon. All of you guys are doing some amazing things. Can’t wait to join you guys again. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

AL9C1 said:


> I'm so glad to see you guys killing it with your straps. I'm out of commission for a little while since Hurricane Ida semi-destroyed my house. Gotta put the strap making on the back burner for a little while. Please keep it going guys. Hoping to get back to strap making sometimes soon. All of you guys are doing some amazing things. Can't wait to join you guys again.


Stay safe. I've lived through a couple of hurricanes - its an adventure. Although I live in the north now, my kids think its funny that I fill up the bathtub with drinking water any time a serious storm comes our way. ;-)


----------



## BigEd

Interesting way to use a thick strap on a watch which has a narrower gap between the case and the spring bars.
I saw this idea recently in the WUS forum, (not sure what thread or who posted it), thought that I would try it as I have a few watches which only accommodate a bracelet or a Nato.


----------



## BigEd

Have not worn this watch for at least 7 - 8 years, normally on a bracelet, so tried to give it a new lease of life with a 26mm > 22mm 3mm thick strap. Will wear it tonight going out for dinner.


----------



## BigEd

New stitching pattern, another idea I saw sometime ago in WUS:


----------



## BigEd

Thread seems to have slowed lately, where is everyone?


----------



## chas58

BigEd said:


> New stitching pattern, another idea I saw sometime ago in WUS:


I do love that one, saw some on Instagram. Not sure I'll do it, but it is interesting



BigEd said:


> Thread seems to have slowed lately, where is everyone?


AL9C1 got sucked into a hurricane.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Thread seems to have slowed lately, where is everyone?





chas58 said:


> I do love that one, saw some on Instagram. Not sure I'll do it, but it is interesting
> 
> AL9C1 got sucked into a hurricane.


Sure did. Sorry guys. I gotta rebuild this hurricaned out house before I can start back on the straps. Please keep this going till I get back guys. BigEd I'm always excited to see what you're gonna come up with next. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> Sure did. Sorry guys. I gotta rebuild this hurricaned out house before I can start back on the straps. Please keep this going till I get back guys. BigEd I'm always excited to see what you're gonna come up with next.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Hi Al,
Good luck with the rebuild, hope there was not too much damage.


----------



## Cedyan

Mat navy blue almost black Shinki Hikaku cordovan. I love haw this cordovan play with the light:


----------



## BRN

Cedyan said:


> Mat navy blue almost black Shinki Hikaku cordovan. I love haw this cordovan play with the light:
> View attachment 16142852
> View attachment 16142853
> View attachment 16142854
> View attachment 16142855
> View attachment 16142857
> View attachment 16142858


This looks amazing, Cedyan! Love your straps.


----------



## BigEd

Failed Project......

Strap that was originally dyed BLUE has now faded, the original Blue is now faded, obviously the dying process was not done correctly.
One consolation is that the strap now matches my old faded denim jeans.


----------



## tx6309

Potential Project

I'd like to throw out a potential project / barter for a couple of you crafty folks that build watch bands for fun.

I have a pair of work boots (see pics) with cracked / non-replaceable soles but the uppers and shafts are in great condition. The type of leather I don't know but the shaft leather is sort of thin with some non-glued backing on it. It would be a shame to just throw them away and, having other hobbies, I just can't see getting into leather crafts right now (although I'm tempted).

I can donate the leather (a boot) to anyone (or 2) that want one. Out of the deal I'd like to get 2 standard 2-piece bands, one 20mm and one 18mm.

Send me a PM and I will send the leather with specifics. Let me know if I'm way out in left field.


----------



## BigEd

Off the watch topic… I have been focused on making some more straps for my Panerai 510 & Tudor GMT.
Still some stitching to do before they are all finished.


----------



## [BOBO]

My latest project is making my own coated canvas to use for straps and cases.
I should have picked a different technique, I think. But eventually I'll get there.😬


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## [BOBO]

Made this 20-18mm strap against my will for a neighbor who came knocking with a cheap and nasty quartz watch a busted strap this morning.
I couldn't say no. We live far from the nearest town, so I felt bad for him.

He wanted something simple made from brown leather and without stitches.

Not my best work, but better than a busted one...






















Got 23 bucks out of it at least.😬


----------



## BigEd

first attempt with an exotic skin, fish skin from a Baramundi, well known in Western Australia.


----------



## [BOBO]

A second involuntary strap in the same week.
This time for a guy who has larger arms than everyone else...








Black crocodile with waxed edges. XXL. 22-20.
I'll mark the holes once the giant has it on his arm...
I really don't want to do this one again.

Have I mentioned how much I hate to make tapered straps? No?
I really really detest them. 

Not sure what to charge. Sunday, against my will, crocodile... Wax... Ducking taper.
$40?
I think that's fair.


----------



## BigEd

Very cheap for crocodile. I know what you mean with tapered straps.


----------



## [BOBO]

BigEd said:


> Very cheap for crocodile. I know what you mean with tapered straps.


I decided on $45.😬
The thing is that it was for a neighbor and the watch was a $50 quartz Whatever chronograph. He had no idea what a custom handmade strap costs. So it was a "special price for you my friend" kind of a deal.


----------



## BigEd

[BOBO] said:


> I decided on $45.😬
> The thing is that it was for a neighbor and the watch was a $50 quartz Whatever chronograph. He had no idea what a custom handmade strap costs. So it was a "special price for you my friend" kind of a deal.


Understood, you are a gentleman.
What would be a realistic value for that particular strap.

I have not sold any of my straps, they are for my enjoyment only.
But frequently I get asked what would be an appropriate selling price, and to be honest, I would not have a clue as I am very critical of my own quality standards and see every little fault / imperfection in every strap. 

When looking at professional strap websites I fail to see how they can justify some of the costs they want for quite simple straps.

Regards


----------



## [BOBO]

BigEd said:


> Understood, you are a gentleman.
> What would be a realistic value for that particular strap.
> 
> I have not sold any of my straps, they are for my enjoyment only.
> But frequently I get asked what would be an appropriate selling price, and to be honest, I would not have a clue as I am very critical of my own quality standards and see every little fault / imperfection in every strap.
> 
> When looking at professional strap websites I fail to see how they can justify some of the costs they want for quite simple straps.
> 
> Regards


I think it's really hard to charge for my work. I'm usually not that satisfied with the "lesser" straps that I make and tend to give them away.

If I do it perfect, it takes me days to make a strap.
I'm currently working on the first strap made from the coated canvas mentioned earlier in the thread. It's going to be a $200 strap when it's done. 

I've spent about 15h on stencils and painting the canvas and the first part of the strap has taken about the same thus far. My aim is to get the edges 100% smooth. Many layers of paint and lots of sanding.

These photos are taken before the first sanding.

















Of course, I'm giving it away for free to a friend who I also gave a watch to go with it. I guess I'm not in it for the money. 😂


----------



## BigEd

I agree, money is not the objective, its the challenge to do the best possible, and to learn from mistakes and eventually perfect the process and skills.
Your project is very interesting, looking forward to progress reports.


----------



## [BOBO]

Kind of got tired of working on the same strap forever so I call this one done even if I could put a couple of more days into it.





























Since I'm giving it away, I feel like it's time to get on to the next project.

I made a keeper in the same leather that I used for the strap. Tried a painted one, but it got a bit much with everything in the same pattern.

I've learned some important lessons at least.
The next one will be even better.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## [BOBO]

I saw this yesterday and really liked the look.









So I made this.😬





























I always knew I kept those pants for a reason.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## [BOBO]

Started work on a new canvas today.
It'll be a bit less loud than the blue one.








Earth brown in the bottom. White, gray and sienna in the pattern.
I think it'll come out nice.








Hours and hours of painting lines ahead.😬


----------



## [BOBO]

Enough with the canvas painting.
I've got four different color combinations painted thus far, so I think I'm about ready to start making some straps out of them.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## [BOBO]

Just got my first order for a strap made from the canvas I painted. He went for the one with brown bottom on the right in the photo above.😊

22mm for a Longines Skindiver. Finally a strap that I want to make!😁
Still waiting for the final design. Stitches vs No stitches and so on. Hoping for no taper...

I'll update you with the results.
How much do I charge for this?
Painting the canvas was really time consuming, but the actual pieces needed for a strap didn't take that long... 

I saw someone selling straps made from old holsters from WW2 for like $150...
Could I charge that much? Do I want to?

I mean, I don't think there's that much competition when it comes to hand painted canvas straps out there, so I guess I can set my own price?
But at the same time, I don't know if I have that much balls. Or should we call it confidence, perhaps...

Oh, and I'm not starting a business here. Just making them for fun for people I know. But at the same time, valuing your products to zero doesn't feel right since I put a lot of work into it...


----------



## [BOBO]

Getting there...


----------



## AL9C1

My guys y’all are killing it!!! So glad to see this thread is still going and you guys are staying busy making straps. Apologies for my absence. All my strap supplies are in storage since the house got destroyed. It’s just about time to start back on straps again. I really miss it. Keep up the fantastic work brothers. Hope to join you guys on a regular basis very soon. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## tudortommy

What a great thread! There are some really amazing looking straps on here, you should all be proud. I enjoy swapping the straps around and trying different colors on a couple of my pieces so when I, not so long ago, joined this forum I searched for threads on straps. Found this one and have just tonight finished reading every page and post. I have no desire to try it myself but thought it would be neat to see the process and more importantly see the finished results! You guys have not disappointed! Really neat seeing the progress and learning curve. 
@AL9C1 - Never expected to hear about a house getting wiped out while reading on a watch forum! Glad to you're back and hope you're getting back to a bit of normalcy .


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## [BOBO]

Next one ready for edge treatment.
Also 22mm. For a Helson Sharkmaster this time.


----------



## tudortommy

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16226392


That blue keeper!! Always liked the blue/brown combination. Excellent choice/decision


----------



## [BOBO]

tudortommy said:


> That blue keeper!! Always liked the blue/brown combination. Excellent choice/decision


Thanks!😊
It's a "theme" that I plan to keep running through all of the canvas straps.

The latest got the same treatment with a sienna keeper.👍🏼









The latest would have been done by now, but the guy asked for stitches all the way around, so I'll have to put some more effort into it.

I have a hand cranked shoemakers machine that I haven't used for many years. Perhaps it's time to get that one out of storage and do this properly...


----------



## BigEd

First attempt at using material for a strap. An old pair of blue jeans that were being discarded was turned into a nice looking strap for a Seiko Samuri.


----------



## [BOBO]

Not a strap, but still..

I'm halfway through the process of making a watch roll.
Not sure why, but here we are...





























































The "walls" are made from four layers of leather and will have the sides covered by yet more leather. The walls are flat on the bottom and will be conncted by a thick piece of leather that will make the roll sturdy, and hopefully won't let it roll around on the table.

The cushion I made from the same leather (from an old Maredsous menu binder from a restaurant that I used to run) and an old mattress. Not sure how I'm going to make the end pieces, but it'll come to me as I go.

















I was making a small one watch roll, so I only needed to make the base for it before wrapping it, but someone hinted that they might want it if it held at least two watches. So I'll have to make another "wall" and another cushion to accommodate another watch.

Goodie gumdrops. More stitching...

In the end, it will be covered in leather and painted canvas. The blue canvas is the only one I've got a big enough piece of, so it'll be blue. Really blue.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## tudortommy

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16235019
> View attachment 16235018
> View attachment 16235017


Neat! Can’t wait to see the finished product. I’m jealous of people who not only have the ability, but also have the patience and willpower to design, start, and finish projects like these👍


----------



## [BOBO]

tudortommy said:


> Neat! Can’t wait to see the finished product. I’m jealous of people who not only have the ability, but also have the patience and willpower to design, start, and finish projects like these👍


Thanks!😊


----------



## [BOBO]

Started work on the first of six end pieces.😳
Two for each wall.
Lots of precise cutting and stitching to come...






















The bottom will be left open so that I can put a piece of foam in there for some cushioning before closing it up with a straight stitch across.

The foam padding will also give it some shape.








I haven't decided how to treat the edges that will meet the main structure of the walls yet.
I could either just burnish them or paint them.

I think I'll make a test piece and see what looks best.
It will set the tone for the rest of the edges, so better get it right the first time.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## tudortommy

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16273318
> 
> View attachment 16273320
> View attachment 16273317
> View attachment 16273316
> 
> View attachment 16273319


That’s fantastic and looks great! Unique, one of a kind, handmade, what’s not to love! I’d be willing to bet that 100 years from now someone will still own and be using it (and showing it off at every chance!).


----------



## [BOBO]

tudortommy said:


> That’s fantastic and looks great! Unique, one of a kind, handmade, what’s not to love! I’d be willing to bet that 100 years from now someone will still own and be using it (and showing it off at every chance!).


Thanks Tommy!


----------



## [BOBO]

Weekend update

The main structure is done. The walls are erected and the floor is done.






























Next step will be to cover it all. I'll be using leather and hand painted canvas. Unfortunately, I made the thing a couple of centimeters too wide, so I'll have to paint a new canvas for this. Oh well.

Here's a sneak preview of how it'll look in the end. Ish...
















I'm yet to decide how the outside cover pieces should look. I could make them the same as the interior ones or make them out of canvas. I'll cross that river when I get there. I may need to use them to hide something down the road...

I feel that I need to come up with a way to connect the ends to each other on the top of it to make it sturdier when it's filled with watches.

Either a strap between the end walls, or something smarter...
Perhaps make a thicker edge to the outside of the canvas to lock the ends in place when it's closed... I think I'll try that first.


----------



## Cedyan

Some of my last work:


----------



## tudortommy

Cedyan said:


> Some of my last work:
> 
> View attachment 16312435
> View attachment 16312437
> View attachment 16312438
> View attachment 16312439
> View attachment 16312442
> View attachment 16312443


Very nice! Love the color choices you made for the materials and the stitching. Also love the extra line of stitching between the keeper and the clasp in the first pic!


----------



## e-mishka

[BOBO] said:


> Weekend update
> 
> The main structure is done. The walls are erected and the floor is done.
> View attachment 16280086
> View attachment 16280089
> View attachment 16280088
> View attachment 16280090
> 
> 
> Next step will be to cover it all. I'll be using leather and hand painted canvas. Unfortunately, I made the thing a couple of centimeters too wide, so I'll have to paint a new canvas for this. Oh well.
> 
> Here's a sneak preview of how it'll look in the end. Ish...
> 
> View attachment 16280085
> View attachment 16280087
> 
> I'm yet to decide how the outside cover pieces should look. I could make them the same as the interior ones or make them out of canvas. I'll cross that river when I get there. I may need to use them to hide something down the road...
> 
> I feel that I need to come up with a way to connect the ends to each other on the top of it to make it sturdier when it's filled with watches.
> 
> Either a strap between the end walls, or something smarter...
> Perhaps make a thicker edge to the outside of the canvas to lock the ends in place when it's closed... I think I'll try that first.


Looks great


----------



## [BOBO]

Instead of standing in line to buy something that my family probably won't like anyways, I decided to go back to the roots. I made something myself.

The christmas gift of the year is a keyring. Handmade with love and care. And glue...


----------



## AL9C1

Happy New Years all you strapping gentlemen!!! The wife volunteered me to make a couple straps for friends so I just finished picking up all my equipment from storage. Guess I’m getting back to strap making sooner then later. Hope you all have been doing well and still strapping. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## aranawhite

Happy New Year Al, and all. Sorry to hear about calamity round your way. What a generous wife, enjoy.


----------



## aranawhite

[BOBO] said:


> Weekend update
> 
> The main structure is done. The walls are erected and the floor is done.
> View attachment 16280086
> View attachment 16280089
> View attachment 16280088
> View attachment 16280090
> 
> 
> Next step will be to cover it all. I'll be using leather and hand painted canvas. Unfortunately, I made the thing a couple of centimeters too wide, so I'll have to paint a new canvas for this. Oh well.
> 
> Here's a sneak preview of how it'll look in the end. Ish...
> 
> View attachment 16280085
> View attachment 16280087
> 
> I'm yet to decide how the outside cover pieces should look. I could make them the same as the interior ones or make them out of canvas. I'll cross that river when I get there. I may need to use them to hide something down the road...
> 
> I feel that I need to come up with a way to connect the ends to each other on the top of it to make it sturdier when it's filled with watches.
> 
> Either a strap between the end walls, or something smarter...
> Perhaps make a thicker edge to the outside of the canvas to lock the ends in place when it's closed... I think I'll try that first.


I like the canvas interior idea and leather exterior. It's very busy for an exterior covering but an incredible custom treasure inside when it's uncovered. The exterior patina would be something too, and when you pass it on to your kids it may fair better, there's no wrong way it's a cool project. 

Have you used various adhesives and found one more practical with your canvas?


----------



## [BOBO]

aranawhite said:


> I like the canvas interior idea and leather exterior. It's very busy for an exterior covering but an incredible custom treasure inside when it's uncovered. The exterior patina would be something too, and when you pass it on to your kids it may fair better, there's no wrong way it's a cool project.
> 
> Have you used various adhesives and found one more practical with your canvas?


I think the canvas will go on the outside, but it will have two straps going around it to break of the pattern a bit.

I've tried lots of different glue, but settled on a leather glue called "Klebfest".








It works well on leather and canvas. It's the kind of glue that you apply and let dry a bit before sticking it.

For my fabric only straps, I use outdoors wood glue.


----------



## BigEd

Strap for Panerai 510 made from an old satchel bought for $7:00 at charity shop.


----------



## solar g-shocker

BigEd said:


> Strap for Panerai 510 made from an old satchel bought for $7:00 at charity shop.
> View attachment 16354898
> 
> View attachment 16354899


Looks great Ed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Strap for Panerai 510 made from an old satchel bought for $7:00 at charity shop.
> View attachment 16354898
> 
> View attachment 16354899


Awesome BigEd!!! Panerai are just so fun to strap. Well done sir. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## mdrums

Cedyan said:


> Some of my last work:
> 
> View attachment 16312435
> View attachment 16312437
> View attachment 16312438
> View attachment 16312439
> View attachment 16312442
> View attachment 16312443


Very nice even stitching!!! This is a very important detail I look for when buying a strap.


----------



## AL9C1

mdrums said:


> Very nice even stitching!!! This is a very important detail I look for when buying a strap.


Yessir even more important than the leather or construction. Stitching is the toughest part and will make or break the strap with just one single off stitch. One shallow hole punched or punched too deep. Even the thickness of the thread or thread type makes all the difference. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

Another strap from the charity shop canvas satchel. 
The strap was 20mm wide but to use it on the Seiko I had to make the leather flaps 22mm wide.


----------



## tudortommy

BigEd said:


> Another strap from the charity shop canvas satchel.
> The strap was 20mm wide but to use it on the Seiko I had to make the leather flaps 22mm wide.
> View attachment 16366347
> 
> 
> View attachment 16366348


That looks fantastic! Genius idea to make a 20mm strap work on a 22mm lug width.


----------



## Cedyan

mdrums said:


> Very nice even stitching!!! This is a very important detail I look for when buying a strap.


Thank you!
The thing I learnt to have straight stitching and that helped me the most is to have a great lightning environment. I personnaly use two desk lights: one from the top-left and one from the top-right and play with the light orientation to mark the best I can my stitching line holes.


----------



## chas58

BigEd said:


> Another strap from the charity shop canvas satchel.
> The strap was 20mm wide but to use it on the Seiko I had to make the leather flaps 22mm wide.


Love how that turned out!!!


----------



## chas58

So my wife goes furniture shopping…

...and brings back this sample of truffle colored Italian leather. I’m thinking this is _so_ BB58-925. I’ve been searching for a warm grey or taupe leather color for so long. This “sample” is begging to be made into a watch band. . With its “truffle” color, it is a great match for the BB.

This is gonna be fun.

A bonus for me: this is a nubuck leather and should develop a nice patina over time, complementing the patina of the silver watch. Let the fun begin! 😊


----------



## TOKONUMA

making apple watch strap with unique adapter. the strap width is 14mm so this is gonna look good on women wrist


----------



## agravelle

Great to see your progress over time, OP! Tagging myself in to stay engaged going forward. I own/operate Velle Alexander here in Minneapolis. Happy to answer any questions for folks starting out! Cheers!


----------



## chas58

Came out nice - matches the watch well. Should be interesting watching this one patina.
(smoothed out the edges a bit after I took this photo).














chas58 said:


> So my wife goes furniture shopping…
> 
> ...and brings back this sample of truffle colored Italian leather. I’m thinking this is _so_ BB58-925. I’ve been searching for a warm grey or taupe leather color for so long. This “sample” is begging to be made into a watch band. . With its “truffle” color, it is a great match for the BB.
> 
> This is gonna be fun.
> 
> A bonus for me: this is a nubuck leather and should develop a nice patina over time, complementing the patina of the silver watch. Let the fun begin! 😊
> 
> View attachment 16374665


----------



## BigEd

Green canvas dyed Blue


----------



## e-mishka

BigEd said:


> Another strap from the charity shop canvas satchel.
> The strap was 20mm wide but to use it on the Seiko I had to make the leather flaps 22mm wide.
> View attachment 16366347
> 
> 
> View attachment 16366348


Like the rugged look


----------



## ondris

My recent work.
Hand dyed veg tan leather.

Just a little too thick however (almost 5mm)


----------



## chas58

ondris said:


> My recent work.
> Hand dyed veg tan leather.
> 
> Just a little too chick however (almost 5mm)


yah, too chick - or too thick!

Fold the leather over and only use one layer. With something like that, I wouldn't have more than 1cm of it on the back side after the fold (and shave (skive) it so it tapers nicely). If you wish, you can use a thin leather on the back side. 

Looks gorgeous on that watch though!!! I need that for my bronze pilot!


----------



## ondris

chas58 said:


> yah, too chick - or too thick!
> 
> Fold the leather over and only use one layer. With something like that, I wouldn't have more than 1cm of it on the back side after the fold (and shave (skive) it so it tapers nicely). If you wish, you can use a thin leather on the back side.
> 
> Looks gorgeous on that watch though!!! I need that for my bronze pilot!


Haha yes, too chick (sorry) 

The leather is 2mm thick, so I thought it would be too thin.
I have also some 1.2mm scraps, so backing the 2mm with 1mm leather could be the best solution.

My only concern is that the natural color of the leather is a little bit different, and as I do not paint the edges I don't know how much it will be noticed.

I also considered making a strap with the 1.2-1.5mm, with 2 layers It might be a good thickness.


----------



## ondris

I also have some hard time finding "thick" (but no more than 2mm) soft leather.

I see some strapmakers like Corrigia making these vintage style straps that are 4-4,5mm but look very soft, and are very confortable I think.


----------



## chas58

ondris said:


> Haha yes, too chick (sorry)
> 
> The leather is 2mm thick, so I thought it would be too thin.
> I have also some 1.2mm scraps, so backing the 2mm with 1mm leather could be the best solution.
> 
> My only concern is that the natural color of the leather is a little bit different, and as I do not paint the edges I don't know how much it will be noticed.
> 
> I also considered making a strap with the 1.2-1.5mm, with 2 layers It might be a good thickness.



Most leather makers sell it in different thicknesses (weight). Many will skive the leather (shave it down to a certain size) if it is too thick. 

Agreed, something around 2.0mm (or 5oz in US). it best. Any thicker and it may not go between the springbar and the case. somewhere at the beginning of this thread there was a recommendation to use for backing leather - but really anything thin and waterproof would work. I do like to have the backing leather a different color. Red is fun! or more of a bordeaux color to be more subtle. I can't see the underside color when the watch is on the wrist, so no, its not noticeable (when the backing leather is thin enough).

For that furniture leather I used above above, I backed it with a durable but thin leather that I had shaved down to 2.0 oz (0.9mm).
the leather itself is 1.6mm thick


----------



## ondris

Guys, what methods do you use to add patina to a strap ?

I have seen a "salt water" technique here and there but i do not know exactly how it's done.

Mind sharing some tips ?


----------



## chas58

good question. Me, i just wear them a lot. There is some antiquing liquid you can try - I've never gone that far though. (I think someone did that 20 pages ago, lol). With some leathers, I burnish them a bit.


----------



## BigEd

Hi All,
Thought that I should document my latest project, as it was initiated by the generosity of a fellow forum brother, namely Bondy (Jon) from Queensland, Australia. Although we are both in Australia, Jon is on the other side of the continent, approximately 4500 km from Perth, Western Australia.

Jon had commented on some of my previous posts of Denim / Canvas / Barracuda straps and ask if I had tried Stingray skin, which I had not. He offered to send me a small piece which he had for many years but had not got around to using. The piece was 19cm x 9cm with a prominent diamond pattern across the centre of the skin which comprises of tiny spheres made up of a hard substance called dentin, with an even harder outer coating of enamel.

Since the piece arrived early in January, and I have been researching how to work on Stingray, it is notoriously difficult, especially for those attempting it for the first time, and with an exceedingly small piece.

Below are the final results, there was only enough material for one complete strap, but I also managed to make a second long strap without the diamond pattern, which can be swapped out to with the primary strap to give a further combination.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume

BigEd said:


> Hi All,
> Thought that I should document my latest project, as it was initiated by the generosity of a fellow forum brother, namely Bondy (Jon) from Queensland, Australia. Although we are both in Australia, Jon is on the other side of the continent, approximately 4500 km from Perth, Western Australia.
> 
> Jon had commented on some of my previous posts of Denim / Canvas / Barracuda straps and ask if I had tried Stingray skin, which I had not. He offered to send me a small piece which he had for many years but had not got around to using. The piece was 19cm x 9cm with a prominent diamond pattern across the centre of the skin which comprises of tiny spheres made up of a hard substance called dentin, with an even harder outer coating of enamel.
> 
> Since the piece arrived early in January, and I have been researching how to work on Stingray, it is notoriously difficult, especially for those attempting it for the first time, and with an exceedingly small piece.
> 
> Below are the final results, there was only enough material for one complete strap, but I also managed to make a second long strap without the diamond pattern, which can be swapped out to with the primary strap to give a further combination.
> View attachment 16403513
> 
> View attachment 16403514
> 
> View attachment 16403515
> 
> View attachment 16403516
> 
> View attachment 16403517


Good work looks fantastic! Really like that diamond pattern.


----------



## BigEd

StrapsN’Lume said:


> Good work looks fantastic! Really like that diamond pattern.


I have to thank Bondy for the diamond patterned skin, I also managed to make a second long strap from the sample.


----------



## BigEd

Hi All,
In the past I have seem straps made from firehose material which looked interesting. I wondered how it would be to work on a fibre reinforced rubberised material, i.e., what tools, glue, stitching, etc.

Yesterday I managed to find a small piece of used 38mm diameter x 300mm long red firehose material, it was in a dirty grubby condition and a lot of the area was heavily printed, but after some cleaning it was fine to experiment on. Due to the small tube diameter, once split longitudinally, there was a prominent curve to the material which made the sizing and cutting stages difficult to handle.

Firstly, it was quite easy to cut with standard blade tools, but standard contact adhesives did not work at all, I had to resort to using Loctite 401 superglue for the folded ends.

The only downside issues I have noticed is that threading the strap through the keepers is difficult as the two rubberised straps do not slide easily against each other, some effort is needed to get the long strap fully through the two keepers. On the second strap, I used a leather backing, (suede side up), on the underside of the straps, and this make the keeper issue a little easier. Also, when piercing the holes for sewing, being rubber, the holes close after piercing.

Next phase is to locate samples of new material, preferably without the printing, and if possible, in assorted colours, (Blue / Yellow / Dark Red).

Below are the results, there was only enough material for two complete straps, I made one with the ribbed side outwards, and the other with the inner textured side on the outside of the strap.


----------



## chas58

The printing is kinda cool. sewing does look like a PITA. I can see glue having a problem with it - were you able to use some sandpaper to scuff it up a bit?


----------



## aranawhite

Ed, your latest editions look great, The red looks crafty and cool. Your execution with Bondy’s skin is impressive; I’m sure he’s thrilled with your use of it. 
Thank you for posing, those are good ideas. That canvas is my goal, one of these days. Well done!


----------



## BigEd

Used an old belt to make a “Distressed” strap for my PAM 510, the Blue & Yellow stitching represents the distress the people of Ukraine are suffering, my small token of support for them and a quick end to their distress.


----------



## AL9C1

I miss you guys!!!!!!
I’m not back from my hiatus yet but did just finished this one for a guy that’s been waiting for a while. Last of this particular shark hide. 


































OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

First attempt at a Rally style strap. Poor photos, will try better next time.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> First attempt at a Rally style strap. Poor photos, will try better next time.
> View attachment 16546933
> 
> View attachment 16546934


Nice BigEd. Did you get a hole punch that big for the holes? 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

I made another sneaker inspired Apple Watch strap for fun.


















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> Nice BigEd. Did you get a hole punch that big for the holes?
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter











Good value from AliExpress


----------



## solar g-shocker

AL9C1 said:


> I made another sneaker inspired Apple Watch strap for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Looks great!

Is there anything to know about making a strap for an Apple Watch besides what appears to be tight lugs of the adapters?

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

solar g-shocker said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Is there anything to know about making a strap for an Apple Watch besides what appears to be tight lugs of the adapters?
> 
> Neil
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No these are completely standard 24x22 normal straps. I ordered the Apple Watch lug adapter from Amazon and they are pretty easy to work with. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## solar g-shocker

Thanks! I’ll have to check the adapters out. I have some exotics coming and thinking about making tapered straps with them. I don’t have clickers dyes, and they usually don’t look right to my eye, even with the templates I have. I guess they don’t have to be tapered though…

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd

New strap for Steinhart Bronze Pilot.


----------



## [BOBO]

Hand painted canvas on leather. 
Painted edges.
22/22 for a Longines.


----------



## Dobra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dobra I glad to see you stopped by the thread. Love seeing your work on IG. As always just impressive strap designs brother. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Hey there guys. No I haven’t abandoned my strap Fam. Just not back in my home yet. I took a commission for a couple a few weeks ago. Really longer than usual but came out impressive. Big beaver tail strap and a cross cut shark skin strap. The cross grain shark is just wild.


















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Dobra

AL9C1 said:


> Dobra I glad to see you stopped by the thread. Love seeing your work on IG. As always just impressive strap designs brother.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you for your beautiful compliments!










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## [BOBO]

I don't know about you, but the part that I dread the most when making a strap is punching the holes for the clasp.

I usually only make three holes. Only three opportunities to mess everything up. I tend to leave it to the absolute end. When the stitches are done, the edges are treated, keepers are done and I've told whoever ordered the strap that it's almost done.

More often than not, I mess it up and have to start over with the strap. I've used several different tools, but always run into the same problem(s).

Either the hole gets crooked so that it's only centered on one side, or the holes don't line up with each other.

The first problem is not that bad. It looks kind of amateurish from the backside, but handmade bla bla bla...

The second scenario, though, is cause to start over as I see it.
I've used masking tape, jig's, different hole punches (both the pliers type and the regular ones which is just a pipe that's been sharpened at one end) but I'm simply not talented enough to get it right.

So I decided to cheat.
Just ordered one of these.😬








I can still get it wrong, I'm sure. But all the holes will be equally crooked at least...


----------



## solar g-shocker

[BOBO] said:


> I don't know about you, but the part that I dread the most when making a strap is punching the holes for the clasp.
> 
> I usually only make three holes. Only three opportunities to mess everything up. I tend to leave it to the absolute end. When the stitches are done, the edges are treated, keepers are done and I've told whoever ordered the strap that it's almost done.
> 
> More often than not, I mess it up and have to start over with the strap. I've used several different tools, but always run into the same problem(s).
> 
> Either the hole gets crooked so that it's only centered on one side, or the holes don't line up with each other.
> 
> The first problem is not that bad. It looks kind of amateurish from the backside, but handmade bla bla bla...
> 
> The second scenario, though, is cause to start over as I see it.
> I've used masking tape, jig's, different hole punches (both the pliers type and the regular ones which is just a pipe that's been sharpened at one end) but I'm simply not talented enough to get it right.
> 
> So I decided to cheat.
> Just ordered one of these.
> View attachment 16664620
> 
> I can still get it wrong, I'm sure. But all the holes will be equally crooked at least...


100% agree. I’ve started to punch holes after cutting the strap to size so I don’t waste time stitching etc. I had a similar punch from Crimson Hides but the teeth broke after about a year. I ended up buying two styles (round and rectangular) from KS Bladepunch that have removable teeth. Expensive but very happy. I think I’ll order an oval hole punch down the road. Still have the anxiety but like you said the holes will be uniform. 

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

[BOBO] said:


> I don't know about you, but the part that I dread the most when making a strap is punching the holes for the clasp.
> 
> I usually only make three holes. Only three opportunities to mess everything up. I tend to leave it to the absolute end. When the stitches are done, the edges are treated, keepers are done and I've told whoever ordered the strap that it's almost done.
> 
> More often than not, I mess it up and have to start over with the strap. I've used several different tools, but always run into the same problem(s).
> 
> Either the hole gets crooked so that it's only centered on one side, or the holes don't line up with each other.
> 
> The first problem is not that bad. It looks kind of amateurish from the backside, but handmade bla bla bla...
> 
> The second scenario, though, is cause to start over as I see it.
> I've used masking tape, jig's, different hole punches (both the pliers type and the regular ones which is just a pipe that's been sharpened at one end) but I'm simply not talented enough to get it right.
> 
> So I decided to cheat.
> Just ordered one of these.
> View attachment 16664620
> 
> I can still get it wrong, I'm sure. But all the holes will be equally crooked at least...


Not cheating at all if it works. Hell I bought a clicker press and dies to cut my straps to shape. For the holes I still use a single punch and a compass to try my best to get them all straight and equally spaced. One day I’ll make myself a template I suppose. Practice makes everything easier. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## chas58

I keep experimenting with stuff I can't find elsewhere.

Here is a 20mm nato that tapers to 16mm. 18mm keepers. The watch does not slide at all on my leather NATO, so I made a tapering one! There is a nice pocket where the watch sits, so it isn't going anywhere (besides, the keepers guarantee its not just going to slide off the strap.


----------



## chas58

While I'm at it, here is a two tone reversible brown/grey NATO. 
I got some thin kangaroo skin, but it looked and felt more like vinyl when I got it. So, spent some time distressing it (got it wet, wadded it up , and futzed with it to get the grain back). Put a little antique finish on it to give a little depth to the color and my new wrinkles. Kinda thin to use by itself, so I bonded two together, now the fold on the nato shows the underside color.


----------



## chas58

This one typically doesn't look good on a strap. The bracelet is 19 to 14mm taper (15mm clasp) & it really needs a good taper to look balanced.

I'm liking this sharkskin on it. 19 to 15mm taper (go find that on Amazon! LOL).

Even made a little Bundt for it, if I feel 36mm doesn't have enough wrist presence. The case back on this little thing is 3mm, so I put a nice 24mm diameter hole in the bundt to give a nice little pocket for that bubble back.


----------



## BigEd

This is what happens when you are not paying attention.....









Attempt at trying to correct my stuff-up....









Maybe I will just convert it into a keyring.


----------



## cleger

BigEd said:


> Hi All,
> In the past I have seem straps made from firehose material which looked interesting. I wondered how it would be to work on a fibre reinforced rubberised material, i.e., what tools, glue, stitching, etc.
> 
> Yesterday I managed to find a small piece of used 38mm diameter x 300mm long red firehose material, it was in a dirty grubby condition and a lot of the area was heavily printed, but after some cleaning it was fine to experiment on. Due to the small tube diameter, once split longitudinally, there was a prominent curve to the material which made the sizing and cutting stages difficult to handle.
> 
> Firstly, it was quite easy to cut with standard blade tools, but standard contact adhesives did not work at all, I had to resort to using Loctite 401 superglue for the folded ends.
> 
> The only downside issues I have noticed is that threading the strap through the keepers is difficult as the two rubberised straps do not slide easily against each other, some effort is needed to get the long strap fully through the two keepers. On the second strap, I used a leather backing, (suede side up), on the underside of the straps, and this make the keeper issue a little easier. Also, when piercing the holes for sewing, being rubber, the holes close after piercing.
> 
> Next phase is to locate samples of new material, preferably without the printing, and if possible, in assorted colours, (Blue / Yellow / Dark Red).
> 
> Below are the results, there was only enough material for two complete straps, I made one with the ribbed side outwards, and the other with the inner textured side on the outside of the strap.
> View attachment 16408288
> 
> View attachment 16408289
> 
> View attachment 16408290
> 
> View attachment 16408292
> 
> View attachment 16408293


Brilliant.


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> This is what happens when you are not paying attention.....
> View attachment 16702480
> 
> 
> Attempt at trying to correct my stuff-up....
> View attachment 16702491
> 
> 
> Maybe I will just convert it into a keyring.


Omg BigEd I’ve done that!!! Lmao 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Finished up a couple. This yellow lizard is so badass.


















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jringo8769

AL9C1 said:


> Hey there guys. No I haven’t abandoned my strap Fam. Just not back in my home yet. I took a commission for a couple a few weeks ago. Really longer than usual but came out impressive. Big beaver tail strap and a cross cut shark skin strap. The cross grain shark is just wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Wow these are incredible 
Thank u for sharing them with us
Can I ask how much something like these would cost?
Can straps like these be used with deploy clasps that clamp and use no holes?
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

jringo8769 said:


> Wow these are incredible
> Thank u for sharing them with us
> Can I ask how much something like these would cost?
> Can straps like these be used with deploy clasps that clamp and use no holes?
> God Bless,John
> 
> Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


Not sure about the deployment clasp. Would all matter how the clasp is made. Prices vary. Usually start at 100 and I usually don’t go over 200 depending on how much the leather is costing me. I have an IG page but I wouldn’t call this a business. I just like making straps and seeing people enjoy my creations. Average time I put into a strap is probably 8hrs. So I completely understand why some of these strap makers charge so much. An artist like Aaron Bespoke or Delugs or Dangerous9 etc have so much invested in their crafts. Ken at Delugs has been such a blessing to the strap community and just keeps innovating. Such a small piece of leather that normal people just won’t understand. Lol


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## jringo8769

AL9C1 said:


> Not sure about the deployment clasp. Would all matter how the clasp is made. Prices vary. Usually start at 100 and I usually don’t go over 200 depending on how much the leather is costing me. I have an IG page but I wouldn’t call this a business. I just like making straps and seeing people enjoy my creations. Average time I put into a strap is probably 8hrs. So I completely understand why some of these strap makers charge so much. An artist like Aaron Bespoke or Delugs or Dangerous9 etc have so much invested in their crafts. Ken at Delugs has been such a blessing to the strap community and just keeps innovating. Such a small piece of leather that normal people just won’t understand. Lol
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank u so much for the info 
Truly appreciate it
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

I just can't get a new watch without making a strap for it. Especially one with some personality in its colorway.
Finally found some crazy horse leather - I've been looking for that for years.


----------



## BigEd

Having fun using leather from ladies handbags to make some straps.


----------



## chas58

BigEd said:


> Having fun using leather from ladies handbags to make some straps.


That is cool. I tried that by going to Salvation Army, but it seems that everything I found was synthetic leather....


----------



## BigEd

Some examples of what I have managed to find in Salvation Army stores, all for under $10 Australian. Some bags / briefcases have interesting buckles that can be used.


----------



## grindaur

[BOBO] said:


> I don't know about you, but the part that I dread the most when making a strap is punching the holes for the clasp.
> 
> I usually only make three holes. Only three opportunities to mess everything up. I tend to leave it to the absolute end. When the stitches are done, the edges are treated, keepers are done and I've told whoever ordered the strap that it's almost done.
> 
> More often than not, I mess it up and have to start over with the strap. I've used several different tools, but always run into the same problem(s).
> 
> Either the hole gets crooked so that it's only centered on one side, or the holes don't line up with each other.
> 
> The first problem is not that bad. It looks kind of amateurish from the backside, but handmade bla bla bla...
> 
> The second scenario, though, is cause to start over as I see it.
> I've used masking tape, jig's, different hole punches (both the pliers type and the regular ones which is just a pipe that's been sharpened at one end) but I'm simply not talented enough to get it right.
> 
> So I decided to cheat.
> Just ordered one of these.😬
> View attachment 16664620
> 
> I can still get it wrong, I'm sure. But all the holes will be equally crooked at least...


Hmm where did you get this wonderful tool? I have programmed my laser to cut the holes (worked great so far on 1 layer of 3 oz Wicket and Craig Crust leather, have not tried it on two, and not sure what will happen if i use Barge or Ecobond cement.


----------



## [BOBO]

grindaur said:


> Hmm where did you get this wonderful tool? I have programmed my laser to cut the holes (worked great so far on 1 layer of 3 oz Wicket and Craig Crust leather, have not tried it on two, and not sure what will happen if i use Barge or Ecobond cement.


Found it on Etsy...





Watch Strap Punch Tool oval Puncholive Shape - Etsy Sweden


Watch Strap Punch Tool -Oval Punch-Olive Shape 4X2mm 5 Prongs 6.5mm Spacing Leather Oval Chisel by KemovanCraft 5 Prongs; Holes Distance: 6.5mm Professional Watch Strap/Wrist Band/leather belt holes punching tool Hole Diameter: 4*2mm Holes Shape： Olive Made of 4Cr13 steel. Hand Polishd Surface.




www.etsy.com


----------



## grindaur

So I decided to dust off my tools and try making some new straps. Attempt zero was ugly, the hand skiver made trash. So back to the stock box and get some chome tanned scraps to make a tool watch strap. No leather tooling no polished/lacquered edges just a strap for a tool watch. Lessons learned:
1. At suggestion of one of the very active members, I reduced the stitch length, (no pricking punch for the smaller size) So I used my spacing wheel, my leather awl and my diamond shaped stitching fid to make the stitching holes. Lot of work! Need to invest in new pricking punch or 6. (what I have were not the highest quality and are tired).
2. Barge contact cement does not last forever, my supply is 3 years old and was a joke.
3. Need to measure closer if the band is for me. I used some old measurements will fit someone with a 7.5 to 9" wrist (not me)
4. Laser settings for making buckle tongue holes need to be another 2 passes, (did not go deep enough, was a pain to finish the holes).

That said I am pleased with the first attempt (we do not count attempt zero as it never made it to a complete strap). The leather has a marvelous pull up which looks great on a tool watch. (want a distressed look, twist the strap and the strap color pales, want to go back, light buff the strap and the oils will migrate back to the surface darkening the strap)


----------



## chas58

@grindaur 
Looks nice. That watch goes well with that leather.

I do find barge cement really stinks, so I use E6000 (in a tube). That stuff is great – and stronger than the leather. 
Good to have an old band to use as a template for sizing, although those acrylic templates are pretty cheap and help me be consistent too. 

Looking forward to see what more you create!

I was wearing my new Damasko the other day when someone asked me about it. They couldn’t tell if it was new our old because the strap looked old. I guess I did a good job distressing it (crazy horse leather).


----------



## solar g-shocker

I don’t use Barge but have heard of people adding paint thinner or similar if it gets too thick. I much prefer Aquilim 315 water based contact cement. No odor and strong!

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd

Experimenting with a clip arrangement instead of a conventional buckle.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

AL9C1 said:


> Hey there guys. No I haven’t abandoned my strap Fam. Just not back in my home yet. I took a commission for a couple a few weeks ago. Really longer than usual but came out impressive. Big beaver tail strap and a cross cut shark skin strap. The cross grain shark is just wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Al, great work as always!


----------



## grindaur

First attempt at cork and leather strap. Just finished this one, will wear it for a while to see how I like it. Made the design with a floating keeper, was not confident about capturing a keeper with the cork. I skived the leather to about 2 ounce and with the cork this makes for a nice flexible strap. Finally got spacing and centering on my holes settled (it only took investing in a laser engraver to do that). Next up is to use the laser to make stencils for interesting tag ends, my freehand cutting skills stink on that.


----------



## CamaroEric

Well here is strap #1. Learned some lessons and am ready for the next one!


----------



## AL9C1

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Al, great work as always!
> 
> View attachment 16894376
> View attachment 16894377


My brother. They look great!!! Hope you are enjoying. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

WHATSUP strap gang? I haven’t made any straps in a while. Instead I’ve been wood working and painting and sanding. And whatever else I gotta do to get this house finished. Loving what I’m seeing that you guys are still killing it in here. Can’t wait to set myself up a new work station to get back to strap making. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

CamaroEric said:


> Well here is strap #1. Learned some lessons and am ready for the next one!


Welcome. You’re off to a great start. This craft is so satisfying because every strap you make just gets better and better as you figure out your own way of making them. I haven’t been around in a while but I’m so happy to see everybody still kicking butt and sharing here. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

BigEd said:


> Experimenting with a clip arrangement instead of a conventional buckle.
> View attachment 16892807


BigEd you’re awesome bro. I dig that metal clip. We have that style clip at work on safety harnesses. Super cool brother. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

AL9C1 said:


> BigEd you’re awesome bro. I dig that metal clip. We have that style clip at work on safety harnesses. Super cool brother.
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks, I have too many straps now, +/- 290, so I am looking at "weird" alternatives to keep me interested and for the challenge.


----------



## BigEd

Panerai 510 with a Salmon strap


----------



## tudortommy

BigEd said:


> Panerai 510 with a Salmon strap
> View attachment 16918541
> 
> View attachment 16918540


Fantastic color! Looks great with the black dial 😍


----------



## BigEd

Made a Pilot type strap for my Panerai but tried it on the Parnis first.


----------



## BigEd

PAM 510 on a strap made from a Blue belt from charity shop for $1.


----------



## BigEd

Tudor GMT on a two-tone strap:


----------



## BigEd

New strap type: NATO + a Ball Stud retainer:




Initially a little bit difficult to put on, but once on, very comfortable and secure.


----------



## tudortommy

BigEd said:


> New strap type: NATO + a Ball Stud retainer:
> 
> 
> Initially a little bit difficult to put on, but once on, very comfortable and secure.


First NATO + Ball Stud retainer I've ever seen! Looks great all around and bonus for it being so unique


----------



## jkh5000

My first attempt at a pocket watch strap for my Hamilton 944


----------



## chas58

grindaur said:


> First attempt at cork and leather strap. Just finished this one, will wear it for a while to see how I like it. Made the design with a floating keeper, was not confident about capturing a keeper with the cork. I skived the leather to about 2 ounce and with the cork this makes for a nice flexible strap. Finally got spacing and centering on my holes settled (it only took investing in a laser engraver to do that). Next up is to use the laser to make stencils for interesting tag ends, my freehand cutting skills stink on that.
> View attachment 16900001


What do the edges look like?

I messed with cork, but I can't fold it over without cracking, and the edges look weird when cut, as there is a cloth backing (rubber impregnated) that may leave little cloth fibers sticking out. 

i do use it sometimes for keepers (double sized), or just for decoration on a leather strap.


----------



## [BOBO]

chas58 said:


> What do the edges look like?
> 
> I messed with cork, but I can't fold it over without cracking, and the edges look weird when cut, as there is a cloth backing (rubber impregnated) that may leave little cloth fibers sticking out.
> 
> i do use it sometimes for keepers (double sized), or just for decoration on a leather strap.


I made some attempt's with cork.
I've used some really thin cork with a fabric backing which is foldable...























It was early in my career and I rarely finished a strap. So I can't tell you how well it holds up. I only made some half baked test straps before abandoning the concept all together...

Never found a glue that really worked.


----------



## grindaur

chas58 said:


> What do the edges look like?
> 
> I messed with cork, but I can't fold it over without cracking, and the edges look weird when cut, as there is a cloth backing (rubber impregnated) that may leave little cloth fibers sticking out.
> 
> i do use it sometimes for keepers (double sized), or just for decoration on a leather strap.


Here is a side view after a month of wear, I make tool watch straps so never have really smooth polished edges. Leather is holding up, the material I go has a very light cloth backing which seems to hold well. The cork is in strip form, I would of preferred the random pattern you have. I think I will try folding it to see how that works, did you use seam tape when you did it?


----------



## grindaur

BigEd said:


> New strap type: NATO + a Ball Stud retainer:
> 
> 
> Initially a little bit difficult to put on, but once on, very comfortable and secure.


How big is the ball stud? I looked at offerings from Buckleguy but was worried that they would be too big.


----------



## grindaur

In time for Halloween I thought this might be appropriate: Herman Oak veg tanned leather, wish I could get my oiling of the leather to be consistent in tone.


----------



## grindaur

One of my sources started carrying this (Buckleguy), Burnee hand woven leather. Available both in cloth backed and woven with no backing as shown. Anyone tried using something like this? I think it would make a dynamite watch strap, just needing to figure out how to deal with the edges. Thinking maybe a 1 ounce leather backing, wrapped and machine stitched. Never have tried it, want to try it with canvas I have for straps, possibly this material and maybe even cork.


----------



## AL9C1

YOOOOOO WHATUP STRAP GANG !!!!!!! 
Awesome to see you guys are still killing it. BigEd as always amazing stuff sir. My year Long setback is finalizing and I’m gonna get a work station set up soon. Hope to be back strap making shortly. I’m rusty especially stitching. The last one I made I Re stitched quite a few times before I was satisfied. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## BigEd

grindaur said:


> How big is the ball stud? I looked at offerings from Buckleguy but was worried that they would be too big.











AliExpress supplier details


----------



## BigEd

grindaur said:


> One of my sources started carrying this (Buckleguy), Burnee hand woven leather. Available both in cloth backed and woven with no backing as shown. Anyone tried using something like this? I think it would make a dynamite watch strap, just needing to figure out how to deal with the edges. Thinking maybe a 1 ounce leather backing, wrapped and machine stitched. Never have tried it, want to try it with canvas I have for straps, possibly this material and maybe even cork.
> 
> View attachment 16995796


An alternative approach is to try to locate a belt with the woven design. This one I made for a Panerai was made from an old belt of mine.


----------



## chas58

Thanks. Lately, I've taken to using cork as decoration like this (wraps around like a keeper, but snug to the leather.














grindaur said:


> Here is a side view after a month of wear, I make tool watch straps so never have really smooth polished edges. Leather is holding up, the material I go has a very light cloth backing which seems to hold well. The cork is in strip form, I would of preferred the random pattern you have. I think I will try folding it to see how that works, did you use seam tape when you did it?
> View attachment 16995777
> View attachment 16995778
> View attachment 16995779


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## jkh5000

first time using water buffalo. It is super soft and similar to suede.


----------



## BigEd

Helm Vanuatu on new strap


----------



## chas58

In my quest to make bespoke straps for my watches, apparently I’m gonna need more 22mm straps.


Using a tan Deluge as my benchmark, here is a Teal Tuscan leather strap (with Bordeaux buffalo skin on the underside). Looks like it will be a keeper, making the dial and the case design pop in a way that a bracelet doesn’t


















Look ma, no edge paint. I don’t like rubber on my straps, so do a detailed job of burnishing the edges when the leather lets me.


----------



## chas58

Inspired by Delug again, I made this one for my Birch. I think I'm in love. I like this watch a LOT more than I thought I would, and I like this strap a lot more than I thought I would. I picked the leather because it has a natural texture to it that plays well with the texture of the dial, and the green color evokes the summer leaves in a birch forrest in the mountain sides of Colorado.

Yeah, I think I've been reading too many of GS's marketing materials. 🤣


----------



## [BOBO]

chas58 said:


> Inspired by Delug again, I made this one for my Birch. I think I'm in love. I like this watch a LOT more than I thought I would, and I like this strap a lot more than I thought I would. I picked the leather because it has a natural texture to it that plays well with the texture of the dial, and the green color evokes the summer leaves in a birch forrest in the mountain sides of Colorado.
> 
> Yeah, I think I've been reading too many of GS's marketing materials. 🤣
> 
> 
> View attachment 17051353
> 
> View attachment 17051354


I really like that strap.
The color and texture of the leather and your minimalistic and precise approach to the craftsmanship makes for a very good looking strap.

Well done sir.
I tip my fedora.


----------



## chas58

It's a bit of a new construction style for me.


Used some very nice leather from RML
Had Badalassi Carlo 🇮🇹 - Pueblo leather - Split to 1.1mm, so I can fold it over and double it up along whole length of the strap. This leads to a strong, thin (and more expensive) strap.
Backed it with supple Zermatt® - Luxury Calf Leather at 0.5mm.
Burnished the edges instead of painting them.

It has made a strap that is very strong, yet soft and supple. 

(Rocky Mountain leather currently has a black friday sale with everything 10% off.)


----------



## chas58

I can’t stop making straps for this.

I love how a dark strap brings out the edginess of a GS case. Used Ostridge for some subtle texture to play well with the texture of the dial. It is super thin and comfortable – strong Ostridge for the top, thin supple strong kangaroo for the underside. Hard to take the watch off my wrist with this combo. Not sure if I want to add any stitching. I did bevel and polish the edges after taking this shot (I dislike edge paint, when a good polish looks so nice).


----------



## Danneswe

A couple of beginner friendly templates for those who want to try making their own straps. If there is enough interest, I would be willing to do a list with tools suitable for trying this craft (Like tools and supplies for 100-150euro) Sure if you want to keep doing this you might want to upgrade them, but a misconception I often see is that those super cheap tools are useless, it's not really true, if you choose them carefully. You can buy quite expensive hole punches that are more or less useless, and you can buy really cheap ones that are quite good.

As example, I have quite a lot of different stitching irons. some of them cost hundreds of euros. I still use a ~2euro iron for making the holes in keepers, because it makes really small diamond shaped holes, and not the wider european style holes. And for a keeper that can be quite narrow like around 5mm in width for a dress watch strap, those small holes is good for the durability, even though my keepers are a three layer construction. Top - reinforcement - lining.










The template should print fine in both A4 and letter size. You can use them for multiple purpose, but it's suitable to skive and fold here for the correct length.


----------



## MojoS

Danneswe said:


> A couple of beginner friendly templates for those who want to try making their own straps. If there is enough interest, I would be willing to do a list with tools suitable for trying this craft (Like tools and supplies for 100-150euro) Sure if you want to keep doing this you might want to upgrade them, but a misconception I often see is that those super cheap tools are useless, it's not really true, if you choose them carefully. You can buy quite expensive hole punches that are more or less useless, and you can buy really cheap ones that are quite good.
> 
> As example, I have quite a lot of different stitching irons. some of them cost hundreds of euros. I still use a ~2euro iron for making the holes in keepers, because it makes really small diamond shaped holes, and not the wider european style holes. And for a keeper that can be quite narrow like around 5mm in width for a dress watch strap, those small holes is good for the durability, even though my keepers are a three layer construction. Top - reinforcement - lining.
> 
> View attachment 17145275
> 
> 
> The template should print fine in both A4 and letter size. You can use them for multiple purpose, but it's suitable to skive and fold here for the correct length.
> 
> View attachment 17145288


This is great, Thanks! Tried making my own and failed dismally with the fold over/skiving portions - over shot it and end up with very thin sections towards the lugs. Looking forward to giving these a go.


----------



## Danneswe

MojoS said:


> This is great, Thanks! Tried making my own and failed dismally with the fold over/skiving portions - over shot it and end up with very thin sections towards the lugs. Looking forward to giving these a go.


Skive and fold to that line with a tooth pick or something where the spring bars will go, and you can mark on the sides of the leather on both sides where your glue line start and end. "unfold" and draw a line between those marks and glue.


----------



## BigEd

Hi Danneswe,
Welcome to the Strap Makers thread,
Your straps are very impressive.
Let me add one of my templates for Rally style straps which I will make someday.
Please post some more of your work.
Eddie


----------



## Danneswe

BigEd said:


> Hi Danneswe,
> Welcome to the Strap Makers thread,
> Your straps are very impressive.
> Let me add one of my templates for Rally style straps which I will make someday.
> Please post some more of your work.
> Eddie


Thank you,
Nice rally strap "patterns" I have never made any rally straps actually.

Here are some more straps. Ps second photo warn for sensitive content (It's just a photo of the first strap from a different angle)











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Danneswe

@BigEd A lot of my work looks like this, small prototypes where I try different construction methods, or practice finish. Here focus is on trying different methods for making a durable "center notch" then they often gets thrown out after I bend and try to tear them apart.


----------



## chas58

To help beginners out, I made this thread:








How to make your own leather NATO strap.


I've been making my own straps for years now, so I thought I'd share this. Making a NATO is pretty easy way to start. If you have fun, and want to go farther, you can always progress to more fancier 2 piece straps. You can make a NATO with no thread or stitching if you want (perlon style)...




www.watchuseek.com





One of the most non obvious things is the thickness of the leather. Too thick and the strap is bulky and won't go behind the spring bars. The thinness depends on how many layers I'm doing and the over all thickness I want.


Often I start with new leather by making a stitchless strap using a perlon buckle. Just cut, fold, and puch a hole for the pin-buckle.

If I like the leather I'll keep going, maybe making a more permanent stitched Nato, and on to a more intricate 2 piece.

Love your input. I need a template for 24-22mm, 24-18mm and 20-16mm if you have some available. I tend to use straps I already have as templates. ;-)




Danneswe said:


> A couple of beginner friendly templates for those who want to try making their own straps. If there is enough interest, I would be willing to do a list with tools suitable for trying this craft (Like tools and supplies for 100-150euro) Sure if you want to keep doing this you might want to upgrade them, but a misconception I often see is that those super cheap tools are useless, it's not really true, if you choose them carefully. You can buy quite expensive hole punches that are more or less useless, and you can buy really cheap ones that are quite good.
> 
> As example, I have quite a lot of different stitching irons. some of them cost hundreds of euros. I still use a ~2euro iron for making the holes in keepers, because it makes really small diamond shaped holes, and not the wider european style holes. And for a keeper that can be quite narrow like around 5mm in width for a dress watch strap, those small holes is good for the durability, even though my keepers are a three layer construction. Top - reinforcement - lining.
> 
> View attachment 17145275
> 
> 
> The template should print fine in both A4 and letter size. You can use them for multiple purpose, but it's suitable to skive and fold here for the correct length.
> 
> View attachment 17145288


----------



## Danneswe

chas58 said:


> To help beginners out, I made this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to make your own leather NATO strap.
> 
> 
> I've been making my own straps for years now, so I thought I'd share this. Making a NATO is pretty easy way to start. If you have fun, and want to go farther, you can always progress to more fancier 2 piece straps. You can make a NATO with no thread or stitching if you want (perlon style)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most non obvious things is the thickness of the leather. Too thick and the strap is bulky and won't go behind the spring bars. The thinness depends on how many layers I'm doing and the over all thickness I want.
> 
> 
> Often I start with new leather by making a stitchless strap using a perlon buckle. Just cut, fold, and puch a hole for the pin-buckle.
> 
> If I like the leather I'll keep going, maybe making a more permanent stitched Nato, and on to a more intricate 2 piece.
> 
> Love your input. I need a template for 24-22mm, 24-18mm and 20-16mm if you have some available. I tend to use straps I already have as templates. ;-)


If you buy like a "standard strap" those "fit most watches straps" like from Hirsch or something, what is the thickness at the lug folds? I mean how much gap would fit "most watches"? 1.5mm?
I have my standard sizes cut in acrylic.

It's quite time consuming to make templates, it's not advanced, but it still takes time. And the templates I use look different, because of how I make my straps (I flush cut them when assembled) so it's not like I have these templates already and can just upload them. I would really recommend you to use Sketchup in 2d mode. You just draw a line and type in the length, or draw a circle and snap it. I did a quick example, you can't see when I type in lengths, or cut and paste. Also when you choose circle you can type a higher number and push enter for more uniform edges. Then make sure it doesn't take up more space than your paper A4 or letter size, zoom in and print in 100%. It doesn't have as steep of a learning curve as Autocad or Illustrator or equivalent.






I recommend you to print these templates and glue them to card paper (Like with a glue stick, like pritt or equivalent. And to avoid the template from sliding around you can glue the back side with water based contact cement and let it dry and it leaves a "rubbery surface"


----------



## chas58

Danneswe said:


> If you buy like a "standard strap" those "fit most watches straps" like from Hirsch or something, what is the thickness at the lug folds? I mean how much gap would fit "most watches"? 1.5mm?
> I have my standard sizes cut in acrylic.


some off the shelf straps are pretty thin at the lugs (often when the leather is wrapped around a central core). Some of it is pretty thick when it is a single piece just folded over (about 1/2 inch as yo showed above) and stitched.

Deluge makes some nice straps, those are ~2.50oz, or 1mm thick, doubled up along the whole length of the strap. 

some off the shelf NATOs I have seem to be about 3.5 oz or 1.5mm
That seems to be a good thickness to fold over and sew (not nesc going the 

some standard leather panels are 5oz++ or 2.3mm++ thick, and that is a bit too much to get in a lug. Obviously when you fold this over, its gonna be 5mm thick, which is Panerai style. ;-)

Backing leather (like Zermatt or other super soft leather) would be as thin as possible. 1.5oz or 0.5mm.

Yeah, I use acrylic templates, just haven't found any with more than a 2mm taper. And, I like to flush cut them when assembled.


----------



## Danneswe

chas58 said:


> some off the shelf straps are pretty thin at the lugs (often when the leather is wrapped around a central core). Some of it is pretty thick when it is a single piece just folded over (about 1/2 inch as yo showed above) and stitched.
> 
> Deluge makes some nice straps, those are ~2.50oz, or 1mm thick, doubled up along the whole length of the strap.
> 
> some off the shelf NATOs I have seem to be about 3.5 oz or 1.5mm
> That seems to be a good thickness to fold over and sew (not nesc going the
> 
> some standard leather panels are 5oz++ or 2.3mm++ thick, and that is a bit too much to get in a lug. Obviously when you fold this over, its gonna be 5mm thick, which is Panerai style. ;-)
> 
> Backing leather (like Zermatt or other super soft leather) would be as thin as possible. 1.5oz or 0.5mm.
> 
> Yeah, I use acrylic templates, just haven't found any with more than a 2mm taper. And, I like to flush cut them when assembled.


My straps right now are around 1.2mm in thickness at the lug fold. I mainly work with leather in weights of 1mm and 0.5mm, and the reason is that I don't have a splitting solution yet (A bell knife skiving machine will be perfect for this)
I can't really see a situation where I would use Zermatt or other linings on straps in 0.5mm. Maybe a situation where I want to do a really slim strap for a ladies watch.

I saw some photos from the production of Delugs straps. If edges are around 2mm in total. Then it looks like top is 0.6-0.7mm leather and then a reinforcement layer of around 0.3-0.4mm (Not sure what reinforcement it is, maybe some kind of Salamander salpa.) And lining around 1mm.


----------



## metatime

Here is a strap I made for my Baltic Aquascaphe. This strap has already seen a bit of wear. I wanted a blue strap with stitching that matched the blue-gilt dial. I looked for one on retail but couldn't find what I had in mind so I just went ahead and made myself one. I would honestly just rather buy something out of convenience and I don't usually make watch straps so the process is still very experimental for me (though I think I understand the methods?). I usually make knife sheaths and other small stuff as a hobbyist.

The leather is Walpier Buttero and the lining is Malayan Chevre. I do have some Zermatt calf but I would rather save that for more high value builds. Don't ask me why I have it  if you are a leather hobbist you'll understand the temptation of buying every nice piece of leather we come across. Malayan Chevre is actually rather nice to wear. It's very soft; comfortable against the skin; does okay with moisture and is a heck of a lot cheaper than Zermatt Calf! 

This strap does not have any reinforcement inside even though I do have some Velodon on hand. I didn't think it was necessary as the Buttero leather is pretty firm and it's for the fun and my own use only. I can always make myself another one at the end of this strap's life... knowing myself I would succumb to the overwhelming urge of strap promiscuity before long.

The edges were impatiently finished with edge paint, probably needing a few more rounds of painting and flattening. My stitching can be better. I did parts of it during different sittings and realise my pulling tension isn't consistent. I also used a cheap polyester thread simply because the colour matched closest to the faux dial patina that I wanted to mirror. I didn't have the right colour in a better or finer thread. The oval punch I used to install the quick release was too big... well, next time I'll use a smaller one 

In case of purists that may be offended by a leather strap on a dive watch. This is not The watch I'd dive with (yes, I actually do hold a scuba license unlike some people with dive watches that will never see the sea but yet still insist on dive straps only). Anyway, we can always change out different straps for different duties. 

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Danneswe

@chas58 This is A4 but according to print preview it should print ok in letter size also. Line weights look a little strange in Acrobat when I preview the pdf (I guess it can't preview that lineweight very well, but print perfectly fine, at least for me. Tell me if you have any problems.


----------

